# Waist Length in 2010



## testimony777 (Dec 9, 2009)

****Update*: This challenge is open to anyone at anytime. However, no additional names will be added to the official list. Happy growing ladies!***   

Ok ladies; I have been reluctant to start a challenge because I don't know how well I will do keeping up with the thread. I have been waiting for someone else to start something like this but alas my waiting has been in vain . 

You don't have to do much, just post how far you are from WL, what you plan to do to reach your goal and then check in periodically to let us know how it is going. It would also be nice if we could post before and afters once we reach our goals. You can post your starting pic in January or wait until you reach WL and post a side by side before and after comparison. 

So I will start.

I am a little less than 6 inches away from WL. I get about the average (.5 inches) growth per month. My goal for 2010 is to retain most if not all of my length and to keep my ends healthy so that I don't have to do a major trim once I get there. I plan to do one minor trim (no more than .5 inches) in June if needed.  

To reach my goal I plan to stick with my current regimen: 
- Wash and deep condition once a week applying one egg to the DC
- Apply coconut oil as a leave in
- Moisturize twice a day using coconut oil to seal ends
- Henna and indigo once a month
- Wear protective styles 4-5 days a week during the winter
- Low manipulation throughout the year
- Very little heat styling (I am definitely going to straighten in December so I can take my comparison shot but I may also straighten in August for my anniversary if my ends look good).

So who is with me?

Participants:
1)  a-caribian_dream  
2)  ADB
3)  angel_tee  
4)  Atiramisu
5)  Aviah 
6)  Barbara  
7)  beanius 
8)  beauti  
9)  bigbrowneyez 
10) Black Hoya Chick  
11) brg240 
12) Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 
13) casey3035  
14) classychic1908 
15) crazydaze911 
16) CurlyMoo
17) dachsies_rule!  
18) Dee Raven 
19) elise805
20) Ediese 
21) Fine 4s  
22) flower 
23) Franscie 
24) hillytmj  
25) ImFree27
26) Inana04 
27) Jewell 
28) joib 
29) lolasmane
30) mEmYSELFaNDj 
31) Michelle 
32) mnemosyne
33) MsCounsel 
34) Mz.MoMo5235 
35) Nightingale
36) Optimus_Prime 
37) pretyhair73   
38) PikiNiki 
39) PrincessLinzz 
40) Princess_Teearra 
41) SimplyBlessed   
42) SmilingElephant
43) Summer79
44) SVT 
45) Sweet_Ambrosia
46) Sweet Charm  
47) testimony777  
48) thaidreams
49) theprototype
50) TriniStarr 
51) wavezncurlz 
52) wheezy807 
53) Whimsy
54) winnettag


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 9, 2009)

Anybody


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, count me in!  I think I can make wl in 2010.  I'm 4-5 inches away.  I expect to post pics in a 3-4 weeks when I touch up at 12 weeks post.  I have a dryer coming in a few days and I plan to start rollersetting and dc'ing w/ heat once a week, and flat ironing my roots during stretches.  I almost always wear buns, and the occasional braid out when I go to a show or something.  I also plan to color my hair with black henna once every relaxer cycle (3 months or so).

ETA: I've updated my fotki.  No pw needed, but you must be logged in to fotki to view.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Dec 9, 2009)

*Ooooh, i've been waiting on this for weeks. I saw 2010 challenges for APL, BSL, MBL and tailbone and i'm like erplexed what happened to WL! I wanna join...i'm 5 inches away, relaxed.*

*Reggie:*

*Wash once a week with Mizani shampoo*
*DC after wash with Mizani conditioner mixed with EVOO*
*Moisturize daily with Mizani butter rich*
*Seal 2-3X a week with Hot 10 oil*
*Protein treatments using eggs every 4-6 weeks.*
*NO DIRECT HEAT IN 2010!!!*


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in. I dunno how many inches i am from WL but i'll accurately measure at the end of this month. My plans are to basicly continue following my regimen.
Retouch every 16 wks
Moisturize nightly
Daily Protective Styling
Scarf method at night
Once a week DC's
No/low heat


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in.  I've got 6 inches to grow...it's gonna be an interesting year.  I've never been waistlength before, so i'm hyped!


----------



## Fanscie (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in.  I have never measured but I probably 5 - 8 inches away,


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ladies 

Optimus_Prime and dachsies_rule!: Only 4-5 inches away, you guys will definitely reach your goals . 

wheezy807 and Franscie: Welcome! 

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll: It is nice that you have been there before; you know for sure that it is possible. 

Let the journey begin!


----------



## theprototype (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd like to join. I've been scared to join any challenge (this will be my first), but it's time to put myself on record!

Here's my starting pic:







To get my hair to WL, I intend to (besides sticking with my normal regimen):

- start *protective styling*, mostly my putting my hair up in a messy bun
- *keep my scalp healthy and clean*, by clarifying once a month, oiling and massaging my scalp with coconut oil/evoo
- flat iron 1-2x a quarter
- maintain a healthy, well-balanced diet


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 9, 2009)

i would like to join please.  do you have a set number of people you are accepting?   if so i hope i posted in time


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 9, 2009)

theprototype said:


> I'd like to join. I've been scared to join any challenge (this will be my first), but it's time to put myself on record!
> 
> Here's my starting pic:
> 
> ...



Welcome! You are so close; I can't wait to see your end results.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i would like to join please.  do you have a set number of people you are accepting?   if so i hope i posted in time



Welcome! No there is no cap. I may not be able to get everyone's name on the participants list as the number of participants increases but it will remain open to anyone who wants to try and reach WL by the end of 2010 .


----------



## winnettag (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been waiting for someone to start the WL 2010 challenge! 
Thank you!

I don't know how far I am from WL, but I'll post a starting pic at the end of the month, or the first week of January.

I'm going to try to stick to this routine:

Wash & DC every week
Moisturize and seal daily
Wear protective stlyes 99% of the time
Low heat
Scalp massgaes 3x week 
I'm going to experiment with adding cassia or henna treatments to my routine and if I get good results I'll do that monthly.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 9, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I've been waiting for someone to start the WL 2010 challenge!
> Thank you!
> 
> I don't know how far I am from WL, but I'll post a starting pic at the end of the month, or the first week of January.
> ...



Welcome! Adding henna to my regimen really helped a lot. I hope it works for you! 

Happy growing ladies!!!!!


----------



## Chin (Dec 9, 2009)

I only have 6 more inches to go. I will be using the same technique I used to grow my hair from shoulder length to bra strap in one school year.  My hair is pretty much the same length that I have in my fotki. I cut(lice) and colored my hair the last 5 years and pretty much neglected it.
Regimen
Shampoo every two weeks -cream of nature or anything
Deep condition with cholesterol
Air dry over night with four large braids soaked with grease and 911 leave in
Lightly blow dry each section and flat iron
Lastly grease my scalp with sulfur 8 and glover's mixed
put hair into ponytail


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 10, 2009)

yay!!! 

ok, my reggie will be

co-wash 1x per wk
poo wash 1x per month
dc after each wash
moisturize,seal, heat protect
blow dry straight on lowest setting.
moisturize ends as needed
bun bun bun

once it gets warmer i change my reggie:
co-wash 2x per wk
poo wash 2x per month
dc 1x per wk
moisturize, seal
bun, mosturize ends as needed

i'm a big fan of bunning, it was the only thing that got me over the mbl hump last time.  so i'm riding the bun train all the way to wl and beyond.

this will be my starting pic. it was taken on 12/04/09.  not the best pic since i have this weird flip thing going with my ends because of the buns





i anticipate hitting wl by may and grazing hl by this time next yr (if all goes as planned)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 10, 2009)

Should i join? I only need like 2-3 inches.


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 10, 2009)

Im in....i have about 5 more inches to go in order reach WL. But i want to calm full waist length by 12.31.10!


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome ladies!!!!!

I have to say, those of you who have already posted your before pics have some gorgeous hair . 

Waist length here we come


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 10, 2009)

SmilingElephant said:


> Should i join? I only need like 2-3 inches.



I know how you feel, I am just shy of 2 inches away from MBL  and almost joined that challenge . I don't know how fast your hair grows or how tall you are, but if you are only 2-3 inches from WL I bet you could get to tailbone length by the end of the year . 

You are more than welcome to join this challenge but if I were you I would join the tailbone in 2010 challenge if one has been started. If one hasn't been started you could join this one now and then ditch us when it does get up and running; we would understand .


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 10, 2009)

testimony777 said:


> I know how you feel, I am just shy of 2 inches away from MBL  and almost joined that challenge . I don't know how fast your hair grows or how tall you are, but if you are only 2-3 inches from WL I bet you could get to tailbone length by the end of the year .
> 
> You are more than welcome to join this challenge but if I were you I would join the tailbone in 2010 challenge if one has been started. If one hasn't been started you could join this one now and then ditch us when it does get up and running; we would understand .



But i wouldnt feel right ditching 

lol...i already requested to join the Hip Length in 2010 Challenge...i'm not going any longer than that.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in! Good luck ladies.


----------



## PikiNiki (Dec 10, 2009)

Count me in! I don't know how many inches I need. I will be taking more pics soon. I'm on the 16th wk of a 6 month stretch, so low manipulation for me.

Pre-poo, wash, DC 1x wk
Moisturize and seal ends daily
Massage scalp with CoCasta or Shikikai Elixer
Alternate moisture/protein DC as needed
Search and destroy method
Buns 5-6 days a week
No heat
Diet high in protein/omega-3

HHG ladies!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay someone made a thread. I was waiting as well  I'd like to participate.

I'm maybe 2 in from waist length and my upper layer is maybe 4". I don't really know. I think I'll try to see this week.

I plan to:
*not touch my hair as much. I think I'm okay with this but recently my hands keep touching my hair 
*cowash and DC weekly 
*moisturize twice a day 
*clarify once a month
*for the winter especially, bun and occasionally protective styles.
* eat healthier, drink water, exercise.

good luck everyone


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome CurlyMoo!!!!

SmilingElephant: I appriciate your loyalty . The hip length challenge would be good (and I feel you on that being your final destination). Maybe you can join both. You could join this one and then once you reach WL stay on as our cheerleader and our inspiration . It is up to you though :wink2:.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome brg240 and PikiNiki!!!!! You both have some beautiful hair . 

I am so excited to see the end results this time next year, though i suspect that some of you will reach WL way before that.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 10, 2009)

testimony777 said:


> Welcome CurlyMoo!!!!
> 
> SmilingElephant: I appriciate your loyalty . The hip length challenge would be good (and I feel you on that being your final destination). Maybe you can join both. You could join this one and then once you reach WL stay on as our cheerleader and our inspiration . It is up to you though :wink2:.



Okay......i'll join!!


----------



## Aviah (Dec 10, 2009)

I need 7" to waistlength. Even December next year may be too soon. I doubt I could do it but wanna try!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm scared...but I'm in.

DC 1x a week
Co-wash 3 times a week (I have to)
Poo twice a month
Pre-poo once a week with my oil concoction
Massage my scalp 10-20 mins per day with rosemary oil
Keep hair and ends saturated in coconut oil
Doublestrand twists every night before bed and wrapped in satin scarf
No heat but to blow dry my hair twice a month for special occasions
Continue my vitamin regimen
Whey protein powder drink daily
Drink MAAAAAD WATER and NOOOOO SODA(thats a challenge right there!)
Increase my workout
Spinach (ONLY) salads 4 times a week


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 10, 2009)

I sooooo wanted to join this challenge but have decided to go natural and do a blunt cut to BSL once I reach MBL, which should occur this month after flat ironing.  Good luck ladies!!!  Oh yes I am subscribing.


----------



## Ediese (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd like to join, but somehow I always slack off on challenges.  I have 6" to WL too.


----------



## MsCounsel (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in!! 

My hair is recovering so I've got lots of shorter sections (see thru middle).  The left already hit waistlength in Oct.  Right in Nov.  However, I'm doing small cuts while the middle grows in so it won't look so anemic.  I just did one in Nov. 

No change in reggie - if it ain't broke done fix it. (I SERIOUSLY need to remember that!!!! - that's how I got in the trouble I'm in now)

Tresemee Smooth and Silky - CW
ACV/BS - rinse
Silicon Mix - DC - every two weeks
Hair One - leave-in (moisture)
Coconut/Olive Oil - as needed
AirDry - shirt/scarf method
Flat Iron only as needed - seems to be 2x a month
Relax'g only twice a year - next time is March - use SB Botanicals


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined!!!!! 

SmilingElephant: I am glad you decided to join 

SherylsTresses: Thanks for the encouragement. Your hair is lovely by the way .

Aviah: I am glad you joined. Even if you don't get to Wl by the end of the year you will be darn close. And what a big bonus it would be if you get there. Happy growing .

PrincessLinzz: Don't be scared; WELCOME!

Ediese: I feel you on slacking on the challenges, that is why I was hesitant to start one. But we can do it !

HAPPY GROWING LADIES!!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 10, 2009)

I would like to. I thought I'd make it by Dec but I did some trimming in Sept. I would like to try again.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome wavezncurlz!!!!


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 10, 2009)

Can I join? 
I've been waiting for this thread.....
I'm less than 6 inches from WL and I managed to go from APL to past BSL this year! 
My regimen (subject to change) is:
DC + co-wash with backing soda/conditioner mix 1ce a week.
Tea rinses 3xs a week
Moisturize and seal twice daily
Texlax every 10-12 weeks.
Exercise at least 3xs a week
Take multivits, Spirulina, MSM, Biotin, Garlic and Fish oils daily!
Protective styles like buns (cute different styles) updos (French twists, etc) and half-wigs/wigs 99% of the time. 
Airdry or hood-dry
Try to get a steamer......

That's it so far!


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll try to post a pic this weekend!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Dec 10, 2009)

*My starting pic:*

**


*Hi Ediese, i was hoping you would join! *


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in. I need around 5 inches. My much need cut set me back.


----------



## Sweet Charm (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd like to join!
I just cut about a inch off due to horrible ends so I'm hoping to make it by the end of 2010.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 10, 2009)

To all the new folks

             dachsies_rule!- Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## joib (Dec 10, 2009)

I want in. I am almost there.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 6" to Waistlength, if I retain everything I should be able to make it by next year or at least graze it. Im doing back to back installs for this year so theres no reason I cant make it. So add me, im in! Whoo Whoo!!


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome mEmYSELFaNDj and joib!!!

join- you are sooo close and you have lovely hair .


----------



## MsCounsel (Dec 11, 2009)

Testimony777 - 

Thank you very much for starting this thread.  

:blowkiss:


I think it's pretty exciting. 

Question:  Do you ladies think you will stop at waistlength or keep going?  Before I touched waistlength I thought well, that's long enough.  Now I'm not so sure.  In fact, if I don't screw up my hair again and everything goes as planned, my goal is to sign up for the next hip length challenge. 

 

Ok, patience, patience.....


Anyway good luck ladies!


----------



## theprototype (Dec 11, 2009)

MsCounsel said:


> Testimony777 -
> Question:  Do you ladies think you will stop at waistlength or keep going?  Before I touched waistlength I thought well, that's long enough.  Now I'm not so sure.  In fact, if I don't screw up my hair again and everything goes as planned, my goal is to sign up for the next hip length challenge.



I never really thought of that! I'm so focused on getting to WL that I haven't thought of what life _beyond _WL holds LOL It'd be nice to have a curly rollerset or braidout that reached WL, so _if_ I get there, I'll try to keep going.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 11, 2009)

MsCounsel said:


> Testimony777 -
> 
> Thank you very much for starting this thread.
> 
> ...



No problem MsCounsel; I am really excited too . 

I thought for a while that WL was the longest I would go. But after seeing LeoBody's youtube videos I think that I want to grow it to HL. She is my hair twin and I absolutely adore the length of her hair. We will see, it all depends on how I feel once I get to WL. The last time my hair was that long I got tired of it and cut it all off; I won't be doing that again .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 11, 2009)

MsCounsel said:


> Testimony777 -
> 
> Thank you very much for starting this thread.
> 
> ...



i want to get to wl unstretched...  so i dont really know what my ultimate goal really is lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to get like 2 inches past waist and then keep my length there, and continue to texlax and possible end up with a U-shape by the end of next year


----------



## elise805 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would please like to join! I'm about 7-8inches away from WL and I really want to take care of my hair to get it there in 2010. 
I am a newbie to the site, but I joined today and have already learned so much! I really appreciate the support and sisterhood and look forward to learning from everyone and rooting you all on!

ETA: I have gotten educated by LHCF and have changed up my regimen:

My Regimen: 

Co-wash: Daily with Kenra MC and Rusk Calm 
Daily Leave-ins: Aloe Spritz (from Traycee/K.I.S.S. : rose water, aloe, glycerin) 
                       7 in 1 Miracle
Mega-Tek: massaged into scalp nightly
Seal nightly with Ayurveda oils and Coconut oil (Spectrum brand- unrefined)
Pre-poo: Scalp Tingle (MC w/ peppermint, rosemary, eucalyptus EO)
Wash: 1x/week with Kenra Moisture Shampoo	
Deep condition: 1/week with heat, after shampoo
	DC (will rotate):  protein- Roux Porosity Control (heavy)
       				protein- Elasta QP Intense (light)
       				moisturizing- Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair
				protein& moisturizing- Avocado Hair Mask
Clarify: 1x/month with Tresemme Smooth Shampoo 
Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse 1x/ month 
Protective styling, wrapping every night, very minimal direct heat.
Search and Destroy Method

Daily Nutrition for Growth:
Water, Water, WATER.
Multi-vitamins and supplements (garlic, fish oil, etc.)
High protein diet ( will attempt...)
1 tbsp Raw Wheat Germ Oil per day.
2 tbsp Raw Wheat Germ 3x/week
Daily Exercise


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33176253][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/176/253/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]

I'M in I am two months post. Next relaxer update Jan 16th.
I just joined MBL challenge but I would be happy to achieve WL.
My regimen would be...
Externally:
Deep condition 1-2 weeks
Protective style 24-7(Half wig or phony pony)
Castor oil massage 2-3 times a week and moisturize ends
Sleep with satin cap 7 days a week

Internally:
1 teaspoon MSM morning with vitamin c
3 Biotins mid-day
1 teaspoon MSM evening with 1 omega 3 vitamin
6-8 glasses water.
http://[IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/33vn7v8.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SVT (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh wait I got confused! I posted in the hip length challenge earlier but I should have posted in here! Ain't no way I'm going from MBL to HL in one year. 

*off to edit*


----------



## Jewell (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, Testimony 777 for this thread!  Seven is the number of completion!  I want to join!  I am currently about 5-6 inches from WL (unstretched).  Stretched is a little less.  I hope to get there by early fall of 2010 (around September to early October).

For the last 2 years I have done near-constant PS during the winter (from about October to March).  That included wearing full wigs, LF's, drawstring ponies, buns, etc.  My hair is braided and not manipulated (currently) for about 2-4 weeks at a time.  I take my braids down, shampoo the scalp only (the poo makes my hair tangle somethin' terrible so I only apply to scalp), apply DC, then leave-ins, comb out and rebraid while damp.  

I also make sure to thoroughly moisturize/lubricate my hair with a shea butter conditioning hair dress, Amla Oil, and Vatika Oil.  I use Sulfur 8 Oil for Locs, Twists, and Braids on my scalp and edges, alternated with Parnevu Tea Tree Pomade.  Sometimes if I don't have the time to spend about 2 hours washing and detangling, I will undo the braids, comb-out, mist with water, apply moisturizer, oil scalp/hair, and rebraid.  That low-maintenance regi has resulted in a lot of growth and thickness.  I keep my hair braided underneath a LF, which I don't wear all day...only when going out.  I also don't use adhesive with my LF's, b/c I am super-conscious about taking care of my edges!  If I'm at home and inside, that bad boy is OFF, and a satin scarf is on!  LOL

I rotate my products (which are quite a few), so I won't list here.  I'm transitioning, and don't use heat.  I am currently almost 5 full months in.  I have about 3 inches of NG.  I'm very excited to be on this journey again, but without a BC this time.  In it for the long haul! 

Good luck to all you ladies in the challenge!

P.S. I have a starting pic of my hair, taken Nov. 19 with the back showing length (several pics of my hair on that date).  They're in my Fotki under the album, _August-November 2009_.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 12, 2009)

:welcome3: to all the new folks 

I am so excited that so many people are interested in this challenge . Happy growing ladies!!!!!


----------



## winnettag (Dec 12, 2009)

MsCounsel said:


> Question: Do you ladies think you will stop at waistlength or keep going? Before I touched waistlength I thought well, that's long enough. Now I'm not so sure. In fact, if I don't screw up my hair again and everything goes as planned, my goal is to sign up for the next hip length challenge.


 
Before I got this close to WL I thought it was long enough too.  
But now, I want to reach HL at least....maybe even TBL if it'll grow that long.

I signed up for the HL challenge too....high hopes for next year


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm in too.  I was hoping to reach it this year, but it didn't happen.  But I'm certainly a lot closer.  This year I would like to do more dc, otherwise everything else about my regimen will be the same.  My other challenge this year is to learn how to do more styles and more styles well.

ETA:
I'm attaching my starting photo.  I think I need about 2 - 3 inches. After that I would like to work on being full wsl by the end of the year.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I'll join.  Earlier this year, my stylist cut off six inches to even out my hair--which brought my length just above bra clasp, but my hair looked so much better.  

Now, I'm back to an even below bra clasp length.  I have a few inches to go for waist length.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 13, 2009)

elise805 said:


> I would please like to join! I'm about 7-8inches away from WL and I really want to take care of my hair to get it there in 2010.
> I am a newbie to the site, but I joined today and have already learned so much! I really appreciate the support and sisterhood and look forward to learning from everyone and rooting you all on!
> 
> xoxo


good luck and welcome! <3



MsCounsel said:


> Question: Do you ladies think you will stop at waistlength or keep going? Before I touched waistlength I thought well, that's long enough. Now I'm not so sure. In fact, if I don't screw up my hair again and everything goes as planned, my goal is to sign up for the next hip length challenge.


 
I'm not going to stop at waistlength because my ultimate goal is wl unstretched(maybe a couple in longer) I'm currently transitioning so I don't know where that will be. So I'll keep growing unless it just gets ridic long. Like past hip length. I don't think I can deal with that. But who knows I might love that. But not too worried my hair grows really slow.



Dee Raven said:


> I'm in too. I was hoping to reach it this year, but it didn't happen. But I'm certainly a lot closer. This year I would like to do more dc, otherwise everything else about my regimen will be the same. *My other challenge this year is to learn how to do more styles and more styles well*.


me too.  There are quite a few styles I want to try. I really like this girl's styles. I want to try this out so badly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwpVsHL52cU

Ladies, are there any styles you want to do with wl hair(pics)? Just want to wear it out?

I of course want to wear it out, loose curls bantu knot out, braid out and maybe pin strait
I want to try loose and tight fishtail braids too


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm so glad you started this thread. Please sign me up.
I'm currently midback.

My reggie will be the same as always, although I will make a conscious effort to do more protective styles:
*Wash/DC/rollerset weekly
*Minimal direct heat (limit to 4x annually for a flat iron style)
*Dust/trim as needed (every 2-3 months)
*Moisturize/seal ends daily or as needed
*Protect hair at night with silk scarf and satin bonnet


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 13, 2009)

brg240 said:


> good luck and welcome! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw this cute style.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh8Fvm6hqM0.  The young lady is natural.  I tried it yesterday and it's really easy, and somewhat unique.
I want to eventually reach tailbone or classic, I don't really know the difference.  I can't quite fathom what I would do after that length though.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going to join too. I may or may not make it...I"m in the mid back lenght challenge also...I'm currently BSL..but I"m 5'2 so mbl and wsl is so close...

I will post a pic next week that's when I"m straighten and trim..

I will be:

Washing & DC once a week
Braid in cornrows after wash and then wearing a wig...to retain lenghth. I will do this for the whole year.
Trimming every 3 - 4 months
Moisturizing Daily (Spray bottle - bottle water, conditioner, oil)


----------



## winnettag (Dec 13, 2009)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I saw this cute style. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh8Fvm6hqM0. The young lady is natural. I tried it yesterday and it's really easy, and somewhat unique.
> *I want to eventually reach tailbone or classic, I don't really know the difference.* I can't quite fathom what I would do after that length though.


 
Tailbone covers about half of your backside and classic covers your backside completely.
Either is a great accomplishment.
Good luck and HHG!


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd love to get to HL or even TBL eventually!
I'm striving for WL this next year though and health then I can strive for more!


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome  Dee Raven, Barbara, hillytmj and ImFree27!!!!!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 15, 2009)

Call me crazy but I'm up for the challenge!!  I'm participating in the MBL challenge, and WL is truly a longshot for me this year.  I'm BSB and I'm not sure exactly how many inches I need to get to waist.  If I retain all my growth there is a possibility that I might graze WL by december.   I will be bunning, and low mani all the way!!  

Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm joining for the heck of it for *FULL* WL in 2010!


----------



## angel_tee (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey 

Can I join? I was in the full waistlength 2009 challenge, but I didnt make it. Hopefully I can this year....

My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Dec 15, 2009)

*I'm down. I'm almost to BPL but hey, why not give it a shot. *



testimony777 said:


> Ok ladies; I have been reluctant to start a challenge because I don't know how well I will do keeping up with the thread. I have been waiting for someone else to start something like this but alas my waiting has been in vain .
> 
> You don't have to do much, just post how far you are from WL, what you plan to do to reach your goal and then check in periodically to let us know how it is going. It would also be nice if we could post before and afters once we reach our goals. You can post your starting pic in January or wait until you reach WL and post a side by side before and after comparison.
> 
> ...


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2009)

ohmygosh! some of you ladies are a wink away from WL!       k, i have updated my siggy, that's my starting length. still working on a regimen... be back for that later


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I have 7 inches to WL, so I'm going to fake join.  
My first goal for 2010 is MBL but I'm going to think long term and hope/pray/try for WL
Plan:
-lots of moisture and DCs
-healthy inside to out
-lots of water
-lots of buns
-4 trims (light trims)
-not too much heat

I'm really just subscribing so I can see how you all do lol


----------



## lane (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to join. My hair is the length in my avatar. I think I need about 4-6 more inches to make waistlength. I'm hoping to make MBL by June of next year. Here goes nothing...


----------



## crazydaze911 (Dec 16, 2009)

Im in!  I was in the midback 2009 challenge and i think i made it BUT im not happy with the thickness of my hair.
My original goal was WSL by March 23, 2010 - i think i can get my V-tip there HOPEFULLY.  and i will be REALLY REALLY happy if i can get to thick REAL WSL by December 2010.  I'm a slow grower and get about 3 inches a year....im hoping those 3 inches will get me to WSL.
I plan to K.I.SS, cross my fingers, and hope for the best. thats about it - lol - putting too much work in it only frustrates me b/c of my slow growing issue.


----------



## tnorenberg (Dec 16, 2009)

Please add me. I hit MBL this year and have about 4- 5 in to go. My goal is to hit WSL by August 2010. My regimine is simple: Deep cond 2x a month, Co-wash 2 -3x a week, Shampoo 1x a week, Oil rinse whenever hair needs it, texlax around 10-12 weeks. Use Amla & Brahmi oils nightly on scalp or through hair. I will start off with a dusting tomorrow.


----------



## lalla (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd like to join! 
I'm BSl right now and I hope to make it to MBL and WL in 2010.


----------



## joyizkey (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello everybody! I'm in!!!  

I am abt 4-5 inches from WL.  My starting pic is the middle pic in my siggy!
I am planning to use a weave install as my protective style of choice. I am really excited! I have decided to go the bobraz route with a length very close to the length my hair is now.

I plan on maintaining my hair by a using liquid sulfur mixture on my braids daily.
I will use ACV on a weekly basis to keep my hair and scalp fresh
I plan to wash my braids every 1-2 wks (if I can wait that long)
Deep condition every 2 wks
Redo my install every 3 mths

My ultimate goal is WL, but my first goal is MBL (also joined MBL 2010).  I should be MBL by July (I am currently a little past BSL), and expect to be WL by Dec 2010! Super excited! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Summer79 (Dec 18, 2009)

Been waiting for this thread!  I have about 5 or 6 inches until I reach WSL. I think I can do this at somepoint in 2010.  I plan to:

-Trim/dust when I need it
-Cowash and put in two braids almost daily in the warmer months 
-wash & DC every week or every two weeks during colder months
-stay up on my vitamins (for over all health)
-Wearing my hair up more to maintain length
-keep using castor & coconut oil on a regular basis....my hair seems to dig these two the most 
-only use direct heat a few times a year


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2009)

i just wanted to show some of my progress as i was super excited when i did a length check today 

so, the end of oct a had a bad "trim" that took me from below wl to bsl.  this pic was taken a few days after that on 11/6/09






this pic was taken today 12/18/09





i'm so happy with the difference.  i cant wait til i hit my goal... again lol 
sorry the pix are so big yall, i thought by making them bigger it would be easier to compare the 2


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 18, 2009)

count me in!!
im about 7 inches away


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 18, 2009)

i meant 4 inches


----------



## elise805 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i just wanted to show some of my progress as i was super excited when i did a length check today
> 
> so, the end of oct a had a bad "trim" that took me from below wl to bsl.  this pic was taken a few days after that on 11/6/09
> 
> ...



Congrats on your growth!! You'll hit your goal in 2010 for sure


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 18, 2009)

eeehhh!!! excited lol


----------



## flower (Dec 18, 2009)

God Willing, I am in!!!! Nice progress- theprototype


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Dec 18, 2009)

_*I’d like to join. 
My hair is about  2½ inches away from my natural waist (longest layer--nape) I’m expecting to reach that in March of 2010, then full waist length in July of 2010. I plan to stick with my regimen which basically consists of co-washing, dcing, moisturizing/sealing and protective/low maintenance styling. 

Testimony777~ Please add my name to the list. *_


----------



## Aviah (Dec 19, 2009)

ACTUALLYYYY!: I took m braids out this week and stretched my hair. I actually have 6 inches to go (bottom layer). WOO!


----------



## beauti (Dec 19, 2009)

beauti said:


> ohmygosh! some of you ladies are a wink away from WL!  k,* i have updated my siggy, that's my starting length. still working on a regimen*... be back for that later


 this was actually meant for the MBL challenge!  i went to the mbl thread and couldnt find my post cause i left it here!   ......umm....sorry fo the interruption...


----------



## winnettag (Dec 21, 2009)

So I compared my current length to September's length and I didn't retain most of what I grew, which is really disappointing. 
Next year is a fresh start and I'm going to really stay on top of my hair, from the inside AND out.
Here is my starting pic:


----------



## SVT (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll probably post a length shot on January 1. Did a cw this evening and the detangling part went very well. Hopefully I can retain a good amount of hair in 2010.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 28, 2009)

Good luck to all you ladies. I will be poking my head in and out to drool.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 28, 2009)

Count me in...


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 28, 2009)

winnettag said:


> So I compared my current length to September's length and I didn't retain most of what I grew, which is really disappointing.
> Next year is a fresh start and I'm going to really stay on top of my hair, from the inside AND out.
> Here is my starting pic:



Your hair is so pretty. It looks like it is just above waits length in your starting shot. You will probably be there before the snow melts .


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, so I took my starting pics. Please excuse the broke down "outfit" I am wearing I was trying to show where my waist is so that the comparison will be easier to see. Unfortunately this means you all will have to look at that same broke down outfit this time next year. Hopefully one significant change will be that my hair totally covers the bra strap as it cascades down my back . 

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 28, 2009)

so how's every bodies growth coming along?!


----------



## Andy1979 (Dec 29, 2009)

Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining.  I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge.  I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining. I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge. I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.


 

Looking Wl already to me...


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 29, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining. I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge. I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.


 
So this is not waist length? I thought WL is right above or right at the belly button...This looks like waist length to me...Am I wrong?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 29, 2009)

i agree with sooner


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too. You definitely look WL to me.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 29, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining. I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge. I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.


 
Go ahead on and join the HL challenge.....you're WL already 
We'll be happy to have a new addition.


----------



## theprototype (Dec 29, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining.  I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge.  I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.





I definitely agree with everyone who said you're already WL. Congrats!


----------



## SVT (Dec 30, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining.  I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge.  I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.



Um, yeah, the hip length challenge is that way ---->



Why are you trimming that pretty hair?


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 30, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining.  I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge.  I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.



Your hair is absolutely gorgeous! I have to agree with the other ladies you look WL to me.


----------



## Andy1979 (Dec 30, 2009)

testimony777 said:


> Your hair is absolutely gorgeous! I have to agree with the other ladies you look WL to me.


i thought this was more like midback.....well now i  am excited    off to find the hip length challenge!   good luck ladies!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2009)

Andy your hair is sooooo pretty!!!! Congrats!!! Yep...ur waistlength!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm gonna end my stretch this Friday....or was it next Friday? I'll be 10 weeks post.....then i can see if I'm already waistlength...i should be there by now


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 30, 2009)

GOOD LUCK SMILINGELEPHANT!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2009)

*crossing fingers!!!*

Thanx!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2009)

I have so much newgrowth and shrinkage right now....but when i wash in the shower and i do the length check...i'm at waist....so i'm not sure.


----------



## India*32 (Dec 30, 2009)

Barbara said:


> I think I'll join.  Earlier this year, my stylist cut off six inches to even out my hair--which brought my length just above bra clasp, but my hair looked so much better.
> 
> Now, I'm back to an even below bra clasp length.  I have a few inches to go for waist length.



Hey Barbara,

Do you still use Wanakee or Hair Oil Products?  I love the Moisture Emphasis Conditioner.

India


----------



## Lucia (Dec 30, 2009)

Andy1979 said:


> Since the deadline is past, I am unofficially joining.  I am so excited that I can finally be a part of the waistlength challenge.  I will probably be WL by June, but I am planning a big trim in the spring since it will have been a year since my last trim, so I should be full waistlength by Christmas 2010.



You look WSL already to me too, with thick ends, nice.  I think you're mistaking HPL for WSL.
Maybe you should join the Hip length challenge going on now.

Wishing all of you get to WSL really soon.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 30, 2009)

Adding my starting pic.  Sorry about the attachments, but I'm not sure how to post fotki album pics here.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi ladies May I join???

I'm not sure where I am now but I know that I might be cutting sometime early 2010 for thicker ends. So I would like to be a full healthy WL in 2010


Starting pic:







I plan on keeping it very simple in 2010.
paying more attention to my ends, moisturizing, deep conditioning, etc.
staying low maintenance with styled twists, braidouts, and bantu knots.


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats Andy; I bet you will be HL by the end of the year . 

SmilingElephant I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I think that you probably are WL already if you are at the waist in the shower. I can't wait to see your progress pics! 

Thanks for the well wishes Lucia. Oh, and I love your hair .


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 30, 2009)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Hi ladies May I join???
> 
> I'm not sure where I am now but I know that I might be cutting sometime early 2010 for thicker ends. So I would like to be a full healthy WL in 2010
> 
> ...



Hi a_ caribbean_dream! The deadline to have your name added to the official list has past but you are more than welcome to join; the more the merrier . Happy growing .


----------



## lnana04 (Dec 30, 2009)

Can I join? I just joined the mid-back challenge, but possibly I can make it to waist-length by the end of next year as well? I think I'd like to give it a shot. Here's my current length.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 31, 2009)

When I post pics i will put them in my Fotki


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 31, 2009)

lnana04 said:


> Can I join? I just joined the mid-back challenge, but possibly I can make it to waist-length by the end of next year as well? I think I'd like to give it a shot. Here's my current length.



Welcome Inanna! Your hair is beautiful , I can't wait to see your year end comparison pic. The date to have your name added to the list has past but you are more than welcome to join. I put the deadline in only because I knew it would be difficult for me to keep up with the list once the holidays got rolling. If I get some time I may try to go back and add the names of the ladies who joined latter but I can't make any promises. 

Happy growing!!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Dec 31, 2009)

SmilingElephant said:


> When I post pics i will put them in my Fotki



Can't wait to see them .


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm so nervous....i'm afraid of another letdown


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 31, 2009)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm so nervous....i'm afraid of another letdown


 
So am I.  I just did a serious trim tonight so I don't know...but I'm sure we will come close...especially you-you seem to have some good length already. Lucky for me I joined both MBL and WL 2010 so I guess I will happy for either one at this rate!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 31, 2009)

My mistake...i will be 9 weeks post tomorrow...but i still wanna relax....i've got problems with matting....and i'm tired of sitting down detangling for half an hour....lol.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 1, 2010)

Please add me to the list.  I've got some hairs touching WL, but not enough to claim it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2010)

my hair is going good... i've slept with my pretty wrap or a satin bonnet every nite... except for last nite lmao.  i was proud of my self cause when i went to bed (at 4am) i put the bonnet on...  but in my drunkeness i decided to take it off because it was ruining my sleep (i remember taking it off and i remember why, just dont remember how it was actually ruining my sleep when it never has before lmao).

everyone else able to maintain their routine through the holidays?!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess today is My OFFICIAL day 1. So I attempted to make the Moe Gro concoction, of course it isn't complete without the Aloe gel so I have to get that.

I took my vitamins ALL of them and drank my 3x protein milkshake...Blech. 

I will co-wash on Sunday. As for today I am just chilling and learning from the waist length ladies via their threads.

I'm still nervous..

I WILL be positive...or try to.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Starting Pic:







Will continute to Mega-Tek, and use Aubrey Organics. But this time I will bun more to retain more length.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2010)

Well...i'm disappointed ladies....i relaxed(texlaxed) my hair today and i just finished flat ironing. I had my sister take pics and i'm at MBL.....still.

So...i think i'll be in this challenge for a while....not that it's a bad thing...i just could've SWORN i had more growth than what i have.

I'm sooooo ashamed.....another letdown 

Where's my ice cream?

Oh....here's the link to my Fotki.
http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess i can use the new pics as my starting point pics for all my challenges this year, huh?


----------



## *Michelle* (Jan 1, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Well...i'm disappointed ladies....i relaxed(texlaxed) my hair today and i just finished flat ironing. I had my sister take pics and i'm at MBL.....still.
> 
> So...i think i'll be in this challenge for a while....not that it's a bad thing...i just could've SWORN i had more growth than what i have.
> 
> ...



No need to be disappointed at least your not shorter than you were...hugs! It will happen, it willl happen...

OMG there is some GORGEOUS hair in here!!!!!

Okay, I'm about 3 inches from WL but I want to cut to the bottom of my bra strap. I'm growing out my bangs (now chin length) and the back is straight across. I am going to round it so I can blend these bangs in because it is driving me nuts. Also I have a long face and feel I/my hair looks better with layers around my face.  So tonight I will  be cutting and rounding and may re-layer all the way around...haven't decided on that part yet. I will post pix sometime before the weekend is over.

PLEEEEEEEEEEEZE add my name, I would feel SO HONERED & SPECIAL!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello ladies. I hope you all had a great new year. 

Mz.MoMo5235 I LOL at your bonnet story. That is too funny. I am glad that you have been able to stick to your regie (for the most part )

I had two minor New Year related slips. I went out of town to visit family for the New Year and thought I left my sleep cap at home. The first night I slept without it and then found it the next night. I also left my vitamins so I missed a day. Other than that I have been doing pretty good. 

SmilingElephant I am sorry you didn't reach your goal but I am glad that you will be sticking around. And you should definitely NOT feel ashamed. Your hair looks great! Your ends look healthy and full; it is clear you have been taking great care of your hair . We have 12 more months to reach our goals and I am sure we can make it . 

a-caribian_dream, Inana04, thaidreams and Michelle let me say welcome once again. I am going to go ahead and add your names to the list. You ladies have some really pretty hair . 

WL here we come!!!!!!!


----------



## joib (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I finally have a starting picture in my siggy. I plan to cowash and deep condish once per week, moisturize and seal every other day, and wear protected styles until June.


----------



## joib (Jan 3, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Well...i'm disappointed ladies....i relaxed(texlaxed) my hair today and i just finished flat ironing. I had my sister take pics and i'm at MBL.....still.
> 
> So...i think i'll be in this challenge for a while....not that it's a bad thing...i just could've SWORN i had more growth than what i have.
> 
> ...



Why are you upset, your hair is beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just stopping by to say "Good luck ladies & HHG"...


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 3, 2010)

I want in...I didnt know I had a growth spurt until I straightened sooo I want to be full WL, but since my hair is thin I will be trimming as it grows b/c I'm now going to be starting to use certain products for thickness...

here's my pic:


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome SimplyBlessed!!!! You are starting with a great length; you will be full WL in no time .

schipperchow1- thanks for the encouragement. Good luck to you as well on your journey to HL. I have been peeking in on your challenge; you ladies are such an inspiration.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm bsl right now, I have 2 inches until MBL and a total of 5 inches for WL (i'm short! lol).  I plan on getting a minor trim late feb/early march when i get my next touchup, so i'll fudge and say 6 inches till WL.  Kinda scared, but i'm excited!
Regimen: still a work in progress, but as of this year it will be KeraCare shampoo and dc (protein: ORS; moisture: KeraCare Humecto/Nexxus Humectant) 1x week, cowash 2x week if need be, moisturize ends daily with roots of nature shea butter and green tea moisturizer and olive oil, prepoo with olive oil and coconut oil. Hot oil treatment when needed.
Protective/low maintenance styles: rollersets, flexirod sets, braidouts, twistouts, buns.


----------



## beanius (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello ladies,  Testimony777, I hope you don't mind if I join this challenge a little late, it's a little cheeky of me, but I have been a lurker for over a year and after some overly serious deliberation with the rest of my family over the holidays, I have decided to bite the bullet and come out of hiding. 

I'm currently at MBL ( I think..I only press my hair once or twice a year,) might be a little longer.  A stylist got scissor happy with my hair 18 months ago, cutting drastic layers in that I have since been trying to grow out. Aim is full WL by the end of the year after trims etc.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all. HHG etc. x

Oh yes - must remember the pics.  Hope this works!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 4, 2010)

ill be participating from the sidelines. i think i only have two more inches till WL but im not really sure. i plan on bunning 100% of time. while sleeping and during the day.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 4, 2010)

beanius said:


> Hello ladies, Testimony777, I hope you don't mind if I join this challenge a little late, it's a little cheeky of me, but I have been a lurker for over a year and after some overly serious deliberation with the rest of my family over the holidays, I have decided to bite the bullet and come out of hiding.
> 
> I'm currently at MBL ( I think..I only press my hair once or twice a year,) might be a little longer. A stylist got scissor happy with my hair 18 months ago, cutting drastic layers in that I have since been trying to grow out. Aim is full WL by the end of the year after trims etc.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for coming out of hiding for us. Your hair is beautiful!
Welcome!


----------



## elise805 (Jan 4, 2010)

My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 4, 2010)

elise805 said:


> My starting pic is in my siggy.



I am SO sure you can make Waistlength this year...maybe even before December!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 4, 2010)

beanius said:


> Hello ladies,  Testimony777, I hope you don't mind if I join this challenge a little late, it's a little cheeky of me, but I have been a lurker for over a year and after some overly serious deliberation with the rest of my family over the holidays, I have decided to bite the bullet and come out of hiding.
> 
> I'm currently at MBL ( I think..I only press my hair once or twice a year,) might be a little longer.  A stylist got scissor happy with my hair 18 months ago, cutting drastic layers in that I have since been trying to grow out. Aim is full WL by the end of the year after trims etc.
> 
> ...



I am loving your hair lady . Welcome to the challenge .


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome bigbrowneyez . I your Dec. 2009 pic in your sig . Is that a roller set?​


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 4, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ill be participating from the sidelines. i think i only have two more inches till WL but im not really sure. i plan on bunning 100% of time. while sleeping and during the day.



Hey Adora, I was hoping you would pop in here. You have some lovely hair. Are you in the HL challenge? I bet you will make that length by the end of the year .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 5, 2010)

i believe i'm on the brink of mbl...  wl is just around the corner yay!

BY SUMMER I WILL HAVE YOU WL!!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ You grow girl .


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope I make it to waist length this year. Then I can join the, "My hair has never been this long before" thread.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 6, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Welcome bigbrowneyez . I your Dec. 2009 pic in your sig . Is that a roller set?​



Thanks!  I used a flat iron, just curled it.  I have long layers tho.  That was the last time i use heat for the year tho lol  healthier WL hair, here i come!  Hopefully i'll make it
I'm trying to grow out some of the face framing layers; right now they are b/w SL and APL.  I want a few layers but no shorter than BSL.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 6, 2010)

**timidly watching from the sidelines**....

I would love to join in, and have hopes I will reach WSL this year ( maybe not full, but we'll see). I dusted a lot in 09, but plan to put the scissors down, bun, and try to cowash more frequently. I've never participated in a challenge, but have best wishes for all the ladies in their goals. Let's do it!


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 8, 2010)

OK I'm posting again because my previous Piki strips were removed because of the size. So now it's smaller and back as my signature....


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is my starting pic. I will stick to my same reggie of weekly wash/DC/rollesets, moisturize/seal, vitamins and trim as needed. I will try to bun it up more often as well.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 9, 2010)

hillytmj said:


> Here is my starting pic. I will stick to my same reggie of weekly wash/DC/rollesets, moisturize/seal, vitamins and trim as needed. I will try to bun it up more often as well.
> 
> View attachment 54058


 
Gorgeous! You'll be WL by next week .


----------



## SVT (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll post pics one day. I'm triflin, I know. *sigh*


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies,

One thing I have noticed over the years is that  hair anorexia is real . The longer our hair gets the shorter we feel it is. I know there was a time when I thought that APL was long, then the marker moved to BSL. Now marker is creeping towards MBL . Many of us are always chasing long but never catching it because our definition of long changes as our hair grows. 

So this got me to thinking; I know many of us are seeking longer lengths than WL so how can we fight hair anorexia once we reach WL? I think that one thing we should do is plan a way to celebrate our length once we reach our goal this year even if it is not our ultimate goal.  

So what are you going to do to celebrate reaching WL? 

To celebrate reaching my goal I am planning to do a big reveal for my hubby. I will be wearing buns most of the year and avoiding heat. So as a treat, once I reach my goal I am planning to flat iron and take hubby out for a night on the town .

What about you?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years is that  hair anorexia is real . The longer our hair gets the shorter we feel it is. I know there was a time when I thought that APL was long, then the marker moved to BSL. Now marker is creeping towards MBL . Many of us are always chasing long but never catching it because our definition of long changes as our hair grows.
> 
> ...



omg that is a good idea!!!  i would have never thought of that!

hmmmm... what will i do?  i dunno, i'mma have to think about this one


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 9, 2010)

^^^ Thanks MoMo . 

I hope folks chime in.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years is that hair anorexia is real . The longer our hair gets the shorter we feel it is. I know there was a time when I thought that APL was long, then the marker moved to BSL. Now marker is creeping towards MBL . Many of us are always chasing long but never catching it because our definition of long changes as our hair grows.
> 
> ...


 

Great idea. I'm kind of alone in this journey b/c no one understands why I want more hair. For example, my DH doesn't really care about length - he said I have too much for the length it is now. He's more into texture and curls and when I straighten, he's asking how long it will be until I wash it out.  I don't think it'll be a big deal to celebrate with him.  I have to think about what my celebration will be.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 9, 2010)

winnettag said:


> Gorgeous! You'll be WL by next week .


 
LOL, I wish! Your hair is gorgeous too, so I know WL is right around the corner for you.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years is that hair anorexia is real . The longer our hair gets the shorter we feel it is. I know there was a time when I thought that APL was long, then the marker moved to BSL. Now marker is creeping towards MBL . Many of us are always chasing long but never catching it because our definition of long changes as our hair grows.
> 
> ...


 
This is a good idea. I haven't had a "long hair style" yet, so my celebration will be to consider getting a style. I have a Hispanic friend who is HL, and she always has a cute style that doesn't sacrifice her length. She has it with bangs, or sometimes layered in the front, etc. 

If I chicken out from doing the style, lol, I'll treat myself to a flat-ironed, straight look to showcase my length. I'm normally in rollerset curls/waves, so wearing my hair straight is a real treat.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> To celebrate reaching my goal I am planning to do a big reveal for my hubby. I will be wearing buns most of the year and avoiding heat. So as a treat, once I reach my goal I am planning to flat iron and take hubby out for a night on the town .
> 
> What about you?



I love your idea of doing a big reveal for your hubby! I've got to find a way to show off some more length without the heat to appease my other half. He was not happy with the constant buns, but he just might have to deal with it because I really want to make WL this year!!! If you ladies have any ideas on various styles that still show length please share them!!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 9, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Great idea. I'm kind of alone in this journey b/c no one understands why I want more hair. For example, *my DH doesn't really care about length* - he said I have too much for the length it is now. He's more into texture and curls and when I straighten, he's asking how long it will be until I wash it out.  I don't think it'll be a big deal to celebrate with him.  I have to think about what my celebration will be.



I can kind of relate. My DH doesn't really care about length either. He likes that I can do lots of different things to my hair and since I straighten it so infrequently he always likes it straight. 

It's kind of funny, I have always gotten attention because of my hair. One thing that attracted me to DH was that he was not studding my length or my curls. But now that I am putting so much effort into growing it really long I want him to be suddenly transformed into a man that loves long curly hair .


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 9, 2010)

hillytmj said:


> This is a good idea. I haven't had a "long hair style" yet, *so my celebration will be to consider getting a style. *I have a Hispanic friend who is HL, and she always has a cute style that doesn't sacrifice her length. She has it with bangs, or sometimes layered in the front, etc.



I love that idea. This is what I am planning to do next summer when I reach my final goal of HL (hopefully). I am planning to take a trip to NY with some girlfriends and get my hair cut at Devanchan (sp). I want to get face framing layers and have my curls pampered by people who won't butcher them .


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 9, 2010)

i never wanted to be wl before, but hair anorexia is getting to me, and mbl is sounding short to me..if/when i reach bsl this march, i may enter into this challenge lol


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Alert ****If you requested to be in the challenge before December 22 but your name is not on the list please pm me so that I can add it. ***

Ok so I just read through this thread and found a whole page of ladies that I didn't add to the list .

*Fine 4s, angel_tee, pretyhair73, classychic1908, Whimsy,* and *beauti *I am so sorry. I feel really bad but somehow I managed to miss a whole section of posts . I have added your names.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 9, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> So what are you going to do to celebrate reaching WL?
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?



I will take a trillion pictures and treat myself to a new pair of shoes for reaching my goal!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you forgot me .  #72 on page 8...


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 11, 2010)

crazydaze911 said:


> I think you forgot me .  #72 on page 8...



Sorry crazydaze911 . I will add you to the list as soon I finish posting this apology.


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I posted in the MBL 2010 one but why not try for both (especially since they're so close). I'mma be positive:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 11, 2010)

mnemosyne- mbl challenge???  you look there to me lol  i dunno if you're a hairorexic or if i'm delusional about length lmao


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 11, 2010)

mnemosyne....you look MBL to me


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ I second that (well I guess I third that ). Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, I guess I give up saying I'm BSL even though that's where my bra is. Still in for this challenge!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ I know; BSL and MBL are tricky markers because for a lot of folks they are at about the same point on the body. There are even some folks who hit MBL before BSL. Heck I have a friend who has a very short torso and for her BSL and WL are only like an inch apart if that. For her BSL, MBL and WL are all just about one in the same .


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 13, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years is that  hair anorexia is real . The longer our hair gets the shorter we feel it is. I know there was a time when I thought that APL was long, then the marker moved to BSL. Now marker is creeping towards MBL . Many of us are always chasing long but never catching it because our definition of long changes as our hair grows.
> 
> ...



*I do have hair anorexia (APL did seem long once upon a time)!
My idea is to do a Sylver2 style braidout **and take the family out. OR just wear a BIG, BAD TWISTOUT at a formal event!!!!*


----------



## ADB (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd like to join!  My goal is to have waist length hair with healthy thick ends by the end of the year. I have about 1 or 2 inches to go before I reach waist.  I have a pic in my avatar.  I'll post a better one when I get my hair flat ironed again.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 13, 2010)

lolasmane said:


> *I do have hair anorexia (APL did seem long once upon a time)!
> My idea is to do a Sylver2 style braidout **and take the family out. OR just wear a BIG, BAD TWISTOUT at a formal event!!!!*



I like both of those ideas but I really like the one underlined . I love wearing big hair to a formal event, it is so unexpected. And then for that big hair to be long; honey hush .


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 13, 2010)

ADB said:


> I'd like to join!  My goal is to have waist length hair with healthy thick ends by the end of the year.  I have a pic in my avatar.  I'll post a better one when I get my hair flat ironed again.



 ADB. You look like you are well on your way to WL. Your hair looks great in your avatar, nice blunt ends .


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 17, 2010)

Just checking in: I've been cowashing every other day (or every 2 days....its soooooo cold out!) and airdrying in braids or plaits.  I've been wearing daily sock buns (braid out buns, smooth buns, etc).  Yesterday I used AOGPB conditioner on dry hair for about 30min, then used paul mitchell shampoo two to clarify.  I then used giovanni deeper moisture and used a mix of EVOO and giovanni direct leave-in and put my hair in 5 plaits to airdry.  My new growth is really lookin good.  I'll be 8 weeks post relaxer this tuesday.  I don't plan on getting a relaxer till march, so this regimen is helping me keep my NG tamed and moisturized.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 18, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Just checking in: I've been cowashing every other day (or every 2 days....its soooooo cold out!) and airdrying in braids or plaits.  I've been wearing daily sock buns (braid out buns, smooth buns, etc).  Yesterday I used AOGPB conditioner on dry hair for about 30min, then used paul mitchell shampoo two to clarify.  I then used giovanni deeper moisture and used a mix of EVOO and giovanni direct leave-in and put my hair in 5 plaits to airdry.  My new growth is really lookin good.  I'll be 8 weeks post relaxer this tuesday.  I don't plan on getting a relaxer till march, so this regimen is helping me keep my NG tamed and moisturized.


 
Thanks for the update bigbrowneyez; it sounds like your reggie is really working for you . 

*How about the rest of us, how is it going? I know we have not gotten into February yet but how are you ladies doing?*

I have been doing a really good job of sticking to my reggie. I have worn PS everyday since the start of December (with two exceptions on Dec 19th and 20th) I have been taking my daily vitamine daily (which is huge for me) and I have faithfully DT every week. The one thing I have not done so well is keep up with my exercising which I am supposed to be doing this year three times a week. 

I can already see a noticeable difference in the length of my hair and the feel of my ends. My hair is really soft from root to tip and it feels really well moisturized and strong. This is a huge accomplishment because typically during the winter months my hair is dry and feels fragile.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 18, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> *How about the rest of us, how is it going? I know we have not gotten into February yet but how are you ladies doing?*


_
*My hair is doing pretty well.  Style wise--I’ve been keeping it in twists lately (medium/large twists pinned up) to be exact. I’ve been getting a bit bored with them since I’ve been wearing twists for the last 3-4 weeks, it’s time for something else. *lol* Next week I will go back to my buns/updo’s and alternate between that and the twists just to keep any ‘hair boredom’ at bay. Length wise--I don’t see too much of a difference (as of yet) I’ll do a good length check in March to see how much closer my hair is to my natural waist, it’ shouldn’t be too far off, heck I should be there by then, that’s what I’m expecting/hoping. :crossfingers: Health wise--I’ve been sticking with my same regimen. Staying on top of my moisture most of all, and keeping any manipulation as low as possible, my hair feels and looks good overall. 

Just curious~ How many naturals are in this challenge besides myself and testimony?*_


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm checking in just to say hi. I have been doing ok I guess, everyone is saying that my hair is growing like crazy. But I am hairnorexic (sp) anyway I feel like my hair is way thicker, no idea why and not asking questions, lol.

Btw, I'm natural and I think my hair is in the 3 range, I was told 2, but I really dont think so after reading so much about hair type. I take my vitamins, I work out, drink my spirutein whey protein shake and have upped my spinach salad intake and this is all on a daily basis.

I will continue my twistout updos and buns and getting my hair blown out *occasionally* (I have to!).

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

Somehow I missed this thread but I have been working towards my own goal of WL in 2010.  I have achieved this goal before when I was relaxed but since going natural, I usually wear my hair between shoulder length and BSL.

I cowash every other day in warm weather and wear buns in cold weather and my hair seems to thrive from it.

I airdry my hair 99.9% of the time, don't straighten more than 1-2 times per year.  I baby my ends, seal them with castor oil or shea butter when I wash, detangle with a shower comb

I do not straighten my hair much but I plan on doing a roller set on big gray rollers in Feb or March to see how long my hair actually is when semi straight.

The pic in my siggy is from 3 months ago and I'm now MBL.

Happy Growing!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 18, 2010)

my hair is doing well and being good.  in the shower i'm only like 2 inches away from wl, but i get a bit of extra stretch when under running water lol so i dunno.  i'mma flat iron in like 3wks and i'll take pix then to verify where my hair is actually at lol


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> my hair is doing well and being good.  in the shower i'm only like 2 inches away from wl, but i get a bit of extra stretch when under running water lol so i dunno.  i'mma flat iron in like 3wks and i'll take pix then to verify where my hair is actually at lol



You are very close; I can't wait to see the pix in 3 weeks .

In an extremely ambitious move I joined the HL challenge as well. The chances of me reaching that are slim but I am going to have a lot of fun trying. The host of that challenge recently posed several questions that I thought were pretty cool and I wanted to ask you ladies. 
1) What is your final goal length?
2) What do you like most about your current length?
3) How are you celebrating that length? I know we are all chasing longer lengths but what do you do to celebrate the length you have right now? 

For me I think my final goal length is going to be HL. However, in the last couple of days I have been toying with the idea of TBL . 

With my current length I love, love, love the flexibility I have with styling and the fact that I don't have to do much to make it look good. What I love the most though is the way my daughter responds to it. She loves to play with my braids and my curls. 

I enjoy my hair the most on wash days. Because I'm natural and don't use heat the only time I fully experience my length is when I am in the shower. I love to just stand under the shower head and feel the weight of my hair on my back. I also enjoy taking care of my hair. I take my time when oiling, and applying henna or other DT. I really just try to appreciate the hair that I have. 

What about you all =)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 20, 2010)

1) What is your final goal length? * tbl*

2) What do you like most about your current length? *that it 'feels' long. like when i'm messing with it i dont think about length. i'm fine with this length because it satisfies my length need i guess. lol i dont know how else to explain it*

3) How are you celebrating that length? *i dont think i actually celebrate my current length, though i should, i think its a great idea.  but i do enjoy it.  i like taking care of my hair at home and i like keeping it out of my way with buns when i'm not home.  i often tell people that my hair and make up is MY meditation.  i void my self of all worries, stresses, and thoughts.  i zen out for the whole time i'm washing, dc'ing, detangling, putting products in, and putting on my face lol.  just the whole act of it is very calming and soothing to me.*


----------



## Hair_Goddess (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey - let me chime in here! I was just thinking "how long will it take for my hair to reach waist length"? 

I just started wearing my natural hair about 2 weeks ago and its currently past my shoulders (but before my bra strap). I'm not sure how many inches my hair is to my waist (I'm guessing 8 inches?) nor do I know how fast my hair grows per month (I'm guessing very fast because, when I was getting a relaxer, I had to have a retouch every 4 weeks because I had so much new growth!).

I'll use my profile pic as my before pic and I'll check in periodically to show my growth process. I'm hoping I can reach waist length at the end of this year but, if not, I think I can do it by 2011.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 20, 2010)

There is some seriously  hair in this thread!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 23, 2010)

Joining this challenge.  I've been away since the end of October due to illness.  I managed to keep most of my hair thanks to my cousin.  She was a gift from God.  Shout out to you cuz.

What I plan to do to my hair?  Keep the same reggie that I've been doing.

1.  No poo or Low poo, and DC 2x a week
2.  Moisturize and seal with whipped shea butter mixed with EO and castor oil nightly.
3.  Protein treatment every 2 months.
4.  Low maniputation (only comb 1x per week )
5.  Heat next Jan. '11 (I've been straightening 1x/yr for a couple of years)
6.  If I can afford a steamer at all this year, I'll start using that with my DC's

Pics coming by 1/30/10.


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 23, 2010)

Been able to DC once a week with a co-wash and tea rinse after. 
I tried a Shikakai powder paste on Friday night to clarify my hair .
I'll have to read up on more moisturizing mixes of this because my hair got really tangled (even though I washed in braided sections!)
I did find that my hair loves a rinse with warm water during the week to airdry in a bun (overnight) after applying leave-ins and sealing!

My regi so far:
DC once a week followed by a co-wash (HE HH) and tea rinse (organic white tea and horsetail herbs).
Moisturize and seal twice daily.
Buns (donut) for most of the week. 
Trying out twist-out sets on the weekend but still not perfect! 
Meant to baggy daily but......
May add in a rinse with water during the week to keep my ends moisturizesd inside the bun whilst I keep M&Sing the edges!

That's me this past week!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome ms_la_donna and GoldenBreeze . Glad to have you both on board.


----------



## kayte (Jan 24, 2010)

bummed I  dint make the A list but..me too
i think i can i think i can i think i can


----------



## GoingNatural (Jan 26, 2010)

When stretched my longest layers are WL but I don't feel comfortable claiming it until it falls a bit more naturally


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 26, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Welcome ms_la_donna and GoldenBreeze . Glad to have you both on board.


 
Thank sweetie, glad to be here.  Truely!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm dying to straighten but I did a heat pass in November (my signature) and didn't do a deliberate length check (that was a candid shot). I didn't feel like my hair had grown much since Sept. I want to baby it and wait for a while. I've been stuck at MBL forever. I think I may have a hair or two touching my waist when I wash my hair. OOOHHH....I hope I can wait until spring for my next reveal.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess I havent updated here in a while. I've been soo lazy with my hair, nearly been in my install for 8wks. I have been cowashing and DC'ing every 3-4 days. And thats pretty much it. Im trying to keep this install for 12wks but IDK if I can make it. I have a lot of growth right now and Im inching to do a length check. But I know what is going to happen, I am going to take down my install, do the length check, then realize "now I have to deal with my own hair or put another install in" (both of which Im too tired to deal with) So I will regret taking it down early. So this is my motivation to keep it til I hit 12wks, plus my hair will have been hidden for a whole month more so thats means more growth. 

HHG


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm staying the course  I'm taking my supplements, drinking lots of water, eating protein. My hair is now cornrowed up under a wig. It sure was fun wearing it out for 2 whole days, lol, but now I need to get back on track. 

I'm trying to stick to a hair schedule now of a DC 1x a week, protein 2x a month, indigo 1x a month, rebraiding every 4 weeks. I am SO CLOSE I can taste it!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 26, 2010)

i need to dc... i havent done it at all in '010 i think lmao!!! that's horrible! i need to do it, but my hair hasnt suffered, i dont think lol.  my hair is feeling quite moisturized and my ends are looking well.  

i've been using HE HH for like a week or 2 now and i really love it! i use it as a leave in cond even though its a rinse out, my hair laughs at leave ins lol.  i also dyed my hair black about a wk ago, not sure if i previously mentioned it.  that's how i learned about HE HH actually.  my natural color is black but i bleached a few yrs ago and since i leave my hair long i still have bleached ends that i was previously rinsing black.  i got irritated with the rinses so i bought a box color and let my friend put it in. afterwards, i realize i didnt bring any of my hair stuff so i told my friend to let me use any rinse out conditioner she has and some evoo.  she bought to me the HE HH, i was a little iffy about it but once my hair dried, i was IN LOVE!!!!!! AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! went and purchased my own bottle right after that lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm doing pretty well i guess....lots of braid outs lately.

Not doing another length check til either next month or March


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool updates ladies. I am glad that everyone's hair is fairing well. 

LadyPaniolo- I think you have already reached WL. You look like you are grazing HL. I think I told you this on another thread but it is worth saying again, your hair is GORGEOUS . Very thick and healthy looking. 

I am doing well too. I am so close to WL. I conditioned my hair today and did a length check in the shower, A good portion of my hair is only 1.5 inches away from my natural waist  (my hair grows in a slight V and I have some long layers). 

I have been wearing buns all year. I had gotten really board with them but I have recently gotten my second wind. I've been spicing them up a bit using braids. I never really did PS before, I wore my hair down most of the time. But now I don't feel right if my hair is out. Even when I am in the house I keep my hair up and my ends tucked away. When my hair is down I feel like every second that my ends are exposed damage is being done. Like the air is somehow damaging my ends. It is ridiculous and a bit extreme but that is how my mind works . The good thing is that I have no desire to straighten my hair. Let's just hope this feeling lasts through the winter.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Cool updates ladies. I am glad that everyone's hair is fairing well.
> 
> LadyPaniolo- I think you have already reached WL. You look like you are grazing HL. I think I told you this on another thread but it is worth saying again, your hair is GORGEOUS . Very thick and healthy looking.
> 
> ...



I think the same way!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol i think the same way too...  like i air dry at home with my hair down (cause if in a pony or bun it will never dry) so i try to do very little while my hair is drying because i think "my hair is DOWN and WET!!!!"  so i like picture my hair breaking off with every movement like an old dry brown leaf lmao... so we're crazy, that's ok right?

and i no desire to straighten my hair either.  i plan on doing it for valentines weekend. well actually week, but still.  and i dont even want to do that.  but i am anxious to see where my length is at.  like i check when i wash my hair, but since my hair stretches i really dont know what i'm working with


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, I feel better now, I may be crazy but at least I am in good company . And hay everyone is a little crazy...right . 

y'all, just think, one day we are going to reach our ultimate hair goals and won't have to be so ridiculous about retaining growth. Oh happy day, one happy day ... I wonder what I will obsess over then ?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Ok, I feel better now, I may be crazy but at least I am in good company . And hay everyone is a little crazy...right .
> 
> y'all, just thing, one day we are going to reach our ultimate hair goals and won't have to be so ridiculous about retaining growth. Oh happy day, one happy day ... *I wonder what I will obsess over then *?



Eyeshadows....i'm obsessed over makeup right now!! Lol!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 26, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> *Eyeshadows*....i'm obsessed over makeup right now!! Lol!!!



Look out MAC counter here we come


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

Exactly

We'll be all up in MAC accidentally slapping the makeup artists in the face with our Waist Length hair talkin bout "how you think this'll look on me?"

LOL!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 26, 2010)

^^^ LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm so gonna make that dream come true!^^ And i'm almost there!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 26, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> *Cool updates ladies*. I am glad that everyone's hair is fairing well.
> 
> I have been wearing buns all year. I had gotten really board with them but I have recently gotten my second wind. I've been spicing them up a bit using braids. I never really did PS before, I wore my hair down most of the time. But *now I don't feel right if my hair is out.* Even when I am in the house I keep my hair up and my ends tucked away. When my hair is down I feel like every second that my ends are exposed damage is being done. Like the air is somehow damaging my ends. It is ridiculous and a bit extreme but that is how my mind works . The good thing is that I have no desire to straighten my hair. Let's just hope this feeling lasts through the winter.





Same here.  
My hair is doing well.  I am also in the rollersetting challenge so I've been rollersetting every 5-7 days.  I'm 5 weeks post and plan to relax the first week of March.  I'll do a length check then.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 26, 2010)

i love make up... nuff said


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 26, 2010)

I AM HONESTLY OBSESSED...

with becoming waist length and I know its only January but I am having serious doubt...Thank God I have you ladies to keep me in check.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 26, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I AM HONESTLY OBSESSED...
> 
> with becoming waist length and I know its only January but I am having serious doubt...Thank God I have you ladies to keep me in check.



You can do it! You can do it! We know you can :woohoo:


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 26, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I AM HONESTLY OBSESSED...
> 
> with becoming waist length and I know its only January but I am having serious doubt...Thank God I have you ladies to keep me in check.


 
From you signature pic, with the braid, it looks like you are so close that you could sneeze and be there.  Just keep checking in.  We're all in the same boat.  You can do it.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just passing through...glad to see everyone is enjoying their hair


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 27, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I AM HONESTLY OBSESSED...
> 
> with becoming waist length and I know its only January but I am having serious doubt...Thank God I have you ladies to keep me in check.


 
Princess, 
We are >>>here<<<<!  I am obsessed. I'm trying to remember that the last time I made it to waistlength, *I did nothing special and didn't watch the clock*. I wish I'd have done it with healthy hair practices so I didn't have a setback.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 27, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Cool updates ladies. I am glad that everyone's hair is fairing well.
> 
> *LadyPaniolo- I think you have already reached WL. You look like you are grazing HL. I think I told you this on another thread but it is worth saying again, your hair is GORGEOUS . Very thick and healthy looking.  *Awww! :blush3: Shucks,  The longest layer of my hair is almost there @ WL, but the majority of my hair isn't quite there. I have confidence that I CAN do this  I'm so pregnant that it's hard to see my waist in the pic, lol. My pants are at my waist, so you can see my hair is not quite waist yet. My hips are right up under my waist though, so I should hit the one and then the other right away.
> 
> ...


 I feel the exact same way, because I KNOW it to be true! When my hair was down last week, I could FEEL my ends get caught on my clothes and snap off, a couple of times each day! Imagine if I kept that up on a daily basis? I'd be back to APL in a week! Those ends were mostly the scraggly ones that I had to S&D and cut off the damage. That's why they were catching on stuff, they were split. But now that they are snipped and clipped, I hope the snapping off stops. 



Optimus_Prime said:


> Same here.
> My hair is doing well.  I am also in the rollersetting challenge so I've been rollersetting every 5-7 days.  I'm 5 weeks post and plan to relax the first week of March.  I'll do a length check then.



I admire your ability to rollerset... I just cannot do it.  I'm too feeble 
 and uncoordinated. It would be so wonderful if I could rollerset but I just can't get it.  I would go to the Dominicans to have them do it, but they are too rough and put too much heat on hair for my taste.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 27, 2010)

GoldenBreeze said:


> From you signature pic, with the braid, it *looks like you are so close that you could sneeze and be there*.  Just keep checking in.  We're all in the same boat.  You can do it.




*Love IT*!!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 28, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> *Love IT*!!!


 
LOL, well it's true!


----------



## theprototype (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in!

I attempted to texlax my hair for the first time today. The back half of my hair really didn't process.. not sure what I'm going to do about that. But anyway, that's another story!  I flat ironed, and decided to take a pic. 







I won't be doing another length check until April (hopefully).


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 30, 2010)

theprototype said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I attempted to texlax my hair for the first time today. The back half of my hair really didn't process.. not sure what I'm going to do about that. But anyway, that's another story!  I flat ironed, and decided to take a pic.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks great! I think  you'll be pleasantly surprised in April.

I've gotten mini-obsessed over here. I'm trying not to length check till May.


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 30, 2010)

theprototype said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I attempted to texlax my hair for the first time today. The back half of my hair really didn't process.. not sure what I'm going to do about that. But anyway, that's another story!  I flat ironed, and decided to take a pic.
> 
> ...



Lovely! You are grazing WL already and it is still January; way to go . I cannot wait to see your April pics. Are you also in the HL challenge as well or is WL the longest you want to grow it?


----------



## testimony777 (Jan 30, 2010)

hillytmj said:


> I've gotten mini-obsessed over here. I'm trying not to length check till May.



I feel you on the obsession. I find myself doing mini length checks every time my hair is under the shower (twice a week) . I need to stop. I want to get through the entire month of February without checking for length. That way I will be pleasantly surprised when I do my March check in. We will see how long this lasts .


----------



## theprototype (Jan 30, 2010)

hillytmj said:


> Your hair looks great! I think  you'll be pleasantly surprised in April.
> 
> I've gotten mini-obsessed over here. I'm trying not to length check till May.



May? Wow! I hope you make it. 

Do you have a Fotki?


----------



## theprototype (Jan 30, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Lovely! You are grazing WL already and it is still January; way to go . I cannot wait to see your April pics. Are you also in the HL challenge as well or is WL the longest you want to grow it?



Thanks  

Never considered entering the HL challenge. Focusing on getting to full WL for now. Eventually that'll be my goal though. I prefer not to wear my hair bone straight, so I need to get it as long as possible so that my curlier styles still appear long (ie. MBL).


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^ Girl you are doing the dayum thing!!! Your hair is so long and thick, I  it! You will definately be at waist before you know it!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 30, 2010)

i'm gonna reach for the stars and join this challenge. I am currently APL reaching for waistlength on December 31, 2010 @ 11:59:59PM. lol. I mostly bun. occasionally I clip it up, straighten, or do a braidout or something. but bunning 95% of the time. 

most recent pic is from the beginning of the month. 






i also take vitamins, eat healthy, and workout when I get a chance. 

thats it i guess..

still transitioning. I have about 1 1/2 inches to cut off still.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 31, 2010)

oooh... came back to porn! yay!  

9 days then i'll do a length check.  then i'll try and hold off til apr or may. buy then i want to be wl. i want to fully claim it then too, no grazing or anything lol


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 1, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> i'm gonna reach for the stars and join this challenge. I am currently APL reaching for waistlength on December 31, 2010 @ 11:59:59PM. lol. I mostly bun. occasionally I clip it up, straighten, or do a braidout or something. but bunning 95% of the time.
> 
> most recent pic is from the beginning of the month.
> 
> ...



 to the challenge!!!! It looks like you have some beautiful thick hair. I can't wait to see it when you reach your goal !


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well ladies I did a S&D followed by a light dusting this evening and I am so pleased with my hair. My hair felt like satin from root to tip, my ends were not bad at all (very few splits and only five pixie knots) and I have gotten a tad bit over a half an inch of new growth this month. 

I really think that bunning has made the difference. It is the only thing that has changed in my routine and I am kicking myself for not doing it sooner . Oh well; I guess better late than never. 

Have any of you added something to your routine (that you had previously slept on) that made all the difference in your hair?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont think i've tried anything new (that i can think of) but i've always said bunning and milk is my secrete to fast growth and retention lol


----------



## elise805 (Feb 1, 2010)

*


testimony777 said:



			Have any of you added something to your routine (that you had previously slept on) that made all the difference in your hair?
		
Click to expand...

*


Well I have been using natural oils like coconut, evoo, and avacado and they have really helped with softening up my hair. It's smooth and soft now as opposed to rough and dry. And I also have just started using shea butter ( 2nd day today) and I think I'll really be liking this too


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i dont think i've tried anything new (that i can think of) but i've always said bunning and milk is my secrete to fast growth and retention lol



I am a believer, bunning is the truth . 

Do you drink a lot of milk or do you use it topically in your hair (like as a rinse)?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 1, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> I am a believer, bunning is the truth .
> 
> Do you drink a lot of milk or do you use it topically in your hair (like as a rinse)?



i drink it... a lot lol

by my self i go through a gallon in 2-3 days.  when my lil brother lives with me we go through a gallon a day every day!!!  lol

i know a lot of people cant drink milk cause it messes with their tummy.  but i've always been a milk drinker.  

i never thought anything about it but then i learned that milk has biotin in it so i thought maybe that had something to do with it cause a lot of people always comment on how fast my hair grows. and that seems to be the only obvious difference that i do that a lot of people arent doing...  so i say its my secret weapon.  dont really know how true it is though lol

i'm drinking milk as i type lol


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish I could stomach milk. Someone I hate with a passion was always in my grill drinking milk straight from the jug, backwashing all in it and walking around with a milk mustache....    So even the thought of drinking milk makes me want to puke. 

I have heard it's good used topically on your hair, though, the lactic acid loosens curls I think I've heard said. 

Right now I'm sitting with my henna on my head and I will be putting more indigo on in just a little while. My previous indigo treatment didn't penetrate 100%, I missed a few greys and I have some reddish brown clumps that didn't get indigo on them. 

After I indigo I will DC and then apply my new secret weapon! Avocado butter. I ordered it from Camden Gray, since FlowerHair swears by it.     The first time I used it I could tell it was something special.  I first applied aloe vera gel/juice, and then the avocado butter. OMG. My braidout was so soft and shiny!  

In short, Avocado butter=


----------



## lolascurls (Feb 1, 2010)

Loving this thread!
I'm currently in Crochet braids to stop myself length checking every week -lol!
May leave this in for 4-6 weeks. Still taking my supplements and I have a smoothie with whey protein added most days. 
Check out my results of self-installing crochet braids: 
Crochet braid tutorial


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 1, 2010)

I know milk is really good for you but I just can't do it . It doesn't bother my tummy or anything I just never got into the taste of it. Now my daughter, I am convinced that she is going to turn into a little calf one of these days. She LOVES milk. I am hopping that will stick with her. 

lolasmane- Your crochet braids look really good! What a great way to fight hand in hair disease (also know as lengthcheckitis ).


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 2, 2010)

growing up broke my mom would yell at me and my brother all the time for drinking all the milk so fast lol she would yell "yall drinking all this damn milk like some newborns!!!' lol 

Now i dont know about regular milk relaxing your curl pattern but i know coconut milk does.  a lot of ricans do like a dc type thing with coconut milk to relax their curl pattern.  in fact when i was younger i would cry every time my grandmother would try to do it.  i cant remember why i was scared of coconut milk (i'm sure some craziness my cousins told me as usual).  but she would chase me around the house and i would scream and hide, then she'd catch me and put me in the sink and pour that stuff all over my hair and body and i would have a fit.  then after she would give me a bath (in the sink again lol i was little) and then i'd sit at the kitchen table with hot chocolate milk and watched her clean til my mom came home...  aaaah, memories lmao


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 2, 2010)

the visual of you getting chased down for a coconut milk texlax is hilarious! I remember when my older brother would tell me stuff and I'd believe him  Like that tomatoes were filled with congealed red spiders for instance. If only one kid refused to eat something, my mom would still cook it. But if BOTH of us refused to eat something, she wouldn't make it. Hence his motivation to scare me spitless about all kinds of normal foods like onions and tomatoes. 

We have some coconut milk in the pantry, we use it for making indonesian dishes. :scratchch I may have to try this coconut milk thing. Should I sit under the heating cap?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 2, 2010)

i dont know about sitting under heat.  i know its something you have to do it regularly and keep doing cause it wears off. but grandma never put me under heat or in a cap... just would leave me in the sink crying lol so i dunno. once i was big enough to take a bath in the tub i just played with toys lol.  so yeah, i have no clue now lol


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> growing up broke my mom would yell at me and my brother all the time for drinking all the milk so fast lol she would yell "*yall drinking all this damn milk like some newborns!*!!' lol



That is hilarious


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 2, 2010)

My brother was like that with mustard, it was so gross til this day i have never tried mustard

Ok let me get my short haired butt outta this thread


LadyPaniolo said:


> *I wish I could stomach milk. Someone I hate with a passion was always in my grill drinking milk straight from the jug, backwashing all in it and walking around with a milk mustache....*    So even the thought of drinking milk makes me want to puke.
> 
> I have heard it's good used topically on your hair, though, the lactic acid loosens curls I think I've heard said.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in! I've been keeping my hair in cornrows for the past 2 weeks.  I redid them individually last night after using Giovanni TTT shampoo and protein infusion deep conditioner.  I also used giovanni deeper moisture.  I cowash with my conrnrows in.  I'm about 10weeks post, but i have some good new growth!


----------



## Ediese (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I'm going to take out my sew-in next month, and then decide what I want to do with my hair then. I'm kinda sick and tired of this bang. I'm not sure if I want to do one last install from April - August. I'm thinking that I should be WL by July or August. When I checked in December, I needed 4". We'll see. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 4, 2010)

Been in my install for nearly 9wks nows. Trying to keep it another 3wks. And then its coming out. I will do a length check at that time. Im toooo excited to see where I stand in this race to waist.


----------



## SVT (Feb 11, 2010)

Lawdie, I ain't took nary a pic. erplexed

I promise to post starting pics very soon.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 11, 2010)

so i did a length check and i'm quite dissappointed.  i thought i'd be closer to wl that where i'm at.  now i havent compared the pix to my last length check so maybe i did more than what i thought.  but looking a my length now, i was not happy   so i put the pix up as soon as i upload that baby.  i only took 1 cause i was so butt hurt about it lmao


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i did a length check and i'm quite dissappointed. i thought i'd be closer to wl that where i'm at. now i havent compared the pix to my last length check so maybe i did more than what i thought. but looking a my length now, i was not happy  so i put the pix up as soon as i upload that baby. i only took 1 cause i was so butt hurt about it lmao


 
HUGS!

That's how I felt the last time I checked. I'm determined to wait a while this time.


----------



## rabs77 (Feb 12, 2010)

I should be waist length by summer as long as I stay away from the scissors.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

here's the pic.  and i did compare it to my last length check.  i've been stuck here since dec.  i dont know why. my ends look great. my shedding is normal. i dont see breakage (or at least enough to think thats what it is).  so i dont know.  maybe my hair is taking a nap.







i will say i think it might be thicker.  maybe that's what's going on instead.  but i honestly thought i was closer.  i really did


----------



## winnettag (Feb 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's the pic. and i did compare it to my last length check. i've been stuck here since dec. i dont know why. my ends look great. my shedding is normal. i dont see breakage (or at least enough to think thats what it is). so i dont know. maybe my hair is taking a nap.
> 
> i will say i think it might be thicker. maybe that's what's going on instead. but i honestly thought i was closer. i really did


 
Well it's still gorgeous and you have plenty of time for it to wake up from nap time.  And now when you do reach WL it'll be even thicker. 


On the other hand, my hair seems to have been napping since September , so I'm going to put in some extension braids for a while....that usually does the trick.


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's the pic.  and i did compare it to my last length check.  i've been stuck here since dec.  i dont know why. my ends look great. my shedding is normal. i dont see breakage (or at least enough to think thats what it is).  so i dont know.  maybe my hair is taking a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be discouraged Mz.MoMo . We have an entire year to reach our goal. I bet you will be WL by the summer . I have heard that lots of people have slower growth in the winter time and spurts in the summer. 

Your hair looks great! Your ends look very healthy and it does look a bit thicker than your starting pic. So take heart, it is only February, technically we have only been at this for one full month .

ETA: I just went back and looked at your starting pic again and I actually think it looks longer. It is hard to tell for sure because I have to flip back and forth from page to page but I think if you look at them side by side you will see some length progress!


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 12, 2010)

rabs77 said:


> I should be waist length by summer as long as I stay away from the scissors.



I just had to tell you, I adore your hair in your siggie .


----------



## MsCounsel (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies checking in a lil late but here I am: 

I am now almost 24 weeks post (I'VE never gone this long before).  A month ago, I cut 2-3 inches of my hair off. My ends looked awful.  When I stretch to check length, it doesn't look like I cut my hair.  It's still touching waist.  My middle section is continuing to grow in nicely so I definitely feel better about my hair.  

I'm going to switch to braidouts full time until end/March.  My hair is reverting a little too quickly so if its going to be wavy, I will help it along. 

My accurate check point will be no more cuts and end of March relaxer.  Continued success ladies.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Don't be discouraged Mz.MoMo . We have an entire year to reach our goal. I bet you will be WL by the summer . I have heard that lots of people have slower growth in the winter time and spurts in the summer.
> 
> Your hair looks great! Your ends look very healthy and it does look a bit thicker than your starting pic. So take heart, it is only February, technically we have only been at this for one full month .
> 
> ETA: I just went back and looked at your starting pic again and I actually think it looks longer. It is hard to tell for sure because I have to flip back and forth from page to page but I think if you look at them side by side you will see some length progress!


 
i think you're right.  i'm gonna put them up next to each other now (or at least closer lol)

12/04/09





02/11/10


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

oh no!!! i've gained weight!!! lmao guess i better lay off the food a bit lol

well looking at it this way.  i can for sure say it looks thicker.  but i'm wondering if that is because of the color change.  you cant really tell but in the 1st pic my ends are dark brown and now its all black....

but length wise, they both seem to be around the same back roll lol just more even you know...


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh no!!! i've gained weight!!! lmao guess i better lay off the food a bit lol
> 
> well looking at it this way.  i can for sure say it looks thicker.  but i'm wondering if that is because of the color change.  you cant really tell but in the 1st pic my ends are dark brown and now its all black....
> 
> but length wise, they both seem to be around the same back roll lol just more even you know...



I think it definitely grew! In the first pic it looks a bit uneven and the longest side hangs roughly .5-1 inch from where it ALL hangs now. I think you are right on track to reaching your goal of HL by December !


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah, it for sure was uneven cause it was cut uneven lmao  i refuse to even it out though til '011 and since i barely ever wear it down i said screw it.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mz.MoMo:  Your hair has grown & it does look thicker.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a relaxer this week and although my hair was full BSL (below bra strap), i got a major trim and now its BSB (~1in above BSL). I was growing out my layers and needed to even them out; the back ones are pretty much fully grown out, but i still have face framing layers which will take a while. I am happy with the health of my hair, even tho i lost a good 1.5 inches. I won't be trimming for the rest of the year, so hopefully I will have MBL by august and WL by the end of the year. This trim really set me back, but my hair is filling out nicely and health comes first! :-D i'm excited to see my progress as the year goes on!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 13, 2010)

waiting on my avocado butter. it should be here today


----------



## SVT (Feb 14, 2010)

Just finished a CW with Aubrey GPB and a scalp treatment with aloe vera juice. Will flat iron later....and take starting pics.


----------



## hillytmj (Feb 15, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think you're right. i'm gonna put them up next to each other now (or at least closer lol)
> 
> 12/04/09
> 
> ...


 
You've had a great growth spurt! I agree that you'll be WL by summer.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 15, 2010)

avocado butter has stolen my heart. my new reggie after cowashing or washing

- apply pantene leave in cream (might be trying so garnier soon..stay tuned!)
- apply care free curl curl activator gel
- apply avocado butter

- i apply these to each of 4 sections separately, then i braid my hair into 2 pocahontas braids and tie a scarf over the front. then before i go to sleep i put on my satin bonnet and..wala! fabulous curls in the morning..that i unfortunatel (to get that length!) throw in a bun or some kind of updo


----------



## laCriolla (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll join

I have to measure and get back to you


----------



## My Friend (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> waiting on my avocado butter. it should be here today


 

Hello, 

Where did you order it from? TIA


----------



## mixedbahamian88 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi everyone I'm almost 5 inches away from waist length. To reach my goal I will be pill popping, using growth aids, protective styles, deep conditioning .. treatments and drinking 8 cups of water or more a day.


----------



## lolascurls (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't wait to be WL!
Still transitioning! 13 weeks post now! i've stretched for 6 months in the past but now I want the full (thick) package.


----------



## laCriolla (Feb 19, 2010)

okay what's the waist?

so from the longest point of the hair sticking down I have 3" to the top of my pants.






is the waist my pants (they sit below my bellybutton? or is the waist where those fat lines are on my back?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 20, 2010)

your waist is the narrowest part of your torso...  so yes, where the "fat lines" are *whispers- if you wanna see fat lines, look at my back* lmao


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 23, 2010)

Just stopping by to say hello and take notes.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2010)

Lordy, lordy, lordy...All this gorgeous hair...I'm un-officially in the APL challenge, but every now and again, I lurk in here just to give me added umphh!!! Beautiful hair, good for you ladies!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Can you believe it is almost spring? I am really looking forward to those rumored growth spurts that are supposed to come with warmer weather .

How is everyone's hair doing?


----------



## winnettag (Feb 27, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you believe it is almost spring? I am really looking forward to those rumored growth spurts that are supposed to come with warmer weather .
> 
> How is everyone's hair doing?


 
Ugh, my hair isn't going anywhere.  I'm praying for a spring AND summer growth spurt.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope i to get a Spring growth spurt.....my hair is doing great!!! 

I just gave myself a good dusting a few days ago so my aim is to keep the fresh ends as healthy as possible....im due for a touchup on March 12....Can't WAIT!!!...i always get excited around touch up time

I am now ....8 weeks post...so i have 2 more weeks to go :woohoo:

I'm really hoping i reach Waist this Summer....oh yeah...and my 2 yr HHJ anniversary is coming up on March 7th!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 27, 2010)

i believe i'm still on course to reach wl by summer *eeeh*

my ends are doing great which is good for me since i'm in a no trim challenge on BHM.
i'm going to try the whole year to go with out trimming, cutting, s&d, everything.  but, my hairs health comes 1st, so if at any point if my hair appears to be suffering from the challenge, i will gracefully bow out.


----------



## 2themax (Feb 28, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> ****Update*: This challenge is open to anyone at anytime. However, no additional names will be added to the official list. Happy growing ladies!***
> 
> Ok I know I'm late but I'm in, since the challenge is open to anyone at anytime.  Due to a very recent BC I had a major setback, but due to my health regimen, I know I'll make the goal.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 3, 2010)

While I was putting in my Celie braids last night I found that my hair is easily WL now.   

I may be flat ironing for the March 21 length check in the Hip Length challenge thread... if I do, I'll take some pics and post them here too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 3, 2010)

yes, plenty o'pix por favor 

i still got another 2-3months before i can say i'm wl  i'm ready now lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 3, 2010)

How is everybody gonna celebrate when they reach Waist Length??


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 3, 2010)

i keep trying to think of how to celebrate! i come up with an idea and then i forget it lol.  i dunno what i should do though


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know either!

I've been waiting for this moment for 2 years!!! And now i don't know what i'm gonna do!

I think i'm gonna take a trip to this huge BSS in Orlando and get some hair accessories...like really cute banana clips and stuff.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 3, 2010)

that sounds like a plan...  i love hair toys but i cant ever get into using them. i'm just too lazy and try to get every wink of sleep in i can i guess lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> that sounds like a plan...  i love hair toys but i cant ever get into using them. i'm just too lazy and try to get every wink of sleep in i can i guess lol



LOL!!

Well get some you can wear in your sleep


----------



## MsCounsel (Mar 5, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> How is everybody gonna celebrate when they reach Waist Length??


 
I will probably invest in a beautiful hair barette and then prepare for the Hip Length challenge!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 5, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> How is everybody gonna celebrate when they reach Waist Length??



Gosh, I guess I should celebrate  but I don't really know how :scratchch


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 5, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> While I was putting in my Celie braids last night I found that my hair is easily WL now.
> 
> I may be flat ironing for the March 21 length check in the Hip Length challenge thread... if I do, I'll take some pics and post them here too.



CONGRATULATIONS LadyP!!!!!!!!!!!! HL here you come .


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 5, 2010)

I should reach WL by June (if not before) but I will not celebrate until August. My anniversary is in August and I am planning to straighten it and take DH out. I very rarely wear it straight and he always likes it when I do (its a nice change of pace).


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 5, 2010)

I figured out how to celebrate!  I'm going to buy myself one of those carved bone combs to hold up a massive bun. I'm looking at several places online to find one I  they aren't cheap  but it's taken me a long time to get here, so I wanna celebrate!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I figured out how to celebrate!  I'm going to buy myself one of those carved bone combs to hold up a massive bun. I'm looking at several places online to find one I  they aren't cheap  but it's taken me a long time to get here, so I wanna celebrate!



when you decide what one you like you should post a pic so we can see 

or you can post pix of all the ones you're considering lol


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 5, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I figured out how to celebrate!  I'm going to buy myself one of those carved bone combs to hold up a massive bun. I'm looking at several places online to find one I  they aren't cheap  but it's taken me a long time to get here, so I wanna celebrate!


 
That's a great way to celebrate. You can never have enough hair toys.

Have you seen these - they are not expensive:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=41887603http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39924908

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39530646

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=38344689


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 5, 2010)

^^^ OMG those are gorgeous! I really like the one shaped like a fan! And they are priced right too  

ETA: looking through her shop now I want like ALLLllllll of them... seriously. My inner PJ is chomping at the bit!!!  There is gonna be one happy lady in Saigon today


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 5, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^^ OMG those are gorgeous! I really like the one shaped like a fan! And they are priced right too


 
Me too. And yep, you don't feel like you are breaking the bank. If you get one, please post.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok... these are the ones I got. My inner PJ pimpslapped my defenses and ran amok, lol 

LHCF would only let me upload 5 pics


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 5, 2010)

But I also bought.... Don't judge me lol

Oops, double posted the barrette one... I kinda lost track  

DH is gonna be like  How much????


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 5, 2010)

Girl, just tell him how much you $$saved$$ him!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 5, 2010)

^ yeah, right. This man is the cheapest person I have ever met, he won't be trying to hear that. Anyway... he doesn't need to know  I'll be like "This? I've had this hairtoy for years. Don't you remember...." he'll be like  Yeah, sure I remember


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

beautimus!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are some beautiful hairtoys!!! I wish i knew about that Etsy seller....i have hair sticks from Barefoot Maiden and a fork from 60th street...and a few other sellers on Etsy....i LOVE handmade stuff!

Well....i'm off to texlax my hair in a lil bit....fingers crossed....again....


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi ladies! I'm just checking in.  I hope you all are doing well.

-I have been staying away from heat
-I have also been extremely lazy with my hair
-i have officially decided on not trimming at all until sometime in 2011 or never if I'm lucky lol! 

I like the idea of celebrating when we reach WL, i just can't think of anything.  Maybe I'll get bangs..


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 5, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just checking in.  I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> -I have been staying away from heat
> -I have also been extremely lazy with my hair
> ...




OOooooooOOOoo...that sounds nice!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just checking in.  I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> -I have been staying away from heat
> -I have also been extremely lazy with my hair
> ...



YEAH!!!! i'm not cutting in '010 either!!!!

NO TRIM IN '010!!!!


----------



## lolascurls (Mar 5, 2010)

^^^I guess that makes three of us not trimming in 2010!
I've been ok!
Still not MBL yet but I'm transitioning now so will have to wait for stretched hair pics.
I put in another set of crochet braids this morning 'cause I had a serious case of hand-in-hair syndrome with my hair down and out! I was twisting, undoing, then braiding and undoing every day! 

- Now in protective style and I plan to spritz my hair at least nightly. Also diluted some of my HE LTR leave-in with water and will be using that on my edges before bed!  Pics below!

-  I have stayed away from heat so far. 
- Next paln is to concoct some body and hair lotions using my grapeseed oil, Sweeta almond oil, beeswax and (when I get it) Aloe vera juice/ distilled water.  Can't wait. Essential oils and maybe some shea butter added for the hair lotions!

WL where art thou?


----------



## hillytmj (Mar 6, 2010)

I think my ends are finally in the WL zone, but I think I need a trim. My ends seem a little thin to me, but they look fine in photos. I think I'll go ahead and trim now with the hopes that I'll reach full WL by my 2-year LHCF anniversary in August.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't stand it....I feel like a kid sitting outside her favorite candy store not being able to go in and pitching a royal hissy fit with Mom and all the bypassers.

Wishing you all the best.  Truly 

Mscocoface - standing outside looking into the window with her nose all mashed up against the window.....sighing.

Carry on.............


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 7, 2010)

Just wanted to check in and say hi to everyone. I'm still hoping for waistlength...everyone is saying how looooong my hair is, but I don't see it. When I REALLY reach wsl I will be satisfied. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay...so i added a pic of my recent touch up i did on Friday....i think i've gotten a teeeeeeeny bit closer to Waistlength......but i'm pretty sure i can get there this summer.

DO NOT go by my elbows....i have severely long arms!!

Tell me what you think

http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/midnight-madness-3.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 7, 2010)

WOOH!!! your hair looks great chica!!!!


----------



## Ediese (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm still in my sew-in. I'm planning to take it out next month. This has been the longest 16 weeks of my life! I'm still hoping for 2". I'll be MBL if I get it. Then, all I'll need is 2 more to WL. That should happen by summer.

I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 8, 2010)

just watching you guys and hoping and wishing.. congrats!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 10, 2010)

So i updated my siggy and put my Pikistrip in it...that way i won't have to keep linking to my Fotki.

I am soooooo close ladies!!! I'm gonna be babying my hair more until i get there.


----------



## hillytmj (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and got a trim because my ends were starting to get thin. I don't think I've had a real trim since Oct. 09, which is probably the longest I've ever gone without one. I went to TGF Haircutters and supervised the lady while she trimmed 1 inch. I'm happy because my ends are full again, not stringy or tangled like they were before.

I'm still pressing for full WL in 2010, preferably by my 2-year LHCF anniversay in August. I am refusing to get discouraged!!!! This is the closest that I've  ever been to having WL in my life. My thought is if my ends were able to enter the Waistlength zone before (as shown in the pre-trim photo), it can do it again with full ends. My strategy is to PS 24/7 and continue trimming as needed. I am so determined to get to full WL, and I want strong healthy ends like many of the success stories on this forum.

*Photos*

Pre-trim - You reallly can't see the ends because I had a lot of serum in them. 



After the trim - Since I plan to PS for the next several months, I asked the haircutting lady *not *to try to even it up and make me lose length for the sake of neatness. I've think we've all fallen into the BC trap when a stylist tries to "even you up."



Side view (this shows how much thicker my ends look)



Hoping, praying, wishing and PSing to WL in 2010!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's my march update.  both pix were taken today.  sorry about the fuzziness of one of the pix, my camera phone is a douche lol











i think i'm like an inch away from wl?  possibly?  maybe? who knows lol but i'm getting closer!  it looks like i'm still on track for wl in may...  probably end of may lol


----------



## exubah (Mar 19, 2010)

I just love coming into this thread and seeing the wonderful progress you ladies are making!!!!  I'm not brave enjoy to join....maybe next year.  Until then I will get my thrills from watching you all.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 19, 2010)

You are soooooooo FREAKIN' CLOSE! I'm jelly, . CONGRATS 




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's my march update.  both pix were taken today.  sorry about the fuzziness of one of the pix, my camera phone is a douche lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2010)

mzmomo go you!!!!
you're right there!

I'm hoping to make it to WL by years end.  I'm bunning for a while and we'll see how retention goes.  I feel like I'm almost MBL, but I'm not straightening for a comparison pic until april/may.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 19, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's my march update.  both pix were taken today.  sorry about the fuzziness of one of the pix, my camera phone is a douche lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...








AWESOME PROGRESS GIRL!!! :woohoo:


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 19, 2010)

All I know is that I better be WSL soon or somebody's getting hurt LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> All I know is that I better be WSL soon or somebody's getting hurt LOL



I know right?  That's all i'm sayin!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 20, 2010)

I just flat ironed my hair for the first time in about 6 years and the relaxed ends are extremely super duper thin, but since I NEVER wear my hair straight, I'm keeping them for a while 
If I cut, I'd be about APL.   
Anywho, here are some update pics.  I'm hoping for a growth spurt this year so I won't feel so bad whenever I decide to start cutting off the ends.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think i'm like an inch away from wl? possibly? maybe? who knows lol but i'm getting closer! it looks like i'm still on track for wl in may... probably end of may lol


 
Almost there!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## SVT (Mar 20, 2010)

My right side is longer than my left side. I think I'm still mostly at MB/BS straightened. erplexed


----------



## Aviah (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sigh* though all of the progress in this thread is getting me excited...
And though I just finished lacing my scalp with MN...
I'm still that annoying inch away from BSB... 
Its almost April, and I'm not sure I'll make it this year- if I have to wait until June for BSB, then I won't make mid back till September (if that). Then WL will mot be here till abot March next year! Anyway I'll keep PSing (I fell off for a while and over manipulated causing the most breakage I've had in a while...) MNing (if I have money) and show the length check for BSB!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 20, 2010)

I had my hair straightened yesterday and decided to do a quick length check. I have no idea what I am  as my hair stops below my bra but I know I am not full mbl. My sides do not grow as fast as the back and the middle. I have been losing weight and exercising like a fiend so maybe it is contributing to my growth, dunno.

 So here is my length check as of March 2010. My friend took this pic of me in the diner and the other one was taken in my house while in my pjs wearing a ponytail. Be nice...


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 20, 2010)

You ladies have made great progress!!! MzMoMo and SmilingElephant you two are definitely on track to reach waist length by the summer if not sooner . 

Here are my March updates. I have made a lot of progress. My ends look thinner than they are in the pics because I am tugging them for dear life , but they are actually looking really healthy and are remarkably even considering my last real trim was about a year ago. 

The first two pics show how much further away from my bra strap my hair is. In my December starting pic my hair came right to the bottom of the strap.  The second two show the distance to waist; I am about an inch away .

ETA: the last pic is my original starting pic (just for comparison)


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 20, 2010)

Testimony!!!!!!! Great progress. My hair stops right about where yours does...what length is that considered?

Your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 20, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> You ladies have made great progress!!! MzMoMo and SmilingElephant you two are definitely on track to reach waist length by the summer if not sooner .
> 
> Here are my March updates. I have made a lot of progress. My ends look thinner than they are in the pics because I am tugging them for dear life , but they are actually looking really healthy and are remarkably even considering my last real trim was about a year ago.
> 
> The first two pics show how much further away from my bra strap my hair is. In my December starting pic my hair came right to the bottom of the strap. The second two show the distance to waist; I am about an inch away .


 
Yes. You can really tell in that last pic.


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 20, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Testimony!!!!!!! Great progress. My hair stops right about where yours does...what length is that considered?
> 
> Your hair looks fantastic!



Thank you! 

Girl I have no idea what to call it. I think it is safe to call it MBL but I get really unclear about what is what between BSL and WL. Your hair looks lovely by the way .


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 20, 2010)

winnettag said:


> I just flat ironed my hair for the first time in about 6 years and the relaxed ends are extremely super duper thin, but since I NEVER wear my hair straight, I'm keeping them for a while
> If I cut, I'd be about APL.
> Anywho, here are some update pics.  I'm hoping for a growth spurt this year so I won't feel so bad whenever I decide to start cutting off the ends.



You definitely already have some ends touching WL. The ends may be thin but they don't look unhealthy. I would hold on to them as long as I could so the rest can catch up .


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 20, 2010)

Small update.  I think I'll reach sometime in the Summer.  That was my original timetable.  August will also mark 2 years on lhcf for me.

please excuse that my hair is always swished to one side, I take these pics by myself using the 2 sec delay on my camera and I have to turn around fast.


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^ Great progress Optimus_Prime


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 20, 2010)

oooh everyone is getting so close!!!

i'm seeing great progress here.  keep it up ladies!  yall keeps me motivated!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 20, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> ^^^ Great progress Optimus_Prime



Thanks a million!
 You're doing fabulously!  I noticed that you don't straighten to do length checks.  I bet you're even closer than you realize.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the dose of inspiration ladies. You are all doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 20, 2010)

So I had to go get my hair cut.  And I wasn't as clear as I needed to be about how much was cut off, so basically now I'm back to bsl, and she cut me in a u shape.  But I must admit that I like how it looks.  It's fuller and healthier.  But gosh she cut off a lot.  Anyways, here are my two progress photos, one is last month I think.  I would say I was grazing wsl, the second is today, bsl.  Hopefully I can get my hair back to where it was, albeit thicker and more even by the end of the year.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Dee Raven! 
It looks like you were WL in the unstraightened pic, but even w/ the trim, you're only a few inches away.  You'll definitely make it this year, probably before Summer's out.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> So I had to go get my hair cut.  And I wasn't as clear as I needed to be about how much was cut off, so basically now I'm back to bsl, and she cut me in a u shape.  But I must admit that I like how it looks.  It's fuller and healthier.  But gosh she cut off a lot.  Anyways, here are my two progress photos, one is last month I think.  I would say I was grazing wsl, the second is today, bsl.  Hopefully I can get my hair back to where it was, albeit thicker and more even by the end of the year.



Wow your hair is gorgeous! You were WL before. When I made wl the first time I got mine trimmed to bsl. But it grew back quickly. Your after shot is really pretty though.


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> So I had to go get my hair cut.  And I wasn't as clear as I needed to be about how much was cut off, so basically now I'm back to bsl, and she cut me in a u shape.  But I must admit that I like how it looks.  It's fuller and healthier.  But gosh she cut off a lot.  Anyways, here are my two progress photos, one is last month I think.  I would say I was grazing wsl, the second is today, bsl.  Hopefully I can get my hair back to where it was, albeit thicker and more even by the end of the year.



You were definitely WL before but your hair is still GORGEOUS! It will be back in no time and will probably be even more gorgeous .


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2010)

WOW Great progress ladies!! I'm drooling over here!!!!


Here's my hair as of this morning and my old pic from december 09:









I only had one trim in this time. 
It looks like I only have about 1 inch of retention  
My progress is not what I wanted it to be, but slowly/surely i'm going to make my way to WL this year!!


----------



## exubah (Mar 21, 2010)

Whimsy you may have more than one inch retention if you are going by those pics cus one is stretched and the other isn't..........either way your hair is beautiful and getting closer to WL!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2010)

exubah said:


> Whimsy you may have more than one inch retention if you are going by those pics cus one is stretched and the other isn't..........either way your hair is beautiful and getting closer to WL!!!



Yeah I'm guesstimating based on where my hair falls in relation to where the smallest part of my waist is.  I hope it's more than one inch but it doesnt seem so.  Next time I straighten I'll take a new pic and see.  THANKS exubah!

We're all getting so close to WL!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 21, 2010)

I am really loving everyone's progress!!  And it's only the beginning of the year!  

Well, I will be posting an update when I straighten my hair in April.  I'm excited to see if I have gained any length since my trim in Jan.  I have major shrinkage so pulling down and stretching my hair tells me very little.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 26, 2010)

I forgot that i can use this thread to post pics....

I have a migrane right now...bear with me ya'll 
http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/midnight-madness-5.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 26, 2010)

eeww, i had a migraine today too  i popped some excedrine, ate some food, then took a nice 2 hour nap lol still not 100% but i'm not as bad as i was.

your hair is looking great and if i were you i'd probably be claiming grazing right about now lol


----------



## beanius (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi ladies, fantastic hair on this thread! Well done to everyone that has posted pictures and congratulations on all the growth that I can see! 

I thought that I should come in with an update too - I will apologise now for my picture taking skills - I'm totally rubbish at it, I'm not even sure that both of these can be comparable.  And it might be an idea to press my hair for length checks, but I really hate doing that as it takes too much time.

Anyway, I think there has been some growth... not much though :-( 

A little dusting turned into a small trim about a month ago and if I am honest, I haven't really put enough effort in. Just started a new job and have been leaving my hair out through winter.  However, I am totally encouraged by this thread and will try to step up my game in the next three months. Maybe try bunning? Looks like it's working well for you Testimony.  Dunno about how it will look on me though.  My head is a little on the LARGE side.

I hope you are all well x

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/33888453][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/33/888/453/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 27, 2010)

^^^
looks like you're WL!!!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 27, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> ^^^
> looks like you're WL!!!


 
Definitely! 
Congrats beanius!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2010)

.........okay

But congrats Beanius...your hair is adorable!!!


----------



## Blessedmocha (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for allowing us to join at anytime.. I would also like to join and become accountable to a challange. 
I have been lurking a while, but just became a fully paid member.

Im currently BSL and my main goal is to be a full MBL by June and WL by december. Im also transitioning and will be trimming ends as i go.. I plan to reach my goals by

1 x shampoo per week
1 x cowash per week
2 x DC per week
Leave in/Sealing with nexxus humectin and mango butter
daily bunning and phony ponies.
Juicing daily with jheri juice for moisture.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I forgot that i can use this thread to post pics....
> 
> I have a migrane right now...bear with me ya'll
> http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/midnight-madness-5.html


 
You're grazing WL now! In your fotki, did you mean 2-3 more inches until FWL?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2010)

winnettag said:


> You're grazing WL now! In your fotki, did you mean 2-3 more inches until FWL?



Yeah. I'm giving myself til June...NO trims!


----------



## beanius (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats ladies, but to be fair, I do have a lot of layers - so I'll lay off claiming grazing WL for another inch or so.  Will let the front catch up a bit.

Whimsy, your hair colour is amazing... do you use a colour rinse on your hair?


----------



## Ediese (Mar 28, 2010)

Took my weave out after 14 weeks, and I'm MBL. I'm about 2.5-3 inches from WL. That's so exciting!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 28, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Took my weave out after 14 weeks, and I'm MBL. I'm about 2.5-3 inches from WL. That's so exciting!


 
Where da pitchas?


----------



## Ediese (Mar 28, 2010)

winnettag said:


> Where da pitchas?


 
 I'll upload them tomorrow. I'm feeling kinda lazy. I lost about three handfuls of hair, but for being braided up for 14 weeks I'm hoping it's normal.

I have this pic though. Took me about 4 hours to detangle.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 28, 2010)

Ediese said:


> I'll upload them tomorrow. I'm feeling kinda lazy. I lost about three handfuls of hair, but for being braided up for 14 weeks I'm hoping it's normal.
> 
> I have this pic though. Took me about 4 hours to detangle.


 
That pic is with all the weave hair removed?!  Look at all that hair!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 28, 2010)

winnettag said:


> That pic is with all the weave hair removed?!  Look at all that hair!



took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ediese said:


> I'll upload them tomorrow. I'm feeling kinda lazy. I lost about three handfuls of hair, but for being braided up for 14 weeks I'm hoping it's normal.
> 
> I have this pic though. Took me about 4 hours to detangle.
> 
> http://imagefra.me/


 

You have a TON of hair!!!!!!

I removed my weave this weekend and my entire head of hair is about 1/4 of yours!!!!! 

UGH!!!!! to fine hair/low density!!!!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see your updates Ediese!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 29, 2010)

Had no change in length for the last six months  but i still have hope...maybe i can be WSL by September...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 29, 2010)

Yall makin me wanna transition next year...if i do i refuse to BC!!!


----------



## MiWay (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm gonna join, just to see how far I can make it.  I'm transitioning, so this should be interesting.  I'm somewhere between APL and BSL, so I'm guessing I'm about 8 inches from WL.  If I can just graze it, I'll be .  

I'll take a starting pic this week and update my fotki.

My regimen:

co-wash every 2-3 days
wash and DC every 2 weeks (or as needed)
moisturize regularly
daily bunning, except on special occasions
no trimming
scalp massages


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 29, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yall makin me wanna transition next year...if i do i refuse to BC!!!



i didnt bc either.  i transitioned for around 2 yrs before all my relaxed hair was all gone.  I SAY GIVE IT A SHOT!


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 30, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I forgot that i can use this thread to post pics....
> 
> I have a migrane right now...bear with me ya'll
> http://public.fotki.com/LadyBird05/myprogressfrommay20/midnight-madness-5.html



Your hair looks GREAT! I am with Mz.MoMo, If I were you I would be claiming it now. I know all of your hair is there yet and that seems to be a sticking point on the boards but in my book (not that my book matters) you are WL  so...

...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! HL here you come !


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 30, 2010)

beanius said:


> Hi ladies, fantastic hair on this thread! Well done to everyone that has posted pictures and congratulations on all the growth that I can see!
> 
> I thought that I should come in with an update too - I will apologise now for my picture taking skills - I'm totally rubbish at it, I'm not even sure that both of these can be comparable.  And it might be an idea to press my hair for length checks, but I really hate doing that as it takes too much time.
> 
> ...



beanius your hair is looking quite lovely ! It looks to me like you are another one who has pretty much made it WL. I know pictures can be misleading but if you are not WL already you can't be more than .5 inch away!

It looks like we might be hair relatives. This gives me a good visual of what is ahead and I am loving it .


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am sorry that I always post like five posts in a row but I haven't figured out how to reply to multiple posts in one reply .

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted an update! We are making such good progress I can't wait to see this thread come December. 

Congratulations to all the ladies who are basically WL already (even if you all aren't claiming it yet ). You ladies are truly an inspiration!

To those who don't think you made much if any progress don't give up . You may not see much length but if you have been keeping up with your healthy hair practices I bet there are other markers of progress such as thickness and/or overall health, and those are just as important .

Finally, welcome to the two newcomers! We are glad to have you Blessed Mocha and Brooklyn Queen !

Take care ladies; I look forward to seeing what this year brings us!

Happy Hair Growing


----------



## shakenspirit (Mar 30, 2010)

You ladies are such an inspiration!!this gives me hope for the FAR FAR AWAY day i reach WL lol good luck everyone


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 30, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Your hair looks GREAT! I am with Mz.MoMo, If I were you I would be claiming it now. I know all of your hair is there yet and that seems to be a sticking point on the boards but in my book (not that my book matters) you are WL  so...
> 
> ...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! HL here you come !



:woohoo: I like your book!!!! Thanx girl!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 2, 2010)

so i'm sitting at wl soaking and dripping wet...  that means i'm about 1/4-1/2 of an inch away from actual wl (since my hair stretches when wet).  MAY IS GOING TO BE MY MONTH YALL!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Apr 2, 2010)

danibzz said:


> You ladies are such an inspiration!!this gives me hope for the FAR FAR AWAY day i reach WL lol good luck everyone



It doesn't look like that day is that far away. Thanks for the encouragement. 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm sitting at wl soaking and dripping wet...  that means i'm about 1/4-1/2 of an inch away from actual wl (since my hair stretches when wet).  MAY IS GOING TO BE MY MONTH YALL!!!



:creatures CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 5, 2010)

No one throw anything at me please but I just have to ask this question..............


What *exactly *is considered WL?  Is it considered different on everyone?  Maybe I've been away from the boards for too long but there always seems to be general ambiguity surrounding this length. lol Have we ever come to a consensus?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 5, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> No one throw anything at me please but I just have to ask this question..............
> 
> 
> What *exactly *is considered WL?  Is it considered different on everyone?  Maybe I've been away from the boards for too long but there always seems to be general ambiguity surrounding this length. lol Have we ever come to a consensus?



i go by the narrowest part of my torso.  others go by their navel (if their navel was in their back).  others say 2 inches above your navel. 

so, yeah... lol you got a lot of choices i guess

for me the smallest part of my torso= 1.5-2 inches above my navel so, i guess 2 out of 3 aint bad lol


----------



## winnettag (Apr 5, 2010)

I go by the narrowest part of my torso as well.  That is considered our "natural" waistline (where my pants used to come up to until they invented low rise), lol.


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi ladies. I'm pleased to share that I recovered from my trim last month. The ends are still very healthy (I didn't comb my hair before taking this photo so the ends are kinda sticking together), and I'll keep PSing to reach full WL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 7, 2010)

oh yeah!!! funny story yall and possibly good news  

i was at work today and my hair pins were like positioned funny and digging into my head (thank god the little nubbies are still on the tip so it was just annoying and not PAINFUL lol) so i took the pins out and was left with a braid out type pony tail (i've started putting my hair in 2 braids at nite to stop matting in the middle of my head). after that i kinda wanted to scruff my scalp up a bit (dont really know how to describe what i'm talking about) so i took my hair tie out and scruffed my head  

at that point the chick next to me mentioned how long my hair was (she's never seen my hair out of a bun lol) i smiled and said thanks. she asked how long was it (since it was a bit shrunken from the braid out) and i said mbl (i explained what that was of course lol) and she asked how longi was trying to get to. i told her trying to hit wl by may and hl by the end of the yr. 

she then gave me this confussled look   so i gave it back  since i didnt know why i was getting the look lol 

she then asked me to explain wl. i told her its where my 1st back fat roll end (best way i can explain it lmao) and she asked me to turn around and stretch my hair. i did and she goes 

"mo... your hair is already at the bottom of your roll" 

 

i was like "what?! i know i made it in the shower but that's usually early since my hair stretches! look again. are you sure? its where the narrowest part of my torso is" then i stand up and do it again. 

at this point i now have like 4 white co-workers staring at my uncombed hair and my back fat   they all say i'm there! so i got a little excited but i refuse to claim til i can see it for my self. and since i dont want to disappoint my self (in case them *****s is wrong!) i'm still waiting for mays flat ironing lol 

oh, and to top everything off!!!! as if hearing i'm already wl (whether true or not, it felt nice to hear lol) wasnt enough!!! while we're doing this, the chick who cut my hair was apart of the group. me and her got our hair cut at the same time (she got cut about 1wk before she cut me) and at the same length (mid-bra strap) and i've passed her in length (remember, this is a white chick)... so yeah, black hair dont grow my foot 

sorry such a long story... i'm bored and thought i would share lol


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Apr 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh yeah!!! funny story yall and possibly good news
> 
> i was at work today and my hair pins were like positioned funny and digging into my head (thank god the little nubbies are still on the tip so it was just annoying and not PAINFUL lol) so i took the pins out and was left with a braid out type pony tail (i've started putting my hair in 2 braids at nite to stop matting in the middle of my head). after that i kinda wanted to scruff my scalp up a bit (dont really know how to describe what i'm talking about) so i took my hair tie out and scruffed my head
> 
> ...



 girl you crazy!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh yeah!!! funny story yall and possibly good news
> 
> i was at work today and my hair pins were like positioned funny and digging into my head (thank god the little nubbies are still on the tip so it was just annoying and not PAINFUL lol) so i took the pins out and was left with a braid out type pony tail (i've started putting my hair in 2 braids at nite to stop matting in the middle of my head). after that i kinda wanted to scruff my scalp up a bit (dont really know how to describe what i'm talking about) so i took my hair tie out and scruffed my head
> 
> ...



And JUICE...And Flip! Lol!!! Love this story!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi ladies here is what's left of my Easter hair. This is my first straightened check since last fall.

My hair has very poofy tendencies and I was chasing the sleek look to no avail, probably causing damage along the way. I had tons of hairs in the comb and on the floor, it was making me sick to my stomach... sigh... I'm going to find one of those brushes that boinbboing uses and see what happens next time. I hope to make MBL by years end, but I am not so sure that WL is a possibility this year... We shall see!









I posted this thread in MBL and WL challenges


----------



## testimony777 (Apr 12, 2010)

hillytmj said:


> Hi ladies. I'm pleased to share that I recovered from my trim last month. The ends are still very healthy (I didn't comb my hair before taking this photo so the ends are kinda sticking together), and I'll keep PSing to reach full WL.
> 
> View attachment 63304



Your hair looks great and from that pic it looks like you are right at WL . Keep up the good work!



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh yeah!!! funny story yall and possibly good news
> 
> i was at work today and my hair pins were like positioned funny and digging into my head (thank god the little nubbies are still on the tip so it was just annoying and not PAINFUL lol) so i took the pins out and was left with a braid out type pony tail (i've started putting my hair in 2 braids at nite to stop matting in the middle of my head). after that i kinda wanted to scruff my scalp up a bit (dont really know how to describe what i'm talking about) so i took my hair tie out and scruffed my head
> 
> ...



I love that story. You need to go ahead and claim it girl, you are WL!!!!!!!!!



a_ caribbean_dream said:


> No one throw anything at me please but I just have to ask this question..............
> 
> 
> What *exactly *is considered WL?  Is it considered different on everyone?  Maybe I've been away from the boards for too long but there always seems to be general ambiguity surrounding this length. lol Have we ever come to a consensus?



I mark WL by the smallest part of my torso as well which on me is also at my navel. 

*classychic1908*: your hair looks lovely in that pic. Don't give up on WL in 10 yet. It is only April we have 8 months left in the year (potentially 4 more inches of length) and you don't look that far away. Keep hope alive .


----------



## Ediese (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm going to use this as my update pic. I still have 3" to WL. I'm trying to grow out my layers, so I might get 1" trim or wait for the other strands to catch up. I'm not sure yet. 

I took out my weave about 3 weeks ago, and I just got the brazilian keratin treatment on Friday. I'll post a review of that on Wednesday. I'm still contemplating whether or not I'll get another weave. If I do, it'll most likely be a kinky curly install for summer.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in!

I am 4" away from WL. 

I hope to there by Dec 2010!


----------



## testimony777 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ediese: Great progress!!! You are on your way 

boingboing: Welcome! Your hair looks great you will be WL in no time!


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 12, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> *classychic1908*: your hair looks lovely in that pic. Don't give up on WL in 10 yet. It is only April we have 8 months left in the year (potentially 4 more inches of length) and you don't look that far away. Keep hope alive .


 

Thanks for the peptalk  I'm going to search and destroy my ends and go into extra protective mode for a while.


----------



## winnettag (Apr 12, 2010)

Ediese said:


> I'm going to use this as my update pic. I still have 3" to WL. I'm trying to grow out my layers, so I might get 1" trim or wait for the other strands to catch up. I'm not sure yet.
> 
> I took out my weave about 3 weeks ago, and I just got the brazilian keratin treatment on Friday. *I'll post a review of that on Wednesday*. I'm still contemplating whether or not I'll get another weave. If I do, it'll most likely be a kinky curly install for summer.


 

We have to wait until Wednesday!??  You're killing me! 
You should wait for the other strands to catch up....no damage no cut.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 13, 2010)

It's been a while since I've updated on my progress. I got a relaxer today and I'm happy with my progress. Last relaxer (2/9) I got a big trim which took me above bsl, but now i'm back at bsl. also, i wear my bra pretty low so i'm actually not that much farther from mbl. 2.5inches max so i'm trying to shoot for that by end of July! and if I can make that then wl isn't but about 2 or 3 more inches from there, so i'm praying i'll make wl by end of december.  i'll keep my fingers crossed! :-D I'm also still trying to grow out my layers.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 14, 2010)

i ALMOST want to be in this challenge. If I make BSL by June like I plan, I may enter in. Stay tuned...


----------



## Kellum (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi ladies , I think I will join this challenge. I have been watching from the sidelines since the beginning. Here is my most recent pics from my touch up a few days ago. I am BSB now, I think I need at least 5 inches to get to WL. I may be pushing it, but I figured its worth a try. I hope to be at the 4th line in Dec or real close to it. If I make it there, I can definitely make WL by early 2011. Hopefully I will have a growth spurt to give me a little push. What do yo ladies think? Am I jumping the gun a little?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 16, 2010)

so i got bored tonight while putting my hair into my bedtime braids and took out the tape measurer  

so i measure from my crown (the top pointy part of my head is the crown right? lol) to tip and its 22 inches   why come 22 inches looks so long on my tape but on my head it feels like 10?!?!?

and my nape root to tip is 13'ish inches (how i forget between the walk from the bathroom to my desk? i live in a studio yall)?


----------



## casey3035 (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like I have a long ways to go. But my son really made me feel great tonight...he streched my hair out and said"gosh mom you hair is really getting long". Glad he noticed...I am BSL but thats long for me...


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 16, 2010)

^^  how sweet of him!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 16, 2010)

I am officially joining this challenge. At the rate that I'm going, and with no setbacks pray, I think I'll be reaching for wl by the end of the year.  My growth last month is amazing. check out my siggy. I started above apl in January.  I'm rambling with excitement. Sorry.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2010)

WL, I'm coming for ya.  I made MBL and I'm super close to WL now.  A few more months and I got it!!!  WAAAHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 16, 2010)

Everyone's progress is so amazing! I'm tempted to press to see where I'm at, but I know I won't 

Whimsy,

Your hair is jaw dropping here and the color is perfect for summer! you will be WL by July for sure!!!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2010)

thaidreams said:


> Everyone's progress is so amazing! I'm tempted to press to see where I'm at, but I know I won't
> 
> Whimsy,
> 
> Your hair is jaw dropping here and the color is perfect for summer! you will be WL by July for sure!!!



Thank you!!!

Hey, you don't have to press to gauge progress!! Just pull down the back like I did and see where it falls, that'll give you a roundabout length check!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 17, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> WL, I'm coming for ya.  I made MBL and I'm super close to WL now.  A few more months and I got it!!!  WAAAHOOOOOO!!!!



You're really close!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2010)

i want my hair to be this long unstretched.  i want to keep my same curl pattern (her curls are too loose in this vid for me) but to be that long, unstretched... oh yeah baby!  check it out at 0:18, yeah, that right thurr is what i want me hair to do!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i want my hair to be this long unstretched.  i want to keep my same curl pattern (her curls are too loose in this vid for me) but to be that long, unstretched... oh yeah baby!  check it out at 0:18, yeah, that right thurr is what i want me hair to do!



That's my ultimate goal too!! Lengthwise.  once I reach that length with a braidout I'll be so happy, but when I'm that length with a fully airdried wash n go.... oh my damn it'll be heavennnn


----------



## NJoy (Apr 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i want my hair to be this long unstretched. i want to keep my same curl pattern (her curls are too loose in this vid for me) but to be that long, unstretched... oh yeah baby! check it out at 0:18, yeah, that right thurr is what i want me hair to do!


 


Let me just say, when my hair is able to look like that, you won't be able to tell me NUUUUUTHIIIIIN!!!!!!   LMBO!!! (but true!)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Let me just say, when my hair is able to look like that, you won't be able to tell me NUUUUUTHIIIIIN!!!!!!   LMBO!!! (but true!)



YOU KNOW!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice progress ladies. Congrats to those who made or are very close to WL. I guess I should join unofficially since I'm transitioning but without a BC. I'm grazing MBL and I think I might need about 5 more inches or so.

Oh well.


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I am officially joining this challenge. At the rate that I'm going, and with no setbacks pray, I think I'll be reaching for wl by the end of the year.  My growth last month is amazing. check out my siggy. *I started above apl in January*.  I'm rambling with excitement. Sorry.


 
Dang you hair grows super fast! Has it always been this way or do you have a special reggie?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 18, 2010)

hillytmj said:


> Dang you hair grows super fast! Has it always been this way or do you have a special reggie?


 
It's been moving along pretty quickly since I started my HJ in January. Before that, I never really paid attention to my hair. I took horrible care of it and, knowing what I know now, am amazed that I have ANY. I've never been past APL but usually get bored with my hair and have it cut, depending on whatever style is out. And prior to LHCF, my bathroom floor used to be covered in broken hairs every time I combed my hair. But because I still seemed to have lots of hair, it didn't really bother me. 

So I think my hair is very grateful that I'm taking care of it. I am taking supplements, using a homemade sulfur mix and using no heat so, that may have something to do with the pace too. 

In any case, my reggie is in my blog. It's only special in the sense that I'm doing anything at all.  I've grown at least 5 inches in almost 4 months. Can't explain it but, I'm SHO gonna roll with it and believe it _is_ normal for me. I think my hair is trying to hurry up and grow before I screw it all up again.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^ You're doing soooooo great!!!!


----------



## SVT (Apr 18, 2010)

Getting ready to flatiron. Excited about seeing the length.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 18, 2010)

SVT said:


> Getting ready to flatiron. Excited about seeing the length.



you betta show some pix asap!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 19, 2010)

i cant wait til next month when i do my length check.  i'm going to be so butt hurt if i'm not wl


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ i have a feeling you're there!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 20, 2010)

Have any of you ever had the feeling that your hair grew but you just don't have the pics to back it up?  That is exactly how I feel right now.  I know my hair has grown since January but I don't feel the pics show any progress.

1. I can now feel my hair on my back
2. Toss my hair all on one side
and a few other things i notice....

How how you guys think it will take me to get to WL and full WL from here?

*Please excuse the poor picture quality.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 20, 2010)

^you're just about there.


----------



## testimony777 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mz.MoMo: I don't think you will be disappointed when you do your length check. Aside from the fact that you were so close at the last check in you have also outside confirmation. I can't wait to see your progress!

a_ caribbean_dream: I agree with Optimus_Prime you look like you are right there. I measure WL from the smallest part of the torso and your hair looks like it hangs right at the smallest part of your torso. Congrats! 

How is everyone else doing? We have already had a few ladies reach their goals this year. Are there any other ladies who think you have already hit WL? 

I am really close. I think I might reach WL by the end of May but if not I will definitely be there by June .


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 20, 2010)

a caribbean dream you're already WL boo!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 20, 2010)

I would like to unofficially join. I think I have about 3 inches til wl. I think because I'm just going by my length in the shower. I'm 5 months post so I'm not sure if i'm overestimating or underestimating. Everyone's hair looks great and I agree a carribean dream you are just about there.


----------



## winnettag (Apr 20, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Have any of you ever had the feeling that your hair grew but you just don't have the pics to back it up? That is exactly how I feel right now. I know my hair has grown since January but I don't feel the pics show any progress.
> 
> 1. I can now feel my hair on my back
> 2. Toss my hair all on one side
> ...


 
Beautiful!  You're touching WL now, but maybe a few months, more or less to reach full WL.

I don't know how my hair is doing because it's braided up for the next couple of months but judging by the roots, it seems to be growing a tiny bit faster than usual.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! I don't know if I'm in denial or something. lol
I guess I would classify myself as "grazing WL" hopefully by the end of this year it will be full WL and healthy.  

The beauty of this "milestone" is the fact that I have almost no split ends!!!!!  I have been able to get to this length without my ends being in bad shape, and to me that's the best part.

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 26, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> *The beauty of this "milestone" is the fact that I have almost no split ends!!!!!*  I have been able to get to this length without my ends being in bad shape, and to me that's the best part.
> 
> How is everyone else doing???



That's AWESOME!!!

I'm good, I straightened and saw that I'm definitely about 1.5 - 2 inches from WL!! So excited.  MY ends are in decent shape as well, but I am itching to wash and twist up my hair instead of having it straight like this. erplexed Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 26, 2010)

2inches???  i thought you were there already!  it looked it to me!!!


so, come next month i'm going to see whether or not i need to trim.  i hope i dont have to, but if i do, i must do what i must.

i'm also trying to decide if i should straighten my hair by flat ironing or by a roller wrap.  i dunno.  if i do a roller wrap then i need to decide if i should do it or if i should get it done lol

decisions decisions


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 26, 2010)

Carribean congrats you're WL!!!

Whimsy, I just love your siggy. That swang is to die for and your hair really grew a lot!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 29, 2010)

So hello everybody

I see a lot of us are reaching waistlength...jus wanna say congrats ...i am SO excited to see my hair after my 16 week touch up!!....7-8 more weeks to go!!

So usually around this time my hair is so hectic....its actually behaving very well....prolly bc i had flat ironed it last weekend....tomorrow is Wash and Deep Condition Day!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!:reddancer:


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 29, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Have any of you ever had the feeling that your hair grew but you just don't have the pics to back it up?  That is exactly how I feel right now.  I know my hair has grown since January but I don't feel the pics show any progress.
> 
> 1. I can now feel my hair on my back
> 2. Toss my hair all on one side
> ...




From your pics I think you're already there. Congrats.      I feel like my hair hasn't moved an inch from MBL. Maybe I'll see some progress by late summer.


----------



## belldandy (May 2, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge  I have 4 inches until I hit wl.


----------



## testimony777 (May 5, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Well I have an unfortunate update. I had to cut off an inch this week and will be cutting off another inch in August (it sucks too because I was about a half an inch from WL). I have about two inches of past heat damage that I thought I would be able to trim once I reached my goal. My ends were looking great but my hair started to break at the line of demarcation. 

I decided that it was better to cut it all off this year rather than wait. I will still make WL this year but it will be toward the end of the year rather than next month. I will probably not post a progress pic next month because my hair will be about the same length as it was in the last pic. 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I would like to join this challenge  I have 4 inches until I hit wl.




Wahoo!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> 2inches???  i thought you were there already!  it looked it to me!!!
> 
> 
> so, come next month i'm going to see whether or not i need to trim.  i hope i dont have to, but if i do, i must do what i must.
> ...



Nah, almost.  I think in July if all goes well I'll be there!  I am also thinking about trimming so I dunno what that'll do for my progress.

Do you generally do roller wraps on your own?  Try it out, if you fail miserably you can go have it done!


----------



## belldandy (May 5, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Wahoo!!! Welcome!!


 
*woot woot!*​


----------



## belldandy (May 5, 2010)

okay i might dc today, not sure just yet. i have some brahmi, i got it to cut down my hair shedding while in these corn rows, but not sure how 2 incorporate it into my routine...


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2010)

Can I play? I'm like a hundred miles from wl, I know. But I'm trying to get it done by the end of this year. Ok if I join?  I wanna talk wl talk too.


----------



## belldandy (May 5, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Can I play? I'm like a hundred miles from wl, I know. But I'm trying to get it done by the end of this year. Ok if I join?  I wanna talk wl talk too.


 
It does not look like you're a hundred miles from wl! How many inches do you have?


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Can I play? I'm like a hundred miles from wl, I know. But I'm trying to get it done by the end of this year. Ok if I join?  I wanna talk wl talk too.



SIT YOUR BOOTY DOWN AND TALK WL WITH US!!! 
You're not far, stop zaggeratin!


----------



## jerseygurl (May 5, 2010)

Ladies I finally got some twists in my hair so that will hopefully keep me focused till the end of June.


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2010)

jerseygurl said:


> Ladies I finally got some twists in my hair so that will hopefully keep me focused till the end of June.



::sigh::
Now, I know you know better.

WHERE THE HECK ARE THE PICS!!??!!


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2010)

belldandy said:


> It does not look like you're a hundred miles from wl! How many inches do you have?


Maybe 4 inches or less. I'll have a better idea after my touch up next week. And I can't wait!




Whimsy said:


> SIT YOUR BOOTY DOWN AND TALK WL WITH US!!!
> You're not far, stop zaggeratin!


 
Yay!!! *happily sitting my booty down and browsing previous posts to catch up*.


----------



## belldandy (May 5, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Maybe 4 inches or less. I'll have a better idea after my touch up next week. And I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey girl, you fine, is it unrealistic to expect 3 or 4 more inches in the year? May just got here...technically got 8 months until 2011...i think we can do it. it we dont, we should be pretty close by the end of 2010.  Hell if I can get 2 inches I will be pretty happy because wl will definately be within reach. I think we will both be happy at the end of this challenge


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2010)

belldandy said:


> Hey girl, you fine, is it unrealistic to expect 3 or 4 more inches in the year? May just got here...technically got 8 months until 2011...i think we can do it. it we dont, we should be pretty close by the end of 2010. Hell if I can get 2 inches I will be pretty happy because wl will definately be within reach. I think we will both be happy at the end of this challenge


 
8 months is a long time, mama. We can definitely do it...barring any setbacks, that is.  Girl, other than the backs of heads, I'm not trying to see ANY backs~ No setbacks, flashbacks, backpacks, cashbacks (well..I can make an exception on that one). But especially no setbacks.  Only looking forward. And I can't wait to see how we all do at the end of the year. Here's hoping the summer months bring us great growth!


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2010)

Double post.  My bad.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 5, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Nah, almost.  I think in July if all goes well I'll be there!  I am also thinking about trimming so I dunno what that'll do for my progress.
> 
> Do you generally do roller wraps on your own?  Try it out, if you fail miserably you can go have it done!



i tried once and ended up with a rats nest lol


----------



## belldandy (May 5, 2010)

NJoy said:


> 8 months is a long time, mama. We can definitely do it...barring any setbacks, that is.  Girl, other than the backs of heads, I'm not trying to see ANY backs~ No setbacks, flashbacks, backpacks, cashbacks (well..I can make an exception on that one). But especially no setbacks.  Only looking forward. And I can't wait to see how we all do at the end of the year. Here's hoping the summer months bring us great growth!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 5, 2010)

So Whimsy? You have now been added to my list of inspirations! I've been stalking your blog but just realized you're about to make waistlength in less than 3 years from nothing! That is definitely my goal for my natural hair....just don't know if I should start snipping now or wait to maintain at wl.....I'm so obsessed with length right now


----------



## Whimsy (May 6, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So Whimsy? You have now been added to my list of inspirations! I've been stalking your blog but just realized* you're about to make waistlength in less than 3 years from nothing!* That is definitely my goal for my natural hair....just don't know if I should start snipping now or wait to maintain at wl.....I'm so obsessed with length right now



THANKS!!!

  Ooooh I'm so geeked right now cuz that was my goal all along. I'm so excited.

Hey, if the ends are healthy and don't need snippage, then hold off.  You said it, you're obsessed with length, so let it hang girl.....UNLESS it NEEDS to be snipped.

That's my angle.


----------



## belldandy (May 6, 2010)

i think i am going to boil some blach tea up and add the brahmi and just do a rinse with it. then let it sit for 20 mins, then dc with a mixture of ors, yogurt, castor oil and vatika oil. then im going to get my corn rows redone b/c they look really bad now


----------



## Dee Raven (May 6, 2010)

You guys I'm dropping out of the challenge.  As some of you might have seen, I got my hair trimmed (cut) and I went from WSL to BSL, obviously against my wishes.  After two months I'm still really upset about it.  And being in this challenge is just increasing my anxiety, anger and sadness because it makes me so conscious of what I lost.  So I'm going to just let me hair do what it's going to do with no expectations or pressure. Hopefully I'll be able to get over it soon because two months is a long time to be so angry and upset about a haircut.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> You guys I'm dropping out of the challenge. As some of you might have seen, I got my hair trimmed (cut) and I went from WSL to BSL, obviously against my wishes. After two months I'm still really upset about it. And being in this challenge is just increasing my anxiety, anger and sadness because it makes me so conscious of what I lost. So I'm going to just let me hair do what it's going to do with no expectations or pressure. Hopefully I'll be able to get over it soon because two months is a long time to be so angry and upset about a haircut.


 

Awww...dohn't be so sad.....you will get there...u know how to do it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 6, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> You guys I'm dropping out of the challenge.  As some of you might have seen, I got my hair trimmed (cut) and I went from WSL to BSL, obviously against my wishes.  After two months I'm still really upset about it.  And being in this challenge is just increasing my anxiety, anger and sadness because it makes me so conscious of what I lost.  So I'm going to just let me hair do what it's going to do with no expectations or pressure. Hopefully I'll be able to get over it soon because two months is a long time to be so angry and upset about a haircut.



i'm sorry that happened to you... trust, i know the feeling.

but you'll be back in the game in no time and your hair will come back even better than before


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 7, 2010)

*2.5 inches from WSL! I'm excited, my hair has never been this long!*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 7, 2010)

i think i want to flat iron and do a length check either tonite or tomorrow nite.  havent decided.  i'd know for sure if i could figure out if my phone has a timer on it.  stupid smart phones!


----------



## jerseygurl (May 8, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> ::sigh::
> Now, I know you know better.
> 
> WHERE THE HECK ARE THE PICS!!??!!



 I was wondering how long I would get away with it. I'll have my lil bro take some pics this weekend. Thanks a LOT Whimsy!!!


----------



## Candy828 (May 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think i want to flat iron and do a length check either tonite or tomorrow nite. havent decided. i'd know for sure if i could figure out if my phone has a timer on it. stupid smart phones!


 
I am watching you! Don't you flat iron that hair before the June update! I was just here doing a covert mission... scoping out the new potentials to advance to the next hair length challenge... and I found you bitting your nails... just itching to straighten that hair! 

I love ya girl.... Just 6 weeks to go!...I promise!  You'll be happy!:luv2:


----------



## belldandy (May 8, 2010)

did a light m&s...been protective styling. Will dc sunday or monday with ors replen pak.


----------



## Whimsy (May 8, 2010)

I've been in twists all week, twistout yesterday and depending on how raggedy i look will either do day 2 of twistout or a wash n go. tomorrow i'm wet bunning and on monday i'll be twisting up my hair yet again after a DC (it's been a while since I went to DC town)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 8, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I am watching you! Don't you flat iron that hair before the June update! I was just here doing a covert mission... scoping out the new potentials to advance to the next hair length challenge... and I found you bitting your nails... just itching to straighten that hair!
> 
> I love ya girl.... Just 6 weeks to go!...I promise!  You'll be happy!:luv2:



DARN!!! got caught with my hand in the cookie jar


----------



## testimony777 (May 8, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> You guys I'm dropping out of the challenge.  As some of you might have seen, I got my hair trimmed (cut) and I went from WSL to BSL, obviously against my wishes.  After two months I'm still really upset about it.  And being in this challenge is just increasing my anxiety, anger and sadness because it makes me so conscious of what I lost.  So I'm going to just let me hair do what it's going to do with no expectations or pressure. Hopefully I'll be able to get over it soon because two months is a long time to be so angry and upset about a haircut.



I am sorry that you are feeling this way but I totally get it. This hair growing business can sometimes be an emotional roller coaster; it is good to step back every now and then. You will be back at WL in no time but till then keep your head up :Rose:. 

Happy Hair Growing


----------



## NJoy (May 8, 2010)

I couldn't wait until next week. I had to touch up today. I decided to texlax instead of bone straight because I want the thickness to compensate for the layering. It didn't really do anything to lay the ng down but it did loosen it up and make it managable.

Right now, my hair and scalp feel great! My hair feels strong and nourished and my scalp and I have an understanding. I take care of it, and it allows my hair to grow to meet my goals. Deal! 

Anyhoo, my May update shots are in my siggy. Roots not flat ironed because of "No Heat 2010" challenge but, I'm pleased with the thickness.

First pic is naked and blowdried on cool. 2nd pic is at least moisturized. 

(this is a repost because I'm too lazy to write a new report for each of my main challenges. . But I want to share so, hope nobody minds)


----------



## theprototype (May 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies 

I haven't checked in in a while. I rollerset and flat ironed my hair yesterday. I was twisting my wrist to curl my ends, so it's not a true length check, but it's good enough for now. My hair's V is looking so pronounced, which I'm not very happy about. I definitely can't afford to even it out now though, since I'd lose way too much length!






​


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Dropping in to see if Mz.MoMo might've posted pics of her rollerset from yesterday. *cough*cough*cough* 

I've got to learn how to rollerset.  I have to learn before May 21st or else I'll have to hit the Dominican salon for a rollerset/doobie.  Too tempting to have my roots blown out.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

lmao dang njoy!!! lol i was just headed in here.  here's a re-post of what i've been saying lol

ok... so i didnt flat iron... but i did do a roller set...  

THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL LENGTH CHECK!!!!! just me showing what i did 

so i did the roller set last nite just to try it out.  before bed i did not pin curl (though i should have), instead i brushed it out and did and extremely sloppy cross wrap (it was midnite and i was done lol).  i took down the wrap to see how it looked.  remember, my hair did not see a flat iron, not the roots or any part of it lol











i'm very pleased with the way my ends look.  barely any splits and my last cut was in oct and my last s&d was like i nov, maybe dec.  i love the way my hair feels though.  much better than how it feels when i flat iron, and i love the way that feels lol so that should tell yah!.  i'm pleased


----------



## belldandy (May 9, 2010)

^^Ms.Momo that looks great! Nice job! And you look pretty much wl to me....maybe one more month? Or even less.  Your hair is not totally straight in the pic so its a little longer than it looks.  SO excited for the next time you do an "official" length check!


----------



## belldandy (May 9, 2010)

Okay, as for me, i have been protective styling.
I cowashed with HE LTR 2 days ago
I got some new vitamins-GNC womens ultranourish
I am doing a black tea rinse in about 5 mins; followed by a deep coniditon with:

NTM deep condish
sweet almond oil added
Brahmi powder added


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

belldandy said:


> Okay, as for me, i have been protective styling.
> I cowashed with HE LTR 2 days ago
> I got some new vitamins-GNC womens ultranourish
> I am doing a black tea rinse in about 5 mins; followed by a deep coniditon with:
> ...



oooh... wanna do all that to my hair next!!!  i'm too lazy lol


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Wow, Mz.MoMo!  Your hair looks great!!  I'm off to learn how to rollerset!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

i did a pony roller set.  i still cant do a real one like my mom did on me when i was younger.  you would think, i've got my hair roller setted (is that a word?) from the age of about 4 to 18...  i should be a roller setting guru lmao


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Ohhhhh! That's a ponytail rollerset! Nice!  That wave REALLY looks good on you.


----------



## belldandy (May 9, 2010)

okay so the tea rinse felt really goooood! 
do any of you guys do tea rinses?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

THANKS!!! at 1st i wasnt sure about the wave thing that i ended up with...  i magically expected to have straight hair this morning lmao but the wave thing is growing on me i thing.

and yes, pony tail set. that's why i dont have any pix of the roots because the parts and clumping looked crazy until i shook my head up a bit and distributed the hair evenly


----------



## Candy828 (May 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao dang njoy!!! lol i was just headed in here. here's a re-post of what i've been saying lol
> 
> ok... so i didnt flat iron... but i did do a roller set...
> 
> ...


 
Looks like you've got about a 2 inch difference from the pic at the very bottom with your length goal above it.... I am very *PROUD* of you! It looks very healthy and BEAUTIFUL!:waytogo: So when you get to flat iron those roots, I'd say you are waist length for sure and possible past waist length!:sweet: I love graduations!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

yeah... i can for sure tell the difference from my feb pic to now   makes me cheese like a kid with kool-aid lol.  i'm not touching that flat iron lol i'mma let my hair stay poofy like leobody's curls lol that's how they kind of looked last nite when i 1st brushed them out.  though one of my friends was making fun of me today cause since i didnt flat iron my roots and edges are not so polished.  she said it looked a hot mess and i said her missing edges was a hot mess...  she gave me the side eye and i smiled lol


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2010)

^^^just dropping in to get some inspiration but your friend sounds like mine! We joke on eachother all the time.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

so... with the help of simple lines lol i think i'm ready to actually claim wl officially

please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.
also, to kill 2 birds with one stone i did a compare shot from my feb length check to my unofficial check from yesterday lol






the pix arent spot on (as the whole editing thing frustrates me lol) but i think its good enough to use as a comparison. 

ANY FEEDBACK ON WHETHER I MARKED WL ACCURATELY IS WELCOME lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 10, 2010)

MoMo....im gonna go ahead and say claim WL....u right there at the line....just claim it. lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

thank you smiling e      

now lets see if i can finish in the hl race


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thank you smiling e
> 
> now lets see if i can finish in the hl race


 

U welcome girl!!

I'll be RIGHT behind you....i just need 3-4 inches to be at Hip...but honestly....i just wanna be halfway to Hiplength and i'll be happy.

Keep up the good work tho MoMo....ur hair is the ish!!


----------



## belldandy (May 10, 2010)

congratz momo.

I put coconut oil on my ends today, wore it in a bun.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

i need some evco on my hair right about now...  but i'm eating a root beer float and rather not get up lmao  its been a super lazy day (my sunday today lol).  all i've done today is wash my butt, walk the dogs, go on here, take naps, and eat lmao


----------



## classychic1908 (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations MoMo!!!!  Your WL waves look oh sooo silky... ahhh


----------



## classychic1908 (May 10, 2010)

belldandy said:


> okay so the tea rinse felt really goooood!
> do any of you guys do tea rinses?


 

I have dabbled in tea spritzing and rinses, but the jury is still out for me.  I'm an Ayurvedic newbie challenge dropout.


----------



## winnettag (May 10, 2010)

Mz.Momo, why does your hair grow so much faster than mine!  

Congrats, you look like you're there to me. 

And did you lose weight too?! Get it girl!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 10, 2010)

Congrats Mz MoMo, your hair is tha bizness!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 10, 2010)

yeah, the weight thing... i yo-yo.  i lose and gain and lose and gain lol i've had a rough couple of months which i'm sure contributed to weight loss.  IF I'M LUCKY IT WILL STAY OFF! lol

also, i've come to the conclusion i have a stubby torso causing me to meet goals fast lol i mean after staring at it for so long today i'm like "where's the rest of me!!!"


----------



## NJoy (May 10, 2010)

Congrats Mz.MoMo!!!  You did it big, girl!  And it looks great!!


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> I have dabbled in tea spritzing and rinses, but the jury is still out for me. I'm an Ayurvedic newbie challenge dropout.


 
Yeah im not too hardcore.  I will just mix brahmi powder into my dc.  I have some vatika oil; i seal with it occasionally.  The black tea is just any tea u would drink (orange pekoe, which is actually black tea i learned). I was gonna use coffee but I was out! I heard it was the caffeine that suppose to help with growth and shedding.  So hopefully I will see a difference.  I am not joining anymore challenges! erplexed I like to try things and if they dont work, im not doing it. I am trying to just stay simple.  When my hair need something, I do it.

Tonite some of my ends felt thirsty so I moisturized with NTM and sealed coconut oil.  I am gonna massage my scalp.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 12, 2010)

So I'm gonna officially withdraw from this challenge. I *will *cut my hair to full SL in June to help with my transition (I'll be doing braids for the summer and it takes too long braiding mbl hair with extensions). I decided to officialy withdraw from all the long haired challenges to further push me towards cutting since I've been changing my mind back and forth for the past 3 month!

Good luck ladies and keep growing that beautiful hair! Hopefully I can join the waist length 2012 challenge as a natural!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 12, 2010)

^^^ Good luck to you in your transition


----------



## Whimsy (May 12, 2010)

Momo you know i loves that hair guuurl.
BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## biancaelyse (May 12, 2010)

Hi ladies!!

I finally hit WL about a month ago - I'm too lazy to update my siggy pic LOL.

My hair has a serious V and the lowest pt of my v is at my waist.

I've been taking 1000mg of MSM daily, using Indian powders weekly - Brahmi, Henna, Amla and Neem.

I've bunned a lot, cowashed and airdried, damp bunned and not worn my hair down too much - zero heat!!  I oil my hair frequently, especially the ends.

My next goal is to just resist the scissors for 7 months and give myself a nice cut in early 2011 - like 12:01 am on New Year's Day!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 12, 2010)

ugh i wanna join this challenge so bad! lol. if i am BSL by June, i am gonna be like "wth" and join. I am only about 1/2-1inch away and my hair has been growing over 1/2 a month for the last few months


----------



## Ediese (May 12, 2010)

*Update*

I've really been enjoying my hair for the past few weeks. I don't have any issues with single strand knots, or tangling. I was thinking to myself the other day that if my hair didn't grow another inch, I would still be incredibly happy with my current length. 

I'm going to continue with this challenge, but I'm having some reservations. I ABSOLUTELY DETEST my layers, and would like to get rid of 4 inches to even out my hair and I think I have about 1' of splits. idk Do you guys think I should cut now?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 12, 2010)

^^^^ No  Is there a way you can make your layers more blendable? thats how my hair is cut right now and the only way ou can tell that i have tons of layers is if my hair is curled.

Or maintain the longest layer until the majority of your hair catches up?

ETA: Jeez Im jealous. What bra do you have on in that last pic. I wish i can wear a shirt like that


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 12, 2010)

^^^i was thinking the same thing.... just maintain the longest layers while the rest catches up chica!  your hair looks great!


----------



## Ediese (May 12, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> ^^^^ No  Is there a way you can make your layers more blendable? thats how my hair is cut right now and the only way ou can tell that i have tons of layers is if my hair is curled.
> 
> Or maintain the longest layer until the majority of your hair catches up?
> 
> ETA: Jeez Im jealous. What bra do you have on in that last pic. I wish i can wear a shirt like that


 
Yea. I guess I just hate looking at it. I'll wait though, and see what happens at the end of the year. 

Trust me...it's the bra! lol I got it from Victoria Secrets in December. It has a lot of support and padding.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ^^^i was thinking the same thing.... just maintain the longest layers while the rest catches up chica! your hair looks great!


 
Thanks!! Your hair looks great. It looks thicker too. I love the waves!


----------



## belldandy (May 12, 2010)

i want to dc tonite...i love dcing...i got some aveda damage remedy, which would help me balance out all of this baggying Ihave been doing...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 12, 2010)

i wanna dc too...  but i also want to keep my hair straight for a while since i never get to see my length lol.  

i wore my hair in a pony tail again today at work and this time one of my managers was getting ready to yell at me for not finishing something and she got distracted by my hair lol she was like "Mo!!! i did not get that IC report yet and it was due...  turn around.  girl your hair is getting long! did you flat iron?" mind you this woman is white lol  by the time she remembered i didnt have the report done and on her desk... it was done and on her desk lol she came back out later and was like "you think you're sneaky huh! distracting me with your hair to buy your self some time"   i fell out, i work with crazy people i swear (but that's how you can tell she wasnt really that mad. she just gives me a hard time cause i'm her favorite  lol)


----------



## Candy828 (May 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i wanna dc too... but i also want to keep my hair straight for a while since i never get to see my length lol.
> 
> i wore my hair in a pony tail again today at work and this time one of my managers was getting ready to yell at me for not finishing something and she got distracted by my hair lol she was like "Mo!!! i did not get that IC report yet and it was due... turn around. girl your hair is getting long! did you flat iron?" mind you this woman is white lol by the time she remembered i didnt have the report done and on her desk... it was done and on her desk lol she came back out later and was like "you think you're sneaky huh! distracting me with your hair to buy your self some time"  i fell out, i work with crazy people i swear (but that's how you can tell she wasnt really that mad. she just gives me a hard time cause i'm her favorite  lol)


 
I Love it! Long hair is a distraction to both *MEN* and *WOMEN!* It's our *SECRET WEAPON!*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 12, 2010)

yes it is... our x-men powers!!! MUH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HAAAA!!!


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 13, 2010)

Count me in!! I have super far to go but I believe I'm going to make it!!


----------



## belldandy (May 13, 2010)

no more expensive conditioners for me. i deep conditioned with the aveda...
i am sticking to what works: my mixes, ORS pak

last night i baggied with coconut and castor oil


----------



## thaidreams (May 13, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I just wanted to do a quick check-in. I haven't made much progress thus far, but I can see growth, so I'm not complaining. There are some strands that are hitting WL, but I need another 3 or 4 inches to feel comfortable claiming it.


----------



## belldandy (May 14, 2010)

thai, nice job!
ladies, I am finding that my hair won't fit into a showercap. My baggy is open as a result...what to do? i

I have ntm, a little glycerin, and coconut oil on my hair


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 14, 2010)

^^^get a cheap plastic cap (or bag) to cover the exposed areas and then put the shower cap on top of that...and then secure the circumference of your head with a scarf that you dont mind getting a little damp over the cap. that way water wont seap in.


----------



## belldandy (May 14, 2010)

good idea bills, I think I will try the plastic bag idea


----------



## Whimsy (May 14, 2010)

I use the plastic bags from the grocery store lol


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2010)

Hola, mamacitas!  Trying to maximize my warm weather growth spurt potential today.  Working outside on my laptop in my Pocohantas braids ps.  Ahhhhh!  Life is good! Jeeves! Where's my lemonade?   Now if only I can justify doing this on a beach and writing the expense off.  Hmmmm......


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 14, 2010)

I seriously need one of my loving LHCF sistas to come to Detroit and chop my hair in my sleep. Ya'll saw I dropped out the challeneg a couple of days ago because I decided to cut my hair next month. Well silly me did a length check for that before and after pics thread and now I don't wanna cut any more. I'm soooo close to waist length I can taste it. Please come quick with the scissors! Being this attached to my relaxed hair has got to be a sin!


----------



## tnorenberg (May 14, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I Love it! Long hair is a distraction to both *MEN* and *WOMEN!* It's our *SECRET WEAPON!*




That right there is toooo funny.!!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I seriously need one of my loving LHCF sistas to come to Detroit and chop my hair in my sleep. Ya'll saw I dropped out the challeneg a couple of days ago because I decided to cut my hair next month. Well silly me did a length check for that before and after pics thread and now I don't wanna cut any more. I'm soooo close to waist length I can taste it. Please come quick with the scissors! Being this attached to my relaxed hair has got to be a sin!



You know you have the right to change your mind, right?  

But, whichever way you go, remember, your hair will continue to grow.  Uhh, but I can't help you out with that chop. . No ma'm.

I'll support you in whatever you choose tho.   Oh, and your hair is looking  btw. Congrats on your new length!!


----------



## classychic1908 (May 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I seriously need one of my loving LHCF sistas to come to Detroit and chop my hair in my sleep. Ya'll saw I dropped out the challeneg a couple of days ago because I decided to cut my hair next month. Well silly me did a length check for that before and after pics thread and now I don't wanna cut any more. I'm soooo close to waist length I can taste it. Please come quick with the scissors! Being this attached to my relaxed hair has got to be a sin!


 

What about a long term as in as long as it takes transition?  Congrats on the growth!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 14, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> What about a long term as in as long as it takes transition? Congrats on the growth!!


 

Well my plan was to do long term BUT I wanted to do braids with extensions for the summer and braiding all this hair would be HELL, so I wanted to chop to SL to make it better. I've been debating for the past 3 months whether or not to cut. I decided to drop out the challenge to push me further towards choppin but nooo I had to go and actually take a pic

I'm so indecisive

And thanks!


----------



## belldandy (May 15, 2010)

hey guys! I am baggying; I want NO breakage!


----------



## Candy828 (May 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I seriously need one of my loving LHCF sistas to come to Detroit and chop my hair in my sleep. Ya'll saw I dropped out the challeneg a couple of days ago because I decided to cut my hair next month. Well silly me did a length check for that before and after pics thread and now I don't wanna cut any more. I'm soooo close to waist length I can taste it. Please come quick with the scissors! Being this attached to my relaxed hair has got to be a sin!


 
*DON'T CHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Keep it conditioned and heavy on the moisturizer, then tuck it away so you can't see it... Keep this up! At the end of the Challenge do a small trim. Then repeat conditioning and moisturization.........small trim


----------



## belldandy (May 15, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *DON'T CHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Keep it conditioned and heavy on the moisturizer, then tuck it away so you can't see it... Keep this up! At the end of the Challenge do a small trim. Then repeat conditioning and moisturization.........small trim



I totally agree with this!


----------



## belldandy (May 15, 2010)

why does it fall so much longer in the shower?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 15, 2010)

belldandy said:


> why does it fall so much longer in the shower?


 

Iguess the water is weighing it down....I never had that issue though...maybe because I'm texlaxed? I for darn sure don't have that problem anymore with all this new growth


----------



## belldandy (May 15, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Iguess the water is weighing it down....I never had that issue though...maybe because I'm texlaxed? I for darn sure don't have that problem anymore with all this new growth



I am also texlaxed!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 16, 2010)

well thats weird belldandy. you shouldn't have that problem lol My hair was wavy and slightly curly when wet so it never reached as far as it would if it was flat ironed


----------



## Whimsy (May 19, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing a trim when I return from vacation next month, but I need to find a place that cuts on curls.  I'm hoping to only lose 1/2 inch to an inch so my setback from WL will only be a couple months.

Today I'm DCing and twisting my hair up and will leave in a twisted bun until Sunday or Monday.  Slowly workin my way to WL!!!

 WL HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 20, 2010)

Help!  I want to wear my hair out this this weekend and am going to try to do it myself.  I'm going to attempt a rollerset and saran wrap but, I may have to flat iron my texlaxed parts.  What protectant should I use with the flat iron?  And why am I so nervous about it. erplexed


----------



## Whimsy (May 21, 2010)

Good luck Njoy!!! 
Sorry I can't help on the question, all i use is coconut oil.
POST PICTURRRRES for us to drool over please


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Can I play? I'm like a hundred miles from wl, I know. But I'm trying to get it done by the end of this year. Ok if I join?  I wanna talk wl talk too.



I want to talk WL talk too 

I know I have a ways to go and might not reach until March or December of next year. Like the Lotto I just want to be in it to win it. Hey It is my Final Goal giving myself 2 years to get there  ahhhhh. 

Starting pic is in my siggy 

So will you ladies please have me?


----------



## soonergirl (May 21, 2010)

Hey jjamiah, Im like you, I wanna be here too.... My goals are like yours, just happy to be here for the ride....

ETA:  Njoy as far as products for heat styling... I have tried John Frieda's "Heat Defeat", its pretty good..

ETA#2: Can the experts look at my back fat and give me their opinions on inches to wl, sorry the pic isnt great... thanks in advance...


----------



## Ediese (May 21, 2010)

Im so pissed! I have some breakage and I have no idea how it happened. It's the same thing that happened when I was relaxed. I'd noticed short pieces (like 1") throughout my hair. I have two areas where my hair is really short. I just braided it up because I don't want to see it. :-(


----------



## Whimsy (May 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I want to talk WL talk too
> 
> I know I have a ways to go and might not reach until March or December of next year. Like the Lotto I just want to be in it to win it. Hey It is my Final Goal giving myself 2 years to get there  ahhhhh.
> 
> ...



How many inches do you have to go?  Welcome to WL!!!!
I'm sure you'll get there before you know it



soonergirl said:


> Hey jjamiah, Im like you, I wanna be here too.... My goals are like yours, just happy to be here for the ride....
> 
> ETA:  Njoy as far as products for heat styling... I have tried John Frieda's "Heat Defeat", its pretty good..
> 
> ETA#2: Can the experts look at my back fat and give me their opinions on inches to wl, sorry the pic isnt great... thanks in advance...



I can't really tell, maybe 4 inches?? The hair pix on an angle from above always trick me cuz we cant really see the true length.



Ediese said:


> Im so pissed! I have some breakage and I have no idea how it happened. It's the same thing that happened when I was relaxed. I'd noticed short pieces (like 1") throughout my hair. I have two areas where my hair is really short. I just braided it up because I don't want to see it. :-(



Aw man, sorry Ediese.  Have you done anything different recently?  Was there any tension on that area or anything?  What's your plan for fixing it?  Good luck!


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> How many inches do you have to go?  Welcome to WL!!!!
> I'm sure you'll get there before you know it
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Whimsy, I believe I have 5 inches to go  
I hope it does go quick!


----------



## Ediese (May 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Aw man, sorry Ediese. Have you done anything different recently? Was there any tension on that area or anything? What's your plan for fixing it? Good luck!


 
Thanks Whimsy! I'm not sure what I'm going to do. The only thing I can think of is not moisturizing as often as I'm used to. That might be an issue if I'm drinking 3 Ensures a day. I'm planning on cutting my hair at the end of the year to even things up, so we'll see.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 21, 2010)

I'm about to get in here and shampoo and do a really good deep conditioning treatment. I'm gonna mix some Lustrasilks Shea Butter Cholesterol with Vatika Oil and Olive Oil and let it sit on my head for about an hour...my hair deserves it


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 21, 2010)

Ok, Just got my hair blown out @ the salon tonight. This is my head half blown out just the back. The girl that took the pic couldn't get the camera phone to capture all the way down to my ends, but it looks like I have retained sooome length. I pray I meet waist length soon!!


----------



## Whimsy (May 21, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Ok, Just got my hair blown out @ the salon tonight. This is my head half blown out just the back. The girl that took the pic couldn't get the camera phone to capture all the way down to my ends, but it looks like I have retained sooome length. I pray I meet waist length soon!!



I just want to put you on notice that I am upset with you for teasing us with that one halfass picture.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 21, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I just want to put you on notice that I am upset with you for teasing us with that one halfass picture.



I wasn't aware that I had to post numerous photos. I used what the beautician's daughter captured with her camera phone.


----------



## Whimsy (May 21, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I wasn't aware that I had to post numerous photos. I used what the beautician's daughter captured with her camera phone.



::sigh::



Girl I was joking with you!!!

That was the whimsy way of saying that I wanna see more pix of the delicious results!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

yeah lol we just like pitchas lol


----------



## JJamiah (May 22, 2010)

I got my hair braided in a circle yesterday so my wigs would lay flat.  I am going to cut out the combs in the half with and just pin it instead those combs are killing me. 

I want to leave my hair like this for as long as I can take it (shooting for 3 weeks   ) 
I used my soft curlers to roller set the bang I left out.


----------



## Aviah (May 22, 2010)

Im so not going to make it this year... not evem sure I want WL anymore...


----------



## belldandy (May 22, 2010)

dcing with ors mixed with coconut oil. Been cowashing everyday, sealing and moisturizing consistently. Having some shedding and breakage issues so I am trying to not panic because it may be all in my head.


----------



## Whimsy (May 22, 2010)

Aviah said:


> Im so not going to make it this year...* not evem sure I want WL anymore..*.



Why? what's goin on ova there?


----------



## PrincessLinzz (May 22, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> ::sigh::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry Whimz, had a bad day yesterday. Felt like everyone was attacking me in my life, lol. I will take more pics soon. Thanks!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Sorry Whimz, had a bad day yesterday. Felt like everyone was attacking me in my life, lol. I will take more pics soon. Thanks!!



sorry you had a bad day.  i know that feeling too well.  HOPE YOUR SATURDAY IS MUCH BETTER THOUGH!!!!


----------



## taj (May 22, 2010)

Yay, I'm excited!!! I'm officially joining this challenge!! I believe that I can get to WSL by the end of this year! I'll be back to post details.


----------



## Whimsy (May 22, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Sorry Whimz, had a bad day yesterday. Felt like everyone was attacking me in my life, lol. I will take more pics soon. Thanks!!



Awww, sorry boo erplexed  I hope you feel better today.


----------



## belldandy (May 22, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> I wasn't aware that I had to post numerous photos. I used what the beautician's daughter captured with her camera phone.


 
your hair had me droolin'


----------



## kayte (May 23, 2010)

Joining in! Will post a reggie as soon as I figure one out.
BUT one lone tiny tail is ALMOST there..

by the end of 2010
hoping to name it claim it


----------



## Whimsy (May 23, 2010)

*Taj I hope you don't mind me doing this......If so let me know....

But here's Taj's most recent length check.  She's closin in on WL!! *


----------



## lane (May 23, 2010)

I think that I may be able to reach WL by the end of this year. I'm about 2 inches away from MBL and 4 inches away from WL. I'm hoping to reach MBL by the end of the summer or before...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2010)

So.....I'm back in the challenge ladies! I know I know, it's almost like crying wolf....but I'm for real this time. After having a discussion with my friend, we talked about the bible and women cutting their hair. I'm not clear on it because I still have my interpretation of that scripture but I'll be praying about it and in the meanwhile, I've decided not to cut my hair anymore until I get a clear understanding and answer. 

That being said, no more cutting equals WL by December wahoo! So I'm not quite clear on how long I have to go. I had 3 inches before I did my cut last week, so maybe I have about 6 inches or less to go? I mistakenly cut my hair into a v shape somehow so I still have some strands at mbl, most at bsl and some at apl. I think I'll make it by December. HHG!


----------



## belldandy (May 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So.....I'm back in the challenge ladies! I know I know, it's almost like crying wolf....but I'm for real this time. After having a discussion with my friend, we talked about the bible and women cutting their hair. I'm not clear on it because I still have my interpretation of that scripture but I'll be praying about it and in the meanwhile, I've decided not to cut my hair anymore until I get a clear understanding and answer.
> 
> That being said, no more cutting equals WL by December wahoo! So I'm not quite clear on how long I have to go. I had 3 inches before I did my cut last week, so maybe I have about 6 inches or less to go? I mistakenly cut my hair into a v shape somehow so I still have some strands at mbl, most at bsl and some at apl. I think I'll make it by December. HHG!


 
Care to share the passage??


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

the bible says not to cut your hair???  why come?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2010)

Yes i posted it here too!!  its a really cute updo that i think im gonna make this my new everyday style!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKVAphorQSA


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2010)

1st Corinthians 11 NIV says:

 2I praise you for remembering me in everything and for holding to the teachings,[a] just as I passed them on to you. 
 3Now I want you to realize that the head of every man is Christ, and the head of the woman is man, and the head of Christ is God. 4Every man who prays or prophesies with his head covered dishonors his head. 5And every woman who prays or prophesies with her head uncovered dishonors her head—it is just as though her head were shaved. 6If a woman does not cover her head, she should have her hair cut off; and if it is a disgrace for a woman to have her hair cut or shaved off, she should cover her head. 7A man ought not to cover his head,* since he is the image and glory of God; but the woman is the glory of man. 8For man did not come from woman, but woman from man; 9neither was man created for woman, but woman for man. 10For this reason, and because of the angels, the woman ought to have a sign of authority on her head. 

 11In the Lord, however, woman is not independent of man, nor is man independent of woman. 12For as woman came from man, so also man is born of woman. But everything comes from God. 13Judge for yourselves: Is it proper for a woman to pray to God with her head uncovered? 14Does not the very nature of things teach you that if a man has long hair, it is a disgrace to him, 15but that if a woman has long hair, it is her glory? For long hair is given to her as a covering. 16If anyone wants to be contentious about this, we have no other practice—nor do the churches of God.

I never interpreted it the way some churches do. My thinking was that this scripture says that women should wear a covering...like a hijab to cover the head and that if a woman does not cover her head, then her head should be shaved BUT since cutting the hair or shaving the head is/was seen as a disgrace, then it is better to just wear the covering.

So I *considered* wearing a covering at all times except in my home (kind of like Muslims)


But further in the scripture it says the hair was given as the covering...and this is how some Christian churches and my friend interprets it. The hair is the woman's covering and does not need to be covered. But they still see cutting the hair as a disgrace so a woman should not cut her hair.

I'm not clear on any of it because first it says the HAIR should be covered, then it says the hair IS the covering. So since I'm confused on whether or not we should cut our hair, I will pray on it and won't be doing any cutting until I'm no longer confused.

And I don't know if this is my way of justifying a sin lol but back then, they were not encountering different things that damages the hair like we do today, so cutting was not necessary. But sometimes we have to cut to get rid of damage right? lol But yeah, i don't really know, but I do TRY as much as I can to follow what I think God wants me to do so until I know for sure, I won't be doing it.

And I guess this also goes into the fact that I try to humble myself and not have an extravagant outwardly appearance, thinkin about how fly I am.....so the things that cause damage to my hair, I probably shouldn't be doing anyway? IDK it's all confusing and probably doesn't matter. I need to get back to the MCAT and stop worrying about how my hair relates to different sins lol*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

well, i cant say what that is supposed to mean...

but i went to h.s. with a girl who was like super religious and i remember have a conversation with her about this and some other stuff.  and what she said is that man is supposed to have short hair and women long.  also that women are supposed to wear skirts and dresses (super long) so she never wore pants (which is what actually started the convo) and i asked her about the length part and my understanding of what her and her family and churches say is that a mans hair should not cover the ears and a womans should...  so basically as long as your hair can cover your ears (not that the hair has to, i mean she wore ponies and buns and stuff) then it was acting as "your covering"...

but i hope you're able to find your answer...  i dont like being confused so i dunno what i would do in your situation.  but if you pray, you will get your answer


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2010)

Yeah my friend who I was discussing it with doesn't wear pants either.....well except to sleep and workout which I don't understand. IF you can't wear pants then you cant wear pants so why you wearin the pants lol but whateva!


----------



## belldandy (May 23, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Sorry Whimz, had a bad day yesterday. Felt like everyone was attacking me in my life, lol. I will take more pics soon. Thanks!!


 
hope you're okay!


----------



## belldandy (May 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah my friend who I was discussing it with doesn't wear pants either.....well except to sleep and workout which I don't understand. IF you can't wear pants then you cant wear pants so why you wearin the pants lol but whateva!


 
Thanks for sharing 
That just goes to show you that with prayer, you have to interpret its meaning in your life for yourself...

On another note, I recently got a new protective style.  I do sort of life a southern tease bun but use an octopus clip to secure it.  so no more frequent wash n goes and hand in hair for me! i like this new do a lot and i have no urge to put heat on my hair anymore  im kinda pleased with that.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah my friend who I was discussing it with doesn't wear pants either.....well except to sleep and workout which I don't understand. IF you can't wear pants then you cant wear pants so why you wearin the pants lol but whateva!



yeah... i'm trying to remember what this chick did during p.e. class but i cant remember now, it was so long ago and i ditched p.e. a lot so i have few memories of that class lol.

but you'll figure things out. just like she makes exceptions to wear pants to work out and sleep, you can make an exception to trim   i'm sorry, but i'm all for loop holes lmao


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 23, 2010)

I remember I used to have an octopus clip when I was natural a couple of years ago and it broke because my hair was too thick....but it was sooo cute I loved it! Maybe I'll try it again one day....

MoMo, my friends sister is a nurse and my friend is pre-med. So I asked her about wearing the scrubs and apparently they have SCURB SKIRTS! I was like whaaaaat? I've never heard or seen that before.

And I love the loopeys too. I try so hard to justify things in my head God probably be  shakin his head listening to my thoughts lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

they sure do link


----------



## hillytmj (May 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> they sure do link


 
Wow, Mz. MoMo. Your hair grows so fast. Congrats on reaching WL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 24, 2010)

THANK YOU   i be cheesin now that i'm....  BUT I'M ITCHING FOR HL NOW lol


----------



## taj (May 24, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> *Taj I hope you don't mind me doing this......If so let me know....
> 
> But here's Taj's most recent length check.  She's closin in on WL!! *



Thank you!  I just had a relaxer so my hair appears to be thin & flat but it's, much thicker &  fuller. I also realized that my head is slightly tilted to the side/forward) but, ladies you get the point. lol!


----------



## belldandy (May 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I remember I used to have an octopus clip when I was natural a couple of years ago and it broke because my hair was too thick....but it was sooo cute I loved it! Maybe I'll try it again one day....
> 
> MoMo, my friends sister is a nurse and my friend is pre-med. So I asked her about wearing the scrubs and apparently they have SCURB SKIRTS! I was like whaaaaat? I've never heard or seen that before.
> 
> And I love the loopeys too. I try so hard to justify things in my head God probably be shakin his head listening to my thoughts lol


 
I got a big clip, i use it when my hair is semi-wet and manageable. So hopefully it wont be breaking soon.  When my hair breaks that clip, then i will know that i have arrived ::roud look::

Yep, they do have scrub skirts. I think they are kind of cute. There are female surgeons that will wear these in the OR as well. And it still remains sterile in there somehow, I thought it was interesting too. The female doctor I saw was orthodox Jewish i believe...


----------



## belldandy (May 24, 2010)

taj said:


> Thank you!  *I just had a relaxer so my hair appears to be thin & flat but it's, much thicker & fuller*. I also realized that my head is slightly tilted to the side/forward) but, ladies you get the point. lol!


 
I know, dont u hate that?


----------



## lane (May 24, 2010)

taj said:


> Thank you!  I just had a relaxer so my hair appears to be thin & flat but it's, much thicker &  fuller. I also realized that my head is slightly tilted to the side/forward) but, ladies you get the point. lol!



Same thing happens to me and is reflected in the picture I posted!  You are closing in on your goal. Good job!


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

This is my final Goal. I am Happy yet sad at the same time.


----------



## Whimsy (May 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> This is my final Goal. I am Happy yet sad at the same time.



Final goal?  Girl...go over to the hip length thread and stop playin around!


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Final goal?  Girl...go over to the hip length thread and stop playin around!



No way, I am stopping at WSL that is my ultimate goal  but I have time to get there. LOL

will focus on keeping it trimmed and healthy same as now  when I finally reach my goal.

I won't be chopping my hair off anymore so I think the kids and hubby are going to be happy with that


----------



## Whimsy (May 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> No way, I am stopping at WSL that is my ultimate goal  but I have time to get there. LOL
> 
> will focus on keeping it trimmed and healthy same as now  when I finally reach my goal.
> 
> I won't be chopping my hair off anymore so I think the kids and hubby are going to be happy with that



Well good on you then!!!! 

My final goal is a BSL wash n go / BSL-MBL braidout.... so I've got a LONG way to go.


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Well good on you then!!!!
> 
> My final goal is a BSL wash n go / BSL-MBL braidout.... so I've got a LONG way to go.



Well Your hair looks awesome


----------



## BostonMaria (May 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah... i'm trying to remember what this chick did during p.e. class but i cant remember now, it was so long ago and i ditched p.e. a lot so i have few memories of that class lol.
> 
> but you'll figure things out. just like she makes exceptions to wear pants to work out and sleep, you can make an exception to trim   i'm sorry, but i'm all for loop holes lmao



I try to ask someone with more knowledge of the bible for stuff like this. The bible isn't supposed to be read literally, its deeper than that. Plus back in the days when the new testament was written there was no such thing as pants. Men wore skirts back then.  I think it means we're not supposed to be the head of the household, men are.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I try to ask someone with more knowledge of the bible for stuff like this. The bible isn't supposed to be read literally, its deeper than that. Plus back in the days when the new testament was written there was no such thing as pants. Men wore skirts back then.  I think it means we're not supposed to be the head of the household, men are.



lol but now a days we are the head of the household 

but i agree that the bible is more like a guide then an instruction manual...


----------



## belldandy (May 24, 2010)

I clarified my hair. I used suave coconut naturals for an instant condish.  its awesome and i'll use it for the rest of the summer.  moisturized then sealed my pockahontas braids with coconut oil.


BUT...why didnt yall tell me to wash and condition my hair in sections?
and plait it in the shower?
!!!
LOL j/k

This technique is great for really wavy or curly hair!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 24, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I clarified my hair. I used suave coconut naturals for an instant condish. its awesome and i'll use it for the rest of the summer. moisturized then sealed my pockahontas braids with coconut oil.
> 
> 
> BUT...why didnt yall tell me to wash and condition my hair in sections?
> ...


 
I LOVE Suave Coconut. It's in my shower right now! I'm so tempted to co-wash but I'm on this low-manipulation reggie right now so I can't wash til this weekend 

Anywho, I'm so over washing in sections. I'd been doing it for the past 2 months but I'm done now. It makes my hair harder to style afterwards and after washing all together last week, I've found it's not necessary for me. AND it takes waaaay too long lol


----------



## taj (May 24, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I know, dont u hate that?



Yes!! Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## taj (May 24, 2010)

lane said:


> Same thing happens to me and is reflected in the picture I posted!  You are closing in on your goal. Good job!



Thank you so much!! Your hair ridiculously gorgeous!!


----------



## taj (May 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Well Your hair looks awesome




JJamiah I met Whimpsy for the first time this weekend and her natural curl pattern is Fiyah.


----------



## kayte (May 25, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Well good on you then!!!!
> My final goal is a BSL wash n go / *BSL-MBL* braidout....


 
 Yes..




> so I've got a LONG way to go


 
whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

I got news for you
you're already THERE


----------



## belldandy (May 25, 2010)

taj said:


> Yes!! Your hair is so beautiful!


 
thanks, yours is too!


----------



## taj (May 26, 2010)

My hair is 4" from wsl. I'm going to follow my regimen consistently. I'll also improvise if needed, as I get closer to my goal. 

*My Regimen*
~Dust as needed
~Prepoo overnight b4 wash
~Clarify 1x a month
~Shampoo 1x a week
~Co-wash 1x a week
~Deep condition 2x a week
~Mild Protein 1x a week; Moisture
~BT 4x a week scalp only
~Spritz, moisturize & seal ends nightly
~Relax every 12 weeks 

Low manipulation, Protective Styles & No Heat is key during these last few months!! I'll only allow my stylist to flat iron on relax day, which is once every 3 months.

*If I wash 2x per week, is that considered low manipulation? TIA!!*


----------



## jerseygurl (May 26, 2010)

Damn but you ladies have some beautiful heads of hair. I think I'm going to take out my braids this weekend. I am so itching to do something else


----------



## belldandy (May 26, 2010)

cowashed today.

I stretched my wet hair to check progress.  Its growing! I am happy


----------



## jerseygurl (May 26, 2010)

I couldn't take it anymore I took out my braids now I don't know what to do with it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 27, 2010)

i need to wash my head...  me scalp is itchin even though i just washed it saturday...  that's how i know its summer, gotta wash more often lol


----------



## NJoy (May 27, 2010)

Whew.  I've been under the weather for a few days, just sleeping life away.  My hair has been wrapped in this scarf for the past 4 days straight.  Time for a nice cowash.  Can't wait to feel the warm water on my scalp.

I hope everyone's having a great day today.


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 27, 2010)

I'm unofficially checking in.  I hope that's okay T777...???  I'm still at MBL but trying to reach WL.  I will hopefully see it by Dec 31, 2010.


----------



## belldandy (May 28, 2010)

had to look everywhere for this thread...
been leaving my hair alone, spraying it with water-aloe juice. And sealing every night.  I am going to deep condition tomorrow.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 28, 2010)

How's that water aloe juice treating you? I use aloe juice but I mixed mine with oil water and glycerin. I'm thinking of just doing aloe and water.....


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Whew. I've been under the weather for a few days, just sleeping life away. My hair has been wrapped in this scarf for the past 4 days straight. Time for a nice cowash. Can't wait to feel the warm water on my scalp.
> 
> I hope everyone's having a great day today.


 
I hope you feel better soon NJOY


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 29, 2010)

Still aiming for the mark...


----------



## NJoy (May 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I hope you feel better soon NJOY


 
Thanks, JJ. Thought I was feeling better for a minute.  These springtime allergies make it hard on a sista to rebound. But I'm a mom so, there's no rest for the weary and my sick time is used up.  Ah well...at least my hair is healthy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 29, 2010)

i'm never trying a new cond again! my hair is ruined!!!!


----------



## NJoy (May 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm never trying a new cond again! my hair is ruined!!!!


 
HUH??!!!  What happened?!


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm never trying a new cond again! my hair is ruined!!!!




 I hope all is okay! What happened?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 29, 2010)

I touched up after 13 weeks.  I'll post pictures soon.  I'm still at MBL but I think I should be WL after my next touch up in August.


----------



## omachine (May 30, 2010)

Yes, I am unofficially striving for waist length. After yesterday, I am 5.6 inches from waist length. I bag my hair every night with s-curl and a leave in condition. I rinse my hair everyday with v-05 and pantene conditioner. I put s-curl alone the length during the day and occasionally put either castro oil or olive oil on the ends and a leave in conditioner. I normally pin up the back of my hair but I do wear my curly bangs in the front.  I just started henna-ing and I will do one treatment a month. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

NJoy said:


> HUH??!!!  What happened?!



look it


----------



## taj (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Mz.MoMo I'm so sorry about your experience with skala.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## taj (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been keeping my hair really moisturized and it feels really good! It's so soft & manageable. The products are penetrating the strands as opposed to coating it.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just popping in to wish everyone all the best on our journey to waist. I'm growing steadily, but feel stuck at MBL. CW'G is increasing my thickness and I am working out regularly, so I hope to make my goal this year.

I've got a feeling my right side will make it to WL before the left.... No matter what I do, or if I trim it to even it up, the right side just grows like that.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2010)

taj said:


> I've been keeping my hair really moisturized and it feels really good! It's so soft & manageable. The products are penetrating the strands as opposed to coating it.


 
whatcha using these days?


----------



## belldandy (Jun 1, 2010)

sigh I'm back...

I have update pics in my fotki under june pics
I have been treating my hair well but I wish october was here already.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 2, 2010)

Bell, your hair looks great! You're definitely on track for wl this year.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey ladies keep the posts coming!! what r your fav condishes you are using that have stood the test of time?


----------



## angel_tee (Jun 2, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies keep the posts coming!! what r your fav condishes you are using that have stood the test of time?


 
Hey 

Since the beginning of my hair journey i've been using KeraCare Humecto and Motions Moisture Plus. I love them both.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 2, 2010)

angel_tee said:


> Hey
> 
> Since the beginning of my hair journey i've been using KeraCare Humecto and Motions Moisture Plus. I love them both.


 
Coming out of lurk mode for a sec - your hair is gorgeous in your siggy. Congrats on your progress.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 2, 2010)

angel_tee said:


> Hey
> 
> Since the beginning of my hair journey i've been using KeraCare Humecto and Motions Moisture Plus. I love them both.


 
Ow ow!! That's some beautiful hair right there, girl! 
What are you using to get that bling?!


----------



## belldandy (Jun 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Bell, your hair looks great! You're definitely on track for wl this year.



thanks NJoy!


----------



## belldandy (Jun 2, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies keep the posts coming!! what r your fav condishes you are using that have stood the test of time?



I love ors replenishing, aphogee 2 min...neutrogena triple moist dc...i want to try "say yes to carrots"


----------



## taj (Jun 2, 2010)

NJoy said:


> whatcha using these days?



He-he

I've been on a journey to find the right combination of products to moisturize my ends. Thus far my favorite combo's are using ORS carrot oil, herbal essences long term relationship and then sealing with castor oil or argan oil. I apply it in very small amounts. Sometimes, I'll omit the carrot oil and replace it with a moisture mist spritz. 

Some don't like ORS carrot oil because when applied in large amounts it feels wet and heavy. The key for me is using it in small amounts. I don't think it smells bad... neither am I crazy about it but, it does the job. I moisturize the length of my hair with ORS olive oil, moisture mist spritz, aloe vera spritz (with glycerin and rosewater), etc.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 2, 2010)

Huggs  MS. MoMo


----------



## belldandy (Jun 3, 2010)

any of yall use aphogee products?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 3, 2010)

belldandy said:


> any of yall use aphogee products?


 
I use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, as needed.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 3, 2010)

I've used the 2 min reconstructor and the pro-vitamin leave in in the past


----------



## angel_tee (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you Nakia, it took me a loooong time to get here as you can see from my join date!! 

Njoy, that bling is all down to Africa's Best Organics, they have a product called 'Organic Smoother & Polisher'. You just use a tiny bit after you have styled your hair, it really gives it a nice shine.

Happy hair growing ladies...waistlength here we come!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

belldandy said:


> any of yall use aphogee products?



I use the Aphogee 2 minute, Aphogee 2 step and Aphogee Leave in, Aphogee Keratin Green tea , & Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair.


----------



## taj (Jun 3, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies keep the posts coming!! what r your fav condishes you are using that have stood the test of time?



KeraCare Humecto, Silicon mix and Moroccan moisture (something...I 4got).


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey girls! Back from vacay, i see things are progressing nicely for everyone!!

Condishies I haven't found my holy grail yet unfortunately.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jun 5, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies keep the posts coming!! what r your fav condishes you are using that have stood the test of time?




Moisture -- Silicon Mix
Protein -- Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey all, I love aphogee products... my fav condish at the moment is emergencia....and (skala)..


Look at angel tee!!! Beautiful !!!


----------



## belldandy (Jun 5, 2010)

was supposed to dc today but I slacked,
will do it early tomorrow....


----------



## NJoy (Jun 7, 2010)

My hair feels perfectly hydrated, thicker, heavier and longer.  I'm trying to resist length checking like crazy but, I'm definitely feeling changes in my hair.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 12, 2010)

Ladies, I'm back in the challenge! 

I don't know what got into me when I asked my friend who usually trims my hair for a slight dusting but to keep my "V" shape.  That did not happen.

I really don't know where to go from here. Hopefully with some dedication I will be able to make full WL by end of this year.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 12, 2010)

Just wanted to pop my head in cuz it's been forever since i've posted here!  My hair's growing well, I'm 8.5wks post right now; not getting a relaxer till july 27th so i still have a lot more growth to gain b4 then.  Everyone's hair looks so long and healthy :-D keep it up ladies!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jun 14, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies keep the posts coming!! what r your fav condishes you are using that have stood the test of time?



#1 is still Lacio Lacio
and I had to go back to LTR ( Hello Hydration's Long Term Relationship) it still gives me more slip than Aussie Moist. That's definitely a keeper.


----------



## belldandy (Jun 18, 2010)

whew! This thread was buried!
I have been psing and moisturizing like crazy
I'm upping my vitamins
still can't tolerate msm though


----------



## belldandy (Jun 18, 2010)

oh yeah for the condish, I am mixing a tablespoon of queen helene cholesterol into my ors...i like it


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

2 more inches to claim MBL  and 4 more to claim WL. I am excited ladies. I will be back to where I was.



I washed my hair today with Hair One Tea Tree on scalp and Hair One Olive Oil on my strands. I rinsed and applied APhogee 2 minute for about 30 minutes. I then rinsed that out and put Silk elements Megasilk treatment with PC in for 2 hours. Lo and behold it was better than BUTTER, ahhhh, I sprayed CHI keratin mist, HSH Soy Leave In, Argan Oil, got under the dryer for 5 minutes, blow dried for 2. 

Silky Smooth hair!

I flipped it up in an ouchless band and called it a day!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 20, 2010)

ok...so I am about...5 inches away. siggie is updated chart, but I'll post it here too. I was looking at my pics for this year, and I have been getting about an inch a month since like march. If this continues, I can make it this year!







I am going to try not to take another length pic until August, but watch my take one in July lol


----------



## testimony777 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello ladies,

I have been away from the board for a while because of life stuff. I have felt so bad that I sort of abandoned the thread but its been rough ya'll and there has just not been time for hair. I am happy to see all the great progress that people are making! There is some stunning hair in this thread and I am really excited to see the end results come December. 

As for me I will likely continue to lay low for a while. The forced break from hair kind of put some things into perspective for me and I have decided to try my darnedest to just enjoy the ride to WL, HL and possibly beyond without all the fuss and obsessing. 

I have had some hair revelations during my break. I now know that past BSL I must begin trimming my hair regularly. Dusting and S&Ds work just fine to get me to BSL but once my hair gets past that point I need regular trims to maintain the integrity of my strands. Otherwise my ends start to split easily and there is no amount of protein or moisture that will prevent that (I have learned this the hard way). I have also learned that while buns are great there is such a thing as overdoing it. I noticed some breakage at my nape on the left side that I believe came from wearing my buns too tight and twisting them in the same direction every time (it is basically the same kind of breakage you get when you wear a ponytail in the same place all). 

Anywho, I am really happy to see that you all are doing well on your hair journeys and I am really sorry that I have been MIA. 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

testimony777 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been away from the board for a while because of life stuff. I have felt so bad that I sort of abandoned the thread but its been rough ya'll and there has just not been time for hair. I am happy to see all the great progress that people are making! There is some stunning hair in this thread and I am really excited to see the end results come December.
> 
> ...


 
Good Morning Testimony how are you? I am glad to see you back


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> ok...so I am about...5 inches away. siggie is updated chart, but I'll post it here too. I was looking at my pics for this year, and I have been getting about an inch a month since like march. If this continues, I can make it this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey BHC, we are almost the same with the amount of inches to MBL and WL I have 2 for MBL and 4 for WL. My hair doesn't grow as fast as yours though. I hope to reach WL by the end of this year definitely hoping to reach MBL.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 22, 2010)

^^we will get there and have an e-party! =D


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> ^^we will get there and have an e-party! =D


 
 :alcoholic


 I received my Ponytails from Hairsisters today!
I quickly gelled up my hair  and put a Pony HOok in it. Got under the dryer and dried my hair most of the way. I put my pony on  AHhhh just like old times. I will rock this for the WHOLE SUMMER. I love it, it is low manipulation and I look groomed not to mention it last the whole week


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 22, 2010)

I've always wanted to post in this thread.  This is my rollerset hair, no flatiron that's why its shrinking up.  My tail is more of a U shaped now.  I've noticed that my hair isn't growing as fast, but the sides are growing in thank God.  The awkward layers are almost all gone.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, i forgot to post my pic here! this is what i posted previously

ok, here is my poor excuse for an update. i was having some issues so my hair already started to shrink by the time i took the pic. also, i attempted to show where hl was on me by putting on a belt, but it kept moving around and then i realized, i'm not all that sure where hl is so then i just put a yellow line where my pants where at lmao then i attempted to guess where tlb was and then where classic... i think i've just hit a slump in my hhj where i'm just ignoring my hair or something lol i dunno what's wrong with me.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> :alcoholic
> 
> 
> I received my Ponytails from Hairsisters today!
> I quickly gelled up my hair  and put a Pony HOok in it. Got under the dryer and dried my hair most of the way. I put my pony on  AHhhh just like old times. I will rock this for the WHOLE SUMMER. I love it, it is low manipulation and I look groomed not to mention it last the whole week


Ooooo!  Sounds exciting but...uh...where da pics at? 




BostonMaria said:


> I've always wanted to post in this thread.  This is my rollerset hair, no flatiron that's why its shrinking up.  My tail is more of a U shaped now.  I've noticed that my hair isn't growing as fast, but the sides are growing in thank God.  The awkward layers are almost all gone.



Your hair looks great, Maria!  Sounds like it's filling in nicely for that full, fab look!



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh, i forgot to post my pic here! this is what i posted previously
> 
> ok, here is my poor excuse for an update. i was having some issues so my hair already started to shrink by the time i took the pic. also, i attempted to show where hl was on me by putting on a belt, but it kept moving around and then i realized, i'm not all that sure where hl is so then i just put a yellow line where my pants where at lmao then i attempted to guess where tlb was and then where classic... i think i've just hit a slump in my hhj where i'm just ignoring my hair or something lol i dunno what's wrong with me.



If tailbone is where your natural spine ends then I think it's more like midway between the yellow and blue lines (just below the cracken.  )  Course, I'm nowhere near so, I may have no idea about tailbone hair length.

BTW, wasn't it you who mentioned the measuring pants?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

yes... but i'm not ready to graduate to the pants yet lol...  one day, one day

i'm still hovering at wl.  in fact.  last month i was wl but i dunno if i lost any length from my skala experience.  in the pic above i'm not wl but i dunno if its cause i have shrinkage kicking in already or if i did loose some length   i'm hoping it was the shrinkage though

the red line was a guess at where my booty crack started...  i'm pretty sure in those pants my crack starts where my pockets start...  but since i didnt lift my shirt up like i told my self i would, i had to guess where that was lmao... so yeah, i have no clue whether or not the lines were where they was supposed to be.  i'm not even sure if my hl is in the right spot.  i tried to feel for my hip bone, but since i have some meat on me...  well, all i felt was meat


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

NJoy always calling me out, see I took pictures . Since I am rocking this for the whole summer I will eventually upload them to my album and fotki. I do want ot keep up with my pics for later sakes, see the things I am doing with my hair along the way 


NJoy said:


> Ooooo! Sounds exciting but...uh...where da pics at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJoy (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NJoy always calling me out, see I took pictures . Since I am rocking this for the whole summer I will eventually upload them to my album and fotki. I do want ot keep up with my pics for later sakes, see the things I am doing with my hair along the way



Just keeping you on your game, mama.  Just keeping you on your game.   Mwaaah!! (I'll be watching out for those pics tho. )


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Just keeping you on your game, mama. Just keeping you on your game.  Mwaaah!! (I'll be watching out for those pics tho. )


 
 LOL  I was messing with you  

LOL


----------



## NJoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yes... but i'm not ready to graduate to the pants yet lol...  one day, one day
> 
> i'm still hovering at wl.  in fact.  last month i was wl but i dunno if i lost any length from my skala experience.  in the pic above i'm not wl but i dunno if its cause i have shrinkage kicking in already or if i did loose some length   i'm hoping it was the shrinkage though
> 
> the red line was a guess at where my booty crack started...  i'm pretty sure in those pants my crack starts where my pockets start...  but since i didnt lift my shirt up like i told my self i would, i had to guess where that was lmao... so yeah, i have no clue whether or not the lines were where they was supposed to be.  i'm not even sure if my hl is in the right spot.  i tried to feel for my hip bone, but since i have some meat on me...  well, all i felt was meat



First, I don't think you lost length.  It's just shrinkage, hon.  That hair is as gorgeous as ever.

And next, who would'a thunk we'd be talking about your cracken?  Wherever you say it is, I'm gonna take your word for it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 22, 2010)

lmao @ my cracken...  so long as i dont take any nakey shots huh lmao


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 23, 2010)

Lovely hair MoMo and Maria!

I feel like my hair is growing sooooo slow but I guess that's because I haven't straightened and my ng looks exactly the same as it did 2 months ago. Gosh I wish I was still getting relaxers so I can see some length lol

My hair could in fact be growing slower than last year because I was outside everyday, worked out 3 times a week, walked around campus all day, and co-washed more often.

I'm back to working out everyday, I started work yesterday and class starts next week so I'll be walking around outside alot, I started MSM for my joints (with a hair bonus) and I'm making my own growth oil mix. Still hoping to make WL by the end of the year. BTW, do we have official updates or do we just update when we want? If there's no official time, I will do a pulled length check at the end of the summer and a straightened check around November.

HHG ladies!

ETA: NJoy I can't WAIT until your next update!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi ladies nice to see all the gorgeous heads of hair out and about. I'm getting a lil bit frustrated here because last year I was definitely brushing MBL but now it feels like it's hardly brushing BSL (although I gave myself a much needed trim-about an inch or so).

I may have to bow out of this challenge and concentrate on the health of my hair especially since I'm transitioning.


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Still working on this head, and praying for growth!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 23, 2010)

I will be posting my updates next week some time.....so nervous.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Lovely hair MoMo and Maria!
> 
> I feel like my hair is growing sooooo slow but I guess that's because I haven't straightened and my ng looks exactly the same as it did 2 months ago. Gosh I wish I was still getting relaxers so I can see some length lol
> 
> ...



Way ta put the pressure on, girl!    I can't wait to update either.  Having my hair texlaxed makes it hard to see my ng's length too.  So, for my next update, I hope to have it straight.  I'll probably do that on Friday, July 2nd.  Today's my birthday so, this weekend will be crazy.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 23, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! No pressure girl lol I just love your hair and I love to see updates from EVERYBODY! Plus, I wanna see how that sulfur is working lol


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was going to just join the MBL in 2010 challenge but I think I want to try and aim for WL by the end of the year.
Honestly... I never thought I'd be aiming for waistlength when I first joined the board  .


----------



## belldandy (Jun 23, 2010)

everyone's hair is looking greeeeeat!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice progress pics


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 23, 2010)

*sigh* waist length still seems so far away


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> *sigh* waist length still seems so far away


 
Like an 18 mile drive with a full bladder. I am hoping wearing it in a PHony pony protective style so I am hoping it will hinder my need to length check. I am going to chew my fingers until a few months have passed.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 23, 2010)

awesome progress congrats!


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy belated birthday NJOY!


Testimony, glad to see you back. I hope all is well.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> Happy belated birthday NJOY!
> 
> 
> Testimony, glad to see you back. I hope all is well.


 

Awwww did I miss a BDAY!


HAPPY  BELATED NJOY  :alcoholic


----------



## NJoy (Jun 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! No pressure girl lol I just love your hair and I love to see updates from EVERYBODY! Plus, I wanna see how that sulfur is working lol





vestaluv1 said:


> I was going to just join the MBL in 2010 challenge but I think I want to try and aim for WL by the end of the year.
> Honestly... I never thought I'd be aiming for waistlength when I first joined the board  .





classychic1908 said:


> Happy belated birthday NJOY!
> 
> 
> Testimony, glad to see you back. I hope all is well.





JJamiah said:


> Awwww did I miss a BDAY!
> 
> 
> HAPPY  BELATED NJOY  :alcoholic



Thanks for the Birthday wishes, ladies.  No.  You haven't missed it.  It's today and I had a great Birthday.
*
Vesta*, your hair has come a long way and looks great!

I'm SO ready to touch up my hair.  Whenever it gets close, I always start panicking that it's breaking off and I just don't notice.  I saw what could be the beginning of a split end on a short hair in the front and am SURE it's a broken hair.  Uh, now I'm thinking there's a lot of point of demarcation breakage throughout that I just haven't noticed.  Aaaaaackkkkk!  I have another week until my touch up.  How will I survive?  HOW WILL I SURVIVE?!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 24, 2010)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 26, 2010)

So, a touch up next week won't work for me, schedulewise so, looks like I'm going to touch up within the next 2 days. Wish me luck. I'm always nervous at touch up time too. UGH! This hair stuff is driving me batty!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So, a touch up next week won't work for me, schedulewise so, looks like I'm going to touch up within the next 2 days. Wish me luck. I'm always nervous at touch up time too. UGH! This hair stuff is driving me batty!


 
You'll be okay, just post those updates when your done


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jun 27, 2010)

*NJoy* I cant wait to see your updates, yaay I love updates.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Couldn't wait until TUesday or thursday to wash my hubby said the build up from my gel was showing  so therefore I am sitting under the dryer with APhogee 2 Step on my hair. I will steam today haven't done that in a while. . I think My Ion moisture extreme will be the choice for today. I clarified my hair  whew hew, will shampoo with Hair one after the APhogee 2 step, I have found this allows me to make sure not too much protein is on my head and will prevent protein overload. Not many choices of open Moisturizing conditionersl I have my Banana Brulee Hmm maybe this one, but when I get under the steamer she is wicked she will make it seem like Aphogee 2 step was never applied LOL. I have Ion extreme moisture, Yes to carrots and Aussie 3 minute moisture. 

It's 5:30. I started at 5:15 wonder how long it's going to take


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Ladies I am determined you hear me Determined to be very close to WL this year, my goal isn't really until next year or WL but I am pushing it and will be happy with Close yet no Cigar.

I am Phony Pony my hair for the summer and pretty possible to do it after. I will continue my monthly deep proteins so that I keep it strong and maybe alternate every other week with my aphogee 2 minute.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2010)

so i used giovanni 50:50 shampoo for the second time yesterday and its official, i love it! hair was soft after and no tangles. and my conditioner glided on after. and i may be able to do away with the giovanni direct leave-in as i found a way to make my tresemme work as a leave-in without leaving residue. i like the giovanni, but no reason to have to buy an extra product that i can only get at one specific place around here (that is not the closest). i also both a tape measure so i can really keep track of growth. i ordered it so it should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, so I'm chickening out on relaxing this weekend and will probably stretch for a bit.  Still plan to do an update at the end of the month tho since I have to for a challenge.

But, dang!  I read a thread on pH levels of relaxers that has me straight trippin, boo. lachen  So, I'm going to stretch a bit til I can figure this thing out.  Funny because prior to LHCF, I was doing all sorts of unthinkable things to my hair...like touching up ng and then overlapping and smoothing down the entire length of my hair.   Now look at me.  Punking out.   I just don't want to lose all of my progress.

I'm with you, JJ, I'm headed for wl but will settle for close enough.  Uh, but I hate not meeting a goal exactly so, we'll see. We have a  half a year left.  That's plenty o' time to do something big!!


----------



## belldandy (Jun 27, 2010)

currently dcing !


----------



## belldandy (Jun 27, 2010)

ohhh happy belated bday njoy!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, so I'm chickening out on relaxing this weekend and will probably stretch for a bit. Still plan to do an update at the end of the month tho since I have to for a challenge.
> 
> But, dang! I read a thread on pH levels of relaxers that has me straight trippin, boo. lachen So, I'm going to stretch a bit til I can figure this thing out. Funny because prior to LHCF, I was doing all sorts of unthinkable things to my hair...like touching up ng and then overlapping and smoothing down the entire length of my hair.  Now look at me. Punking out.  I just don't want to lose all of my progress.
> 
> I'm with you, JJ, I'm headed for wl but will settle for close enough. Uh, but I hate not meeting a goal exactly so, we'll see. We have a half a year left. That's plenty o' time to do something big!!


 
NJoy I wouldn't worry about the PH of the relaxer, most of the things if not all of the things have some form of PH level. 

Bringing your hair back to it's normal level is important tis Neutralizing. Any who.

I AM relaxing this Wednesday  Yeah, I am Happy! I will be getting my relaxer cut, color and deep condition. So I am gearing up and ready to go (as soon as I put together a bag, LOL)


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 27, 2010)

I had severe matting that I was able to detangle. A lot of hair came out but I still had some growth. It may have been hair that was shedd over the 5 months I didn't comb.  I'm closer to waist now and won't know for sure how long until I straighten which will be in mid-July.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 27, 2010)

So I just decided that I am gonna put single braids (no extensions) in my hair next week. I need a break from doing my hair everyday, and I need to retain every inch possible if I want to reach all my goals this year. Plus I can wear my hair down without watching the humidty make it GROW as the day goes on. lol. Bunning is good and all, but...change is necessary sometimes. So I will be doing them on the 8th because I don't have class or work that day. And this will take some time cuz I have a lot of hair. I hope to keep them in for a month (2 weeks minimum). does anyone cowash with their hair braided up?


----------



## NJoy (Jun 27, 2010)

belldandy said:


> currently dcing !



Me too, girl.  While watching the BET Awards.  Oh, and thanks for the birthday wishes!




JJamiah said:


> NJoy I wouldn't worry about the PH of the relaxer, most of the things if not all of the things have some form of PH level.
> 
> Bringing your hair back to it's normal level is important tis Neutralizing. Any who.
> 
> I AM relaxing this Wednesday  Yeah, I am Happy! I will be getting my relaxer cut, color and deep condition. So I am gearing up and ready to go (as soon as I put together a bag, LOL)



I don't know, girl.  Check out this thread.  And don't read it with the lights off.  It's scary!! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=47544&highlight=relaxer

Especially the part where someone said something about overlapping disintegrating the hair.  




CurlyMoo said:


> I had severe matting that I was able to detangle. A lot of hair came out but I still had some growth. It may have been hair that was shedd over the 5 months I didn't comb.  I'm closer to waist now and won't know for sure how long until I straighten which will be in mid-July.



Most likely shed hair.  Congrats on getting closer.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Me too, girl. While watching the BET Awards. Oh, and thanks for the birthday wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am too tired to go to read it, I went to school for it and watched it eat away a can live. LOL, but that is known, just continue to take care of your hair.  LOL
I also have a few hair books still and chapters on PH, I wouldn't let it scare you.  

Overlapping isn't cool, which is one reason I no longer self relax. To each their own I just don't do it. I have a great Stylist who does my relaxers, cut and color when needed (3 times a year) and I color in between otherwise I am a DIY with everything else.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

i made some hair flowers guys   for me buns   took like less than 10min for 5 flower clips


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

lol @ overlapping relaxers...  back in the day i used to relax my whole head of hair every relaxer lmao.  its what i get for for not reading directions lmao


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol @ overlapping relaxers... back in the day i used to relax my whole head of hair every relaxer lmao. its what i get for for not reading directions lmao


 

I had a friend who used to do that and COLOR , I took her home the first weekend I Started and fixed her up something good, she was my supervisor but whew her hair was damaged. Said the lady relaxed her from root to tip every MONTH


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i made some hair flowers guys  for me buns  took like less than 10min for 5 flower clips


 
Let's see some pichas  with the bun and flowers!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

see luckily i used to relax once a year...  but from root to tip once a year is terrible too lmao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Let's see some pichas  with the bun and flowers!



lol ok, i'll post them but my hair isnt in a bun today since it was wash day... but it will do lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol ok, i'll post them but my hair isnt in a bun today since it was wash day... but it will do lol


 
I wanted to say I am loving your siggy hair. 

I can't wait to see what you made.  

I ate some fresh tomatoes I grew and I feel all geddy so I can imagine making something and being able to wear it. It just feels good when your apart of doing something.  Great Job Mz.MOMO!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

so i apparently forgot to glue the red flower to the clip lmao 

but here are the ones i did right lmao






















sorry about the lighting... i just did it real quick with mah phone


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i apparently forgot to glue the red flower to the clip lmao
> 
> but here are the ones i did right lmao
> 
> ...


 
While all are nice Number 2 and number 4 are fierce and on the most wanted list.  I like it Mz.MOMO I like it. You go girl. THey are all very nice.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

see i like #2 and #5 the best lmao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

i know the people at walmart were probably mad at me lmao...  i just got a bouquet of flowers and ran around taking flowers off of other bouquets and trading them with my flowers lmfao 

i walked up to the counter with a bouquet that had not one identical or matching flower lmao


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> see i like #2 and #5 the best lmao


 
Your right Number 5 is cute too, I love roses and the #2 looks like a Lily, number 5 looks like hmm I don't remember is it a Dahlia maybe?

Gorgeous none the less


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MOMO I will PM you tomorrow I want to know what you used for your hair clips and parts, I love the large ones and your right when I bun I could use these to accent my hairstyles  Thanks


----------



## NJoy (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol @ overlapping relaxers...  back in the day i used to relax my whole head of hair every relaxer lmao.  its what i get for for not reading directions lmao



Mz. Mo, that was me every relaxer too, every 6-8 weeks.  AND I had a fiery auburn color in my hair.  I don't even know how I still have hair on my head. 




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i apparently forgot to glue the red flower to the clip lmao
> 
> but here are the ones i did right lmao
> 
> ...





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i know the people at walmart were probably mad at me lmao...  i just got a bouquet of flowers and ran around taking flowers off of other bouquets and trading them with my flowers lmfao
> 
> i walked up to the counter with a bouquet that had not one identical or matching flower lmao



I love the flowers and am lmbo @ showing up at counter with a bouquet of handpicked flowers.  All for the price of one.    (taking notes)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 27, 2010)

Loving the flowers Mo!!

I have come with my updates....i'm so tired ya'll...plz jus click the linky...lol

http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com/2010/06/update.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Loving the flowers Mo!!
> 
> I have come with my updates....i'm so tired ya'll...plz jus click the linky...lol
> 
> http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com/2010/06/update.html



YAY!!! your hair looks great chica!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YAY!!! your hair looks great chica!!!


 
Muchos gracias!!...i jus need one o' dem flowas o' yearn!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2010)

I compromised.  Since I washed my hair tonight, I decided to dry and flat iron a section for the challenge that I'm in.  It was taking too long to do more than that and it's almost 3:30 am so, here ya go.  I'm squeaking along.  My hair is now at the bottom of my bra strap. Hoping to be able to claim mbl next month.

Oh, btw, the hair looks oily because I used IC Heat Protectant to lightly flat iron the texlaxed/ng section.   I'm excited about how thick that area looks compared to the relaxed ends tho.  Maybe I will continue to texlax instead of the planned corrective relaxer.  We'll see.  I'm going to try to stretch another month, if I can.

(Geez.  My back look hideous in the close up.  Sorry.)

Good night.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2010)

Great JOB NJOY, I am jelly momma, your going to reach WL and leave me behind  

I see you already in the HIp Length thread ready to leave me!!  

We were premies together 

Progress is awesome NJ


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I compromised. Since I washed my hair tonight, I decided to dry and flat iron a section for the challenge that I'm in. It was taking too long to do more than that and it's almost 3:30 am so, here ya go. I'm squeaking along. My hair is now at the bottom of my bra strap. Hoping to be able to claim mbl next month.
> 
> Oh, btw, the hair looks oily because I used IC Heat Protectant to lightly flat iron the texlaxed/ng section.  I'm excited about how thick that area looks compared to the relaxed ends tho. Maybe I will continue to texlax instead of the planned corrective relaxer. We'll see. I'm going to try to stretch another month, if I can.
> 
> ...


 
Great progress!!

You should be MBL in NO time! Keep it up!!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Great JOB NJOY, I am jelly momma, your going to reach WL and leave me behind
> 
> I see you already in the HIp Length thread ready to leave me!!
> 
> ...



LOL.  U're crazy, girl.   Nobody's leaving you behind.  I'm trying to keep up with you!  My next pic will, hopefully, be after a few months growth so that I can have a dramatic reveal like you did.   This one was only because of a challenge I'm in and not so exciting.  I'll take it, of course.  

And you know good and well I have no business being in the hl thread. I was trying to lurk but had to cry over wanting to be a preemie.  Heck.  If Mz.MoMo is a preemie, we'll have to be the wannabee preemies.  

June has been my laziest hair month.  Just too darn hot.  I hope that  heat jump starts a growth spurt.  In the meantime, I've gotta get back  on my game, keeping up with my vites and stuff.   I  wanna be a preemie!!! 




SmilingElephant said:


> Great progress!!
> 
> You should be MBL in NO time! Keep it up!!



Yay!  Thanks.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> LOL. U're crazy, girl.  Nobody's leaving you behind. I'm trying to keep up with you!  My next pic will, hopefully, be after a few months growth so that I can have a dramatic reveal like you did.  This one was only because of a challenge I'm in and not so exciting. I'll take it, of course.
> 
> And you know good and well I have no business being in the hl thread. I was trying to lurk but had to cry over wanting to be a preemie. Heck. If Mz.MoMo is a preemie, we'll have to be the wannabee preemies.
> 
> ...


 

 Your progress is amazing, You Grow Girl! I am relaxing and cutting on Wednesday  so I have to say buy buy to my ends.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 28, 2010)

AWESOME progress NJoy! Guess I'm off to rub some sulfur on my scalp thanks to you and Smiling Elephant lol.....we aren't premies yet cause we're still cookin. We are fetuses lol we'll be preemies in no time!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> AWESOME progress NJoy! Guess I'm off to rub some sulfur on my scalp thanks to you and Smiling Elephant lol.....we aren't premies yet cause we're still cookin. *We are fetuses *lol we'll be preemies in no time!



 So true!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Your progress is amazing, You Grow Girl! I am relaxing and cutting on Wednesday  so I have to say buy buy to my ends.



I'll be using my splitender on Wednesday just to make sure my ends are good.  I've used it twice and think it works great!  

Hey, did you see the first post in that relaxer ph level thread yet?  Help a sista make a decision. I want to texlax next week.  It says not to use anything over 12.5 ph which MOST are.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 28, 2010)

Girl gon head and use that relaxer. If you aren't scared of the CHEMICALS that are actually in there, then you might as well disregard the pH. I didn't read the whole thread but I do know chemistry....which is why I no longer relax lol If you are worried about the pH, you can add something more acidic to lower it. You texlax anyway so don't texlaxers normally add stuff to their relaxers? Buy some pH strips and test it out....vegetable oils are weak acids I think....unfortunately I don't know about chemistry as it relates to hair so I don't know anything about mixing oils with relaxers and how it reacts in your hair but people do it all the time? And your hair hasn't fallen out by now so why are you letting that little thread scare you lol. 

I wish you were having these concerns earlier lol I had a meeting with my orgo professor a month ago and I told her about my hair obsession so she decided to start ranting about relaxers and bonds and blahblahblah. Would've been great to ask her about the basicity since I half know stuff lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'll be using my splitender on Wednesday just to make sure my ends are good. I've used it twice and think it works great!
> 
> Hey, did you see the first post in that relaxer ph level thread yet? Help a sista make a decision. I want to texlax next week. It says not to use anything over 12.5 ph which MOST are.


 

go ahead get your texlax on and use PC to bring it back down after you neutralize it is okay. 

It is just important not to keep it high and to bring it back down as soon as possible. 

Which is the importance of the neutralizing step, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PffMT-7J7r0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN120wBEAWo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekkOFpEqX2M&feature=related


----------



## NJoy (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll have to hold off on the relaxer until sometime next week.  But, in the meantime, here's my official length check for June.


----------



## taj (Jul 1, 2010)

NJoy, I know you're NJoy'N all of that new growth!!! Your hair grows fast and it looks great! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## taj (Jul 1, 2010)

_
 I'm going to wash & dc this week...my hair needs moisture::! My ends are looking good and I hope to be full MBL by Fall. I need to be WSL by Dec. 31, 2010 @ 11:59 pm!! ____!_


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

NJ your hair looks great


----------



## NJoy (Jul 1, 2010)

taj said:


> _
> I'm going to wash & dc this week...my hair needs moisture::! My ends are looking good and I hope to be full MBL by Fall. I need to be WSL by Dec. 31, 2010 @ 11:59 pm!! ____!_




I hear you, girl.  Notice the ticker in my siggy?  I have my hair on a timer!


----------



## Ediese (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's my update. 

I'm about .5" from WL. I'll be taking a slight break from this challenge until the end of the year. I need to focus more on hair health rather than length because of some horrible shedding and some breakage that I've been having.

I'll see you ladies at the end of the year. Good luck everyone!!

April Length





June Length (yes I did smooth the roll on the right) lol -- you can see how the bkt has worn off here. My hair is right back to being fluffy.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 1, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Here's my update.
> 
> I'm about .5" from WL. I'll be taking a slight break from this challenge until the end of the year. I need to focus more on hair health rather than length because of some horrible shedding and some breakage that I've been having.
> 
> ...


 
.....ummmm....to me you are very much Waist Length....not .5 but you are THERE!......CONGRATS!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 5, 2010)

Since I did a coconut/yogurt treatment on my ng and blew them out a bit, seems it's managable for now. So, if I can hang, I'm going to try to stretch another 4 weeks before my relaxer. *sigh* I vowed never to stretch but, that will only be 12 weeks. I'm sure I've done that many times out of sheer laziness. That coconut/yogurt is protein so, maybe I'll try that every 2 followed by a moisturizing dc. Who knows. If that works well enough, maybe I can hold out until September and do my next length check then. And...who knows. Maybe mbl by then?  Ehn! We'll see. *gulp*

Ediese, you look wl to me too. Congrats with all that gorgeous hair!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 5, 2010)

Njoy you will definitely be MBL september. And I think you are right on track for your goal of WL by Dec. And Im right there with you, whooo whoo!!

And Ediese, OMG your hair grows so fast, I would claim WL if I were you. And by Fall you'll probably be Full WL, lucky you, go Ediese!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 5, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Njoy you will definitely be MBL september. And I think you are right on track for your goal of WL by Dec. And Im right there with you, whooo whoo!!


 
I think so too.  So let's get, get, get it!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 6, 2010)

ediese i agree w/the rest, you are so wl!!! congrats!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats *Ediese*!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, I seriously need to keep my hands out of my hair and get a serious ps going. I'm threatening a weave but, I'm a little scared. I always thought weaves cause too much stress at the ends of the wefts. Anyone use weaves as a ps with success? I'd hate to do something new now when I feel like I'm on a roll but, it just seems like it would be easier to deal with instead of handling my own hair for awhile. Whaddya think? Comments please. Sure would be nice to wear a nice hairstyle for awhile.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 8, 2010)

Njoy I use weaves as a protective style with no problem. And Ediese used to as well and you can see all the progress she made. Just make sure the braids arent too tight and that the tracks arent sewn down hella tight either. Because both can cause you hair loss and you dont want that. I love wearing weaves as a PS because I keep my hands out of my hair and I retain ALL of my growth. When Im out of weaves, I have severe H.I.H. disease. All bad. haha So I stay in an install.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 8, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I seriously need to keep my hands out of my hair and get a serious ps going. I'm threatening a weave but, I'm a little scared. I always thought weaves cause too much stress at the ends of the wefts. Anyone use weaves as a ps with success? I'd hate to do something new now when I feel like I'm on a roll but, it just seems like it would be easier to deal with instead of handling my own hair for awhile. Whaddya think? Comments please. Sure would be nice to wear a nice hairstyle for awhile.


 
........ Don't put that kind of stress on your hair!  You are doing so good now..... if you must do something.... try a wig!


----------



## thaidreams (Jul 8, 2010)

Ediese, 

Congrats on making WL! I cant wait to see more pictures of your beautiful hair!!! What are you doing to combat the shedding???


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 8, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> ........ Don't put that kind of stress on your hair! You are doing so good now..... if you must do something.... try a wig!


 
This is so OT but I had to come out of lurking to tell you Candy. I went to the bathroom & left this thread up. When I came back to the computer, your profile page was up. My 4 year old was sitting on the floor looking guilty. 

He confessed, "I clicked on Princess & the Frog." He saw your avi. I'm not so Disney educated but that isn't the right character, is it?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 8, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> This is so OT but I had to come out of lurking to tell you Candy. I went to the bathroom & left this thread up. When I came back to the computer, your profile page was up. My 4 year old was sitting on the floor looking guilty.
> 
> He confessed, "I clicked on Princess & the Frog." He saw your avi. I'm not so Disney educated but that isn't the right character, is it?



I'm gonna beg you to sit your son down so he can watch THE BEST MOVIE EVER MADE! LOL That's Jasmine from Aladdin! Ooh I love that movie I should watch it today!

BTW The Princess from the Princess and the Frog is black...I forgot her name though.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 8, 2010)

I've changed my regimen ladies. I'm going to be wearing braidouts everyday because it makes my weekly detanlging easier. I sure hope this doesn't cause any setbacks. I haven't had any set backs since the beginning but I've also never worn my hair out everyday. EVER. In my ENTIRE life! So we'll see....

Btw I was gonna do braids but everyone wants to charge me extra for the length of my hair and Im not paying over $200 for something unless it lasts 6 months lol


----------



## NJoy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, ladies. The weave has too many warnings and I would be the one to mess up. So, I'd better not get fancy and stay with what's been working. I can NOT afford a setback if I'm really trying to meet the WL 2010 goal.

I did a variation of the coconut/yogurt natural relaxer treatment today to deal with my ng. I feel soooo much better. And then I tried a variation of Kimmaytube's leave in conditioner. So, the co/yo treatment left my hair feeling strong and thick. I followed up with a moisturzing conditioner and then the leave in so, my hair is feeling well moisturized. I'm airdrying in six twisties and am having a really good hair day today. Ahhhh. Life is good again. (yep. I'm a drama queen. trying to keep it low key tho. Is it working? )

I think I'll do this treatment weekly thru the end of this month. 

Oh, and how funny about the Princess Jasmine thing.  And the Princess from the Princess and the Frog is Princess Tiana.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 8, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> This is so OT but I had to come out of lurking to tell you Candy. I went to the bathroom & left this thread up. When I came back to the computer, your profile page was up. My 4 year old was sitting on the floor looking guilty.
> 
> He confessed, "I clicked on Princess & the Frog." He saw your avi. I'm not so Disney educated but that isn't the right character, is it?


 
too funny...the av is from Disney's "Aladdin" (Princess Jasmine and Aladdin hook up)


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 9, 2010)

Summer Growth Where R U?

Okay I don't see my Summer Growth No where I think It's lost? erplexed


----------



## NJoy (Jul 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Summer Growth Where R U?
> 
> Okay I don't see my Summer Growth No where I think It's lost? erplexed


 
Hmmm... I wonder if you have to spend time outside to find it? If so, I'm going to be S.O.L because I've been hiding from the heat like it's a bill collector.  I Mr. Growth Spurt finds me but I'm trying not to peek or worry. I think that's when it sneaks up on ya.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't feel like my hair is growing at all these days...  

I'm thinking about trying a blow dryer stretched braidout for the first time this weekend.  Even if I don't make WL by December, I can at least enjoy what I have, sometime...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 9, 2010)

i have to wait for monsoon for my spurt.  it should have started last week but its late


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to go back and read the op, but how often do we have to update?

My growth spurt is in full effect! I am 6 weeks post and I would say that I am growing at double my normal rate.  It looks like I am 10-12 weeks post.  
I am going to do some medium/large box braids (inspired by Domin/longhairdontcare2011) this weekend and try to keep them in for 2 weeks at a time.  I feel pretty confident that I will be WL by December.  

Congrats Ediese, NJoy, Taj, everybody!
 We're going strong!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been expecting a summer growth spurt. Don't know where it went. So I am starting DE (Diatomaceous Earth) today to give myself a jump start.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i have to wait for monsoon for my spurt. it should have started last week but its late


 




*Whatchutalkinbout Mz.MoMo?*

*.*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the nicest thing about being relaxed was being able to evaluate my new growth. Now, I just can't tell what I have. Seem like the same as 3 months ago but I know it's growing. I'm considering a sew in since everyone wants to charge an arm and a leg for kinky twists.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 9, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Njoy I use weaves as a protective style with no problem. And Ediese used to as well and you can see all the progress she made. Just make sure the braids arent too tight and that the tracks arent sewn down hella tight either. Because both can cause you hair loss and you dont want that. I love wearing weaves as a PS because I keep my hands out of my hair and I retain ALL of my growth. When Im out of weaves, I have severe H.I.H. disease. All bad. haha So I stay in an install.




How do you take care of your hair underneath? How long do you keep your sew in in?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> *Whatchutalkinbout Mz.MoMo?*
> 
> *.*



huh?  monsoon is late!!! i've been waiting for rain and humidity but its not here...  just dry heat


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> huh? monsoon is late!!! i've been waiting for rain and humidity but its not here... just dry heat


 
You should move over here to the midwest with me.  The humidity has been horrible all summer.   The humidity is 88% right now and it's still very early in the morning.  Simply walking outside will cause you to break into a sweat.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> You should move over here to the midwest with me.  The humidity has been horrible all summer.   The humidity is 88% right now and it's still very early in the morning.  Simply walking outside will cause you to break into a sweat.



oh no ma'am!!! i hate the humidity lmao but my hair loves it  i will still with the 2 months of humidity


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh no ma'am!!! i hate the humidity lmao but my hair loves it  i will still with the 2 months of humidity


 
Lol, I agree the humidity is very good for the hair.  I have absolutely no issues with hair dryness during the summer.  Unfortunately, this results in more acne too.  I hope you get your rain very soon Mz. MoMo, lol!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 10, 2010)

Well its been raining every single day where i'm at....particularly every evening....don't know if i truly received my growth spurt yet

Still pushinng for Full Waist Length by the end of the year.....i just need 2 inches to do it!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> huh? monsoon is late!!! i've been waiting for rain and humidity but its not here... just dry heat


 
Oh ok. Gotcha!  Was just dying to use my Arnold Drummond image.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

ugh!!!! tell me why as soon as i put my darn flat iron to my head i hear thunder!!!!

aint this some mess!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ugh!!!! tell me why as soon as i put my darn flat iron to my head i hear thunder!!!!
> 
> aint this some mess!




At least you heard it BEFORE you finished. Unlike getting your car washed and it rains the next day. I HATE that! Stupid weather people.....soooo OT


Carry on.....lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2010)

I got my hair done on Friday  I am so happy I went, I am so satified with this weeks services, From my hair to goes they've done a great JOB!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 10, 2010)

^^^ PICS PICS PICS!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

i'm throwing a hair tantrum   :axehunter:   lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2010)

HEllo Ladies 

How are you doing, I have been so Busy with the Mr. and now my boys are back. I have used 1 thing up.

My NTM Silk Touch Leave in is all finished. 

I am also going to be making a couple of trips to the Salon for the SUmmer, I think since I like to pamper myself in the warmer months usually from May - September.

I am also putting this on prepaid cards and making request for gifts for gift certificates.
I Realized I miss being pampered.

I had a Prescriptive Facial, Pedicure, Wax and my hair done this week and it felt so relieving. I haven't gotten this much attention in such a long time. I feel like a new woman  

I think the Mr. Needs one he is a bit cranky!  
__________________


----------



## NJoy (Jul 13, 2010)

Sure is quiet in here. Checking back to see if JJ decided to post some pics (cough*hint*cough)


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jul 13, 2010)

No real updates here.  I made the serious decision not to cut until next year.  Hopefully that will help get me to WL by December.

Want see to some updates from everyone else-need some inspiration ladies!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Sure is quiet in here. Checking back to see if JJ decided to post some pics (cough*hint*cough)


 

 no I don't have any pics. Plus my curls so nicely dropped today which sucks I am like all that work to have the humid heat just drop my curls like nothing   I will be taking some more pics in December. I want to give my hair time to regrow after my trim


----------



## NJoy (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm about to be a hennindigo-head. Just ordered henna and indigo last night. Gonna try it for the first time. I'm looking for a way to get jet black hair but, the strengthening benefit of henna is a big plus. Anyone here use either? Look at my hair. Won't that black be stunning?!

ETA: Trying to be jet black like the lovely JJamiah.


----------



## soon2bsl (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey ladies! So I made BSB in mid April, BSL about a month and a half ago, and am currently in the MBL 2010 challege & WL 2011 challenge. I decided to come in this thread to peak in, and I recognize some of the other ladies in the MBL challenge over here as well. 

So I'm thinking, for fun, I'd like to join this challenge too, if it's not too late.  I say "for fun" because my actual goal is WL by next May, but hey you never know right? Maybe I could possibly _graze_ WL by the end of the year with a summer growth spurt. I'm about 1.5 inches inches from MBL and about 4.5-5 inches from WL. I'll be over here getting inspiration from you ladies! Best wishes to you all and HHG!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok so can I vent for a second? It has nothing to do with my hair but....it leads up to my hair lol

So....I'm so freakin sick of my body and its proportions and the way my body stores fat. So I've gained 15 pounds since being in college. Graduated HS in 07 at 135 lbs....everybody told me I was too skinny and needed to gain weight (although I didn't feel that way). My arms were skinny, my legs were skinny, I hardly had a butt or hips. Fast forward to now, I'm a senior in college. I definitely gained the freshman 15. I'm satisfied with my legs, hips, and arms BUT I HATE my waist, backand stomach. The fat went there FIRST and then the other places. So whenever I start losing weight (I would like to get back down to 135) it leaves my legs, butt and hips first. I don't wanna have a child's body forever but I HATE my fat back. I can't even tell where my waist is anymore...which leads me to my hair...can ya'll tell me how far I have until waist length? I thought it was where my roll was but then in another pic, it seemed to be higher than the roll (I looked from where it started going in). So I posted 3 pics with red lines of where I THINK my waist is. WHERE IS IT?!! And how many inches do I have to get there?

Ok my rant is over....I'm just really emotional right now. Earlier I was whining about my slow growth and now this.

ETA: ok looking at the AFTER pics, my back doesn't look that bad. But trust me, before I cropped the pics....*shudders*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

you store fat exactly like me.  my gut is like my camels hump for fat lol, my back rolls are no joke and i hate my shape w/o properly fitting close.  

also, when i lose weight my thighs and hips are the 1st to go.  i feel you pain my friend.

but i also go by my fat roll for wl lol it seems to work the best for me.  but that is why i only take length check pix WITH shirts lol i dont want the world to see my fatty sexiness lol

eta:  i think the 1st 2 pix have the line in the right place... and i wish i had your rolls.  i have monster rolls compared to yours lmao


----------



## NJoy (Jul 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok so can I vent for a second? It has nothing to do with my hair but....it leads up to my hair lol
> 
> So....I'm so freakin sick of my body and its proportions and the way my body stores fat. So I've gained 15 pounds since being in college. Graduated HS in 07 at 135 lbs....everybody told me I was too skinny and needed to gain weight (although I didn't feel that way). My arms were skinny, my legs were skinny, I hardly had a butt or hips. Fast forward to now, I'm a senior in college. I definitely gained the freshman 15. I'm satisfied with my legs, hips, and arms BUT I HATE my waist, backand stomach. The fat went there FIRST and then the other places. So whenever I start losing weight (I would like to get back down to 135) it leaves my legs, butt and hips first. I don't wanna have a child's body forever but I HATE my fat back. I can't even tell where my waist is anymore...which leads me to my hair...can ya'll tell me how far I have until waist length? I thought it was where my roll was but then in another pic, it seemed to be higher than the roll (I looked from where it started going in). So I posted 3 pics with red lines of where I THINK my waist is. WHERE IS IT?!! And how many inches do I have to get there?
> 
> ...


 
(Y'all, please don't get me cryin. )


Your hair looks great and is growing nicely. 

Btw, I use my fat roll as my wl marker. I'm in the same position as you with wanting to put on weight in certain areas and adding where you didn't want it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

lol maybe instead of the "wl challenge"  we should be the "fr (fat roll) challenge" lol

but yalls rolls still have nothing on mine


----------



## NJoy (Jul 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol maybe instead of the "wl challenge" we should be the "fr (fat roll) challenge" lol
> 
> but yalls rolls still have nothing on mine


 
Wow. PLEASE don't have me in a FR challenge.  That's just wrong.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow. PLEASE don't have me in a FR challenge.  That's just wrong.



        dead!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 18, 2010)

lol I love the challenge. Just the motivation I need to hit the gym hahaha.  I remember taking pics before I started working out for my comparison pics and they looked HORRIBLE! But I proabbly think I have more rolls than I really do just like I don't think my hair is long. Oh the craziness of being an insane woman.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol I love the challenge. Just the motivation I need to hit the gym hahaha.  I remember taking pics before I started working out for my comparison pics and they looked HORRIBLE! *But I proabbly think I have more rolls than I really do just like I don't think my hair is long. Oh the craziness of being an insane woman.*



had to repeat this lol


----------



## NJoy (Jul 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol I love the challenge. Just the motivation I need to hit the gym hahaha. I remember taking pics before I started working out for my comparison pics and they looked HORRIBLE! But I proabbly think I have more rolls than I really do just like I don't think my hair is long. Oh the craziness of being an insane woman.


 
Wow. Y'all shamed me back over to the fitness side where I'm MIA in at least 2 challenges.  I just want to lose this back fat. Course, I'm sitting here eating dark chocolate peanut m&m's now. I feel so dirty.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

^^^  bad girl!  you should give those m&m's to me  lol


so monsoon has finally come and my hair is behaving so well.  my friends (who i've been helping with her hair) hair is behaving too.  i think we found the secrete to humidity and hair lol


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 18, 2010)

i need four more inches! probably won't make it till next year but i will be pretty close by the year's close!


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess I missed this thread and challenge. I think I can make full WL by December. I'll stick to my 1x a week DCing and moisturising every other day for optimum retention. I'll be retouching every 8 - 12 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 18, 2010)

I feel so BALD!


----------



## taj (Jul 18, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> I guess I missed this thread and challenge. I think I can make full WL by December. I'll stick to my 1x a week DCing and moisturising every other day for optimum retention. I'll be retouching every 8 - 12 weeks.



Welcome!! I believe that I can make WSL by December too. I have 4" to go, but I don't think I'll be full WSL.


----------



## taj (Jul 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I feel so BALD!



You suffer from hairanorexia too! The feelings are mutual. lol!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think I will make it this year, I am definitely shooting for next year  WL is my final goal


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 18, 2010)

taj said:


> You suffer from hairanorexia too! The feelings are mutual. lol!


 
THanks for the boost, I didn't think the 2 inches made a difference but I see now they do, I can tell they are gone  LOL when it is done and curled it looks the same to me but when I get washed and my hair is wet and I am like  something is missing.


I won't be cutting my hair for the rest of the year, only split ending for every other month. ONE pass per small section


----------



## lnana04 (Jul 18, 2010)

lnana04 said:


> Can I join? I just joined the mid-back challenge, but possibly I can make it to waist-length by the end of next year as well? I think I'd like to give it a shot. Here's my current length.



I'm pretty much at waist length since this photo/post but I've lost so much hair since. It matted up in January and I lost what felt like a fist full, now its just gotten worse. I'm scared to straighten it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol maybe instead of the "wl challenge" we should be the "fr (fat roll) challenge" lol
> 
> but yalls rolls still have nothing on mine


 


NJoy said:


> Wow. PLEASE don't have me in a FR challenge.  That's just wrong.


 


Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> dead!


 

With statements like this i have concluded you all are from my planet!!!

.....


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah lead a fight to  me from the MBL thread (even though I DON'T think I'm MBL yet). So, here I am. Not sure if I'll make it this year. I'm already in the WL 2011 Challenge just in case. 

I will continue to DC every week, using a protein based conditioner at least twice a month. I also start the HYH Challenge next week. So I'll be protective styling for the remainder of the year. Hopefully that'll get me over the hump.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

OOOOHhhh you telling on me! LOL 

Welcome to the WL Challenge of 2010


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> OOOOHhhh you telling on me! LOL
> 
> Welcome to the WL Challenge of 2010


 
I'm sorry...who are you???


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

YAAAY! Welcome to your new home! lol


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

:welcome3:

 Who me?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok so can I vent for a second? It has nothing to do with my hair but....it leads up to my hair lol
> 
> So....I'm so freakin sick of my body and its proportions and the way my body stores fat. So I've gained 15 pounds since being in college. Graduated HS in 07 at 135 lbs....everybody told me I was too skinny and needed to gain weight (although I didn't feel that way). My arms were skinny, my legs were skinny, I hardly had a butt or hips. Fast forward to now, I'm a senior in college. I definitely gained the freshman 15. I'm satisfied with my legs, hips, and arms BUT I HATE my waist, backand stomach. The fat went there FIRST and then the other places. So whenever I start losing weight (I would like to get back down to 135) it leaves my legs, butt and hips first. I don't wanna have a child's body forever but I HATE my fat back. I can't even tell where my waist is anymore...which leads me to my hair...can ya'll tell me how far I have until waist length? I thought it was where my roll was but then in another pic, it seemed to be higher than the roll (I looked from where it started going in). So I posted 3 pics with red lines of where I THINK my waist is. WHERE IS IT?!! And how many inches do I have to get there?
> 
> ...


 


NJoy said:


> (Y'all, please don't get me cryin. )
> 
> 
> Your hair looks great and is growing nicely.
> ...


 
YAY!!! Y'all use your rolls to measure WL too. I really AM at home!!! 



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> YAAAY! Welcome to your new home! lol


 
And what was your MBL self doing ova there ANYWAY?!?!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 21, 2010)

^^^HAHAHAHA I just like to read and look at hair porn!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> THanks for the boost, I didn't think the 2 inches made a difference but I see now they do, I can tell they are gone  LOL when it is done and curled it looks the same to me but when I get washed and my hair is wet and I am like  something is missing.
> 
> 
> I won't be cutting my hair for the rest of the year, only split ending for every other month. ONE pass per small section


 
Still looking gawgeous I'm SURE! 




lnana04 said:


> I'm pretty much at waist length since this photo/post but I've lost so much hair since. It matted up in January and I lost what felt like a fist full, now its just gotten worse. I'm scared to straighten it.


 
Wow. Sorry about the setback. It's still matting up? What's causing the matting?


----------



## NJoy (Jul 27, 2010)

B..u..m..p...!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 27, 2010)

::steps in thread, sees no new pics::




NOOOOOOO BUMPING IF YOU AREN'T FEEDING MY HAIR PORN ADDICTION!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm. Nothing exciting but, I did update my siggy pic. Texlaxed today. I'm getting some nice thickness. I'll update again after I do my first henna/indigo. It's the best I can do for now, mama. 

Now can I buuuuump?


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

WITH HAIR LIKE THAT, GIRL YOU NEARLY BUMPED ME OFF THE CHAIR!!!!

YOUR HAIR HAS GROWN SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS BABY DOLL!!!!!!!!! I'M PROUD OF YOU SIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 29, 2010)

Great Progress NJ 

U still rocking that PP, I am wearing my Delia proud 

I love it, I don't have any of my hair out  ahhh feels like a hairy vacation, LOL
Let's see what 6 months of my best months bring me. These are my growing months.  then I might do it again if I am lazy enough. LOL 

I just love the ease of my regimen, it allows me to enjoy my hair while still getting my protective rest time for my hair in.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 29, 2010)

OOOOHH NJOY your hair is growing soooo nicely! WL READY OR NOT, HERE SHE COOOMMMMEEESSS!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 29, 2010)

grow said:


> WITH HAIR LIKE THAT, GIRL YOU NEARLY BUMPED ME OFF THE CHAIR!!!!
> 
> YOUR HAIR HAS GROWN SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Grow. Hold on to your seat next time. Hopefully August will be good to me as I go hard with this growth/ps thing. Can't wait for my henna/indigo treatment! 




JJamiah said:


> Great Progress NJ
> 
> U still rocking that PP, I am wearing my Delia proud
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, JJ. I'm definitely going to stick with my PP strategy with a baggied bun beneath. Instant wl hairdo.  And now that I've texlaxed my ng, the look will be easy to wash and go!



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OOOOHH NJOY your hair is growing soooo nicely! WL READY OR NOT, HERE SHE COOOMMMMEEESSS!


 
Thanks, girlie. I'm very happy with the way that it's growing. I'm going to grow it long and then phase these layers out. WL, I'm coming fo ya!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats NJoy. Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 29, 2010)

Sooooo I am afraid when I get to waist length that it is going to be hard as heck to manage my hair.... hmmm


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hmmm. Nothing exciting but, I did update my siggy pic. Texlaxed today. I'm getting some nice thickness. I'll update again after I do my first henna/indigo. It's the best I can do for now, mama.
> 
> Now can I buuuuump?


 

Wowzer! Your hair did that in six months!? Dang that would be like a dream come true if my hair can! Nice! I know you are happy!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 29, 2010)

NJoy you got some super SWANG goin on girl!!! Whatever you doin keep it up


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's my update:







Check out my thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=488222

And I have more pic on my Fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/mEmYSELFaNDj/june-31st-2010/


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 31, 2010)

MM Beautiful Hair beautiful Hair! YOur almost WL ; just breath you'll be there LOL!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 31, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've got some lush, beautiful hair! Congrats on your success!!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 31, 2010)

Great progress everyone!

I'm going to touch up at 10 weeks this Friday.  I'll post an update then.

Till then, these pics are a few weeks old - prolly 5-6 weeks post.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay....i think my hair has thinned out or something.....my sister says it could seem like its thinner bc i flat ironed it....or i think maybe its because i haven't been using my JBCO this spring/summer.....its just so hot.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2010)

Njoy, Myselfandj, and OP 
you have make alot of great progress, congratz
MAJ I think you're WL already   let's start the party


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 4, 2010)

humph, why does wl look so long and pretty on every one else but feels sl on me lol


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 5, 2010)

4 inches...le sigh


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Njoy, Myselfandj, and OP
> you have make alot of great progress, congratz
> MAJ I think you're WL already   let's start the party


 Ohh I wanna party but I feel like I need a good 2-3 more inches before I can claim it. Im thinking Dec, by im gonna be shouting WL from the mountain tops. lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 5, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> humph, why does wl look so long and pretty on every one else but feels sl on me lol


 

you on that stuff aint ya guhl?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 5, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> you on that stuff aint ya guhl?


----------



## NJoy (Aug 5, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Ohh I wanna party but I feel like I need a good 2-3 more inches before I can claim it. Im thinking Dec, by im gonna be shouting WL from the mountain tops. lol


 

What the?! 2-3 more inches?  I think you're on that stuff too?  Your hair is looking good, girl! If you don't claim wl at least by the end of this month, I'll be looking fo ya.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Aug 5, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Ohh I wanna party but I feel like I need a good 2-3 more inches before I can claim it. Im thinking Dec, by im gonna be shouting WL from the mountain tops. lol




More like *one inch* away!  Congrats hun!  Very pretty hair and great progress!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

I have my hair up in braids but I see no growth  

It's okay though  

I only plan on joining the WL challenge next year as far as length goal. I might subject myself to two more challenges. 

I am hanging in there right now with my new schedule  Next tuesday makes 2 weeks, wish me luck.

I am trying so many new things at the moment. New diet (what a BIG change), & New hair schedule and some speed walking  trying to trim this waist line.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have my hair up in braids but I see no growth
> 
> It's okay though
> 
> ...


 
I hear you on this one. My update pics have been calling me out left and right. I at least want to arrive at WL with an actual WAIST! I figure, no need drawing attention to my waist with wl hair if I'm not in shape. So, I'm trying to focus on shaping up too, girl.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 8, 2010)

Ladies...you really are an inspiration!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 16, 2010)

Happily wearing my wl phonytail. Yep.  Instant WL. Can't tell me no-thing! 

Where is everybody?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^ I dunno NJoy, Work that Pony


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Happily wearing my wl phonytail. Yep.  Instant WL. Can't tell me no-thing!
> 
> Where is everybody?



yeah...  its been quiet lately


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's a little update.  I touched up last week, but just did a rollerset.







I tried to do one of those half-half shots that some ladies do, but... meh






I'm not sure if I'll make WL before new years eve.  If I don't I'll just join 2011's WL and HL challenges.

Please ignore my raggeteh "house" clothes... and backfat.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Here's a little update. I touched up last week, but just did a rollerset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You Divas crack me up with "I'm not sure if I'll make it" when you know GOOD AND DERN WELL YOU'RE BREATHING ON WL RIGHT NOW!  You will DEFINITELY be WL by the end of the year. Heck, you'll be scraping it by the end of this month.  Your hair looks FABULOUS!!! :waytogo:


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Here's a little update. I touched up last week, but just did a rollerset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oohhh OP your hair is  you go Girl! You'll be there by years end for sure. You'll be in HL 2011


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah it has been quiet in here. I'm tryin so hard not to do a length check thats why I haven't been stoppin in. Feel like I'm in the same spot. I think my last length check was July so I'm gonna wait until September.

Optimus Prime what you talkin bout?! Looks like you only need about an inch to make it!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 19, 2010)

Once again...


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Aug 19, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Here's a little update.  I touched up last week, but just did a rollerset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great hair and pics!  You are literally right there! 1-2 months you'll most likely be full WL.  And your ends look good too   CONGRATS!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 19, 2010)

uhhh, prime.... you know you're like >< right there darn near right????  it will not take you no 4 months to make up that lil bit o' space between your ends and wl.  i'm sure if you sneeze hard enough you'll be there!!!


on this end of things...  i may finally be headed out of purgatory land (that space between wl and hl lol) cause its seems about about 2-3inches away from hl.  i think i can make it by nov or dec


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 19, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Here's a little update.  I touched up last week, but just did a rollerset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you are going to be there soooo soon congrats. dec 31st youll be full WL trust


----------



## Kurli-Q (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm almost there again.  Have about an inch left to go.  Please don't mind my crazy hair, I just came back from the water park.

[URL=http://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/missnina223/?action=view&current=fbd0d959.jpg]
	

[/URL]

[URL=http://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/missnina223/?action=view&current=29e3c901.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 19, 2010)

*Random Thought:*​Ladies....my SIGGY pic contains my FIRST official Length check, I have to admit...I didn't feel like my hair was budging at all , but now that I have some evidence I'm feeling pretty confident and motivated!!
wooot wooooot!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL noooooooooooo!! How about I posted in the wrong thread! Thought this was the Waistlength in 2012 thread!!!

yup im shame!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

HAHA! That's ok! Great progress! KUTGW

BTW I personally think you can be WL in 2011 if you retain most of your growth....but no pressure!

AND you can change your siggy because you're APL!!! Congrats!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

Kurli-Q said:


> I'm almost there again.  Have about an inch left to go.  Please don't mind my crazy hair, I just came back from the water park.
> 
> [URL=http://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/missnina223/?action=view&current=fbd0d959.jpg]
> 
> ...




Um.....that first pic looks WL to me

And I LOVE your hair! You have a new stalker!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone.  You guys are so encouraging cause that hair anorexia is no joke.  If I hadn't learned to take pics, I'd swear I was apl.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> on this end of things...  i may finally be headed out of purgatory land (that space between wl and hl lol) cause its seems about about 2-3inches away from hl.  i think i can make it by nov or dec



You'll most likely be there this year.  I be spyin' on you on deez hairboards   and you're pretty close.



Kurli-Q said:


> I'm almost there again.  Have about an inch left to go.  Please don't mind my crazy hair, I just came back from the water park.
> 
> [URL=http://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/missnina223/?action=view&current=fbd0d959.jpg]
> 
> ...



You look WL to me.  You're only stretching and your hair isn't straightened in these pics.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Kurli-Q said:


> I'm almost there again. Have about an inch left to go. Please don't mind my crazy hair, I just came back from the water park.
> 
> [URL="http://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/missnina223/?action=view&current=fbd0d959.jpg"]
> 
> ...


 
Congrats, girl.  You are there!!!  And your hair looks


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 19, 2010)

*Kurli-Q*, beautiful hair and congrats.  You are there.  

*Optimus_Prime*, you are so close to waist length and I love that roller set.  Your hair is very beautiful and is going to look so amazing at waist length.  You will definitely make it by the end of the year.

Congrats ladies. All of you are doing a great job.


----------



## SVT (Aug 19, 2010)

Been wearing my natural hair flatironed these past few weeks.  So glad to have a break from the SSK's. I still workout. I re-iron the frizzy hair when it becomes really bothersome to me.

Current length: I'd say MBL. Doesn't look like I'll make WL this year but I'm not discouraged. I've always been a slow grower.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 19, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Kurli-Q*, beautiful hair and congrats.  You are there.
> 
> *Optimus_Prime*, you are so close to waist length and I love that roller set.  Your hair is very beautiful and is going to look so amazing at waist length.  You will definitely make it by the end of the year.
> 
> Congrats ladies. All of you are doing a great job.



Thanks, young lady! You're very gracious  



SVT said:


> Been wearing my natural hair flatironed these past few weeks.  So glad to have a break from the SSK's. I still workout. I re-iron the frizzy hair when it becomes really bothersome to me.
> 
> Current length: I'd say MBL. *Doesn't look like I'll make WL this year but I'm not discouraged. I've always been a slow grower*.



Take a pitcha! you may be surprised


----------



## SVT (Aug 19, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Take a pitcha! you may be surprised



I'm taking a pic before the year is over.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Girls,

I know...I know I havent been in here in like months. I just know that I will not get to wl by 2010. I am discouraged and I need a trim which I will get from my sister on August 29th...WL is on my list of wants for 2010 besides a man...lol. Anyway here is my length check and my hair curly/wavy which is how I have been wearing it the majority of the summer.

Keep your fingers, toes and eyes crossed that I make WL.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

deleted.........


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

^^Umm....WOW! That's some serious progress in less than a month!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks but I think the pic is lying! Somehow...haven't been able to figure out why my torso looks so long in the first pic because its very short like in the second. People tease me about my short torso all the time! So I think that red line thingy is off or something.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 19, 2010)

Probably just the camera's position. First one looks like a clearer shot, but the camera is positioned over your head.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah the first was taken with my cam and the second with my iphone. I'm gonna take it with my cam so I don't end up lyin to myself!

ETA: Decided to wait for the proper straightening check in September!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 19, 2010)

Kurli-Q said:


> I'm almost there again.  Have about an inch left to go.  Please don't mind my crazy hair, I just came back from the water park.
> 
> [URL=http://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/missnina223/?action=view&current=fbd0d959.jpg]
> 
> ...


 OMG! I love it!! This is my goal!!! I love your hair, its awesome!!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 19, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know...I know I havent been in here in like months. I just know that I will not get to wl by 2010. I am discouraged and I need a trim which I will get from my sister on August 29th...WL is on my list of wants for 2010 besides a man...lol. Anyway here is my length check and my hair curly/wavy which is how I have been wearing it the majority of the summer.
> 
> Keep your fingers, toes and eyes crossed that I make WL.


 your hair looks great too! and I think you can totally hit WL by the end of this year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kurli-Q said:


> I'm almost there again.  Have about an inch left to go.  Please don't mind my crazy hair, I just came back from the water park.
> 
> [URL=http://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/missnina223/?action=view&current=fbd0d959.jpg]
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! i love your hair and its texture!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 20, 2010)

Coming out of  lurker mode... 

Optimus Prime, Kurli-Q, and D.Lisha, Ladies your hair is looking Beautiful!

Optimus Prime you are sooooo close!
Kurli-Q you are there. I hope to see you on the HL Thread!
D.Lisha great progress!

I'm Lovin It!

mEmYSELFaNDj - Your sigi looks like you are brushing WL! Love it! :waytogo: You may be there as well!

Keep Growing!


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Still plugging away...protective styling and taking every supplement known to man....


----------



## Hersheygurl (Aug 20, 2010)

Cheering everyone on from the sidelines...

I am enjoying the progress pics of the fabulous ladies in this thread and trying to stop running to the mirror to length check . My DH caught me and busted out laughing.

I think I can make it to WSL by the end of the year, but I need to put the scissors down. I need an intervention. I threw away a pair and now I found another. What is wrong with me? I would be there by now. I think I'm obsessed with not having scraggly ends and trying to get rid of the portion of bone straight ends (texlaxed now). My ends don't look bad or as anemic against the thicker texlaxed hair as they did before. 

Stepping away from the scissors now....


----------



## NJoy (Aug 20, 2010)

Feeling really disgusted with my hair right now.  Just getting out of the shower.  While my texlaxed hair is growing longer, it's making my wet, relaxed ends look skimpy. Add dumb-move layers and the side view of my hair looks blah. Granted, it all doesn't look so bad when my hair is dry but, I rarely see it dried. Makes me want to start trimming to get rid of these layers but, i'm too punk to cut.   I guess i'm just kicking myself for getting the layers to begin with.  Why didn't I come to my senses before letting that woman hack me?   I can't help but think how thick and lush my current length would be if I hadn't been so stupid. 

vent over.  Carrt on.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 20, 2010)

hair's about 70% dry now and i'm feelinf much better about it.  Must stop judging my wet rat look.  That is all


----------



## Kurli-Q (Aug 25, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Um.....that first pic looks WL to me
> 
> And I LOVE your hair! You have a new stalker!





Optimus_Prime said:


> Thank you so much everyone.  You guys are so encouraging cause that hair anorexia is no joke.  If I hadn't learned to take pics, I'd swear I was apl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NJoy said:


> Congrats, girl.  You are there!!!  And your hair looks





CelinaStarr said:


> *Kurli-Q*, beautiful hair and congrats.  You are there.
> 
> *Optimus_Prime*, you are so close to waist length and I love that roller set.  Your hair is very beautiful and is going to look so amazing at waist length.  You will definitely make it by the end of the year.
> 
> Congrats ladies. All of you are doing a great job.





mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> OMG! I love it!! This is my goal!!! I love your hair, its awesome!!!!





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OMG!!!! i love your hair and its texture!




Thanks!!!  I don't think I'm there yet, but I see it everyday, so...   

I wish you guys were my family, my family says that my hair looks crazy when it is out.  The call me "Sideshow Bob".  

I'm going to flat iron in December, so I'll be back with more pics.

<side note: is there a way to take pictures from photobucket and add them to my fotki album?>


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

NJoy said:


> hair's about 70% dry now and i'm feelinf much better about it.  Must stop judging my wet rat look.  That is all



 I am the same way I am like OH NO when my hair is wet  erplexed  then when it is about 80% dry I am like


----------



## taj (Aug 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> THanks for the boost, I didn't think the 2 inches made a difference but I see now they do, I can tell they are gone  LOL when it is done and curled it looks the same to me but when I get washed and my hair is wet and I am like  something is missing.
> 
> 
> I won't be cutting my hair for the rest of the year, only split ending for every other month. ONE pass per small section




Ooooh JJamiah I know I'm hella late, I didn't see this post b4! sawy!

You're welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can relate in regards to realizing what you've lost, after it's gone. I recently had my stylist trim 2" off due to thin ends. I was mbl and now I'm 1/2" above bsl. No worries, it's a part of the process. I know I won't make it to wsl by the end of this yr., but I'll be back to mbl then.


----------



## taj (Aug 25, 2010)

*Ladies have any of you gotten a growth spurt this summer? *My growth rate was average. My growth spurts come during the Winter, opposite of the majority.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

taj said:


> Ooooh JJamiah I know I'm hella late, I didn't see this post b4! sawy!
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> ...




Awww it's okay.

See I wouldn't have been made if my ends were in need or split ,but, I just usually get a trim anyway.

But I was watching television and turned side ways, by the time I realized she was cutting I was into the show and was like Oh don't you need me straight  which is what she should have done before cutting so you cut me and then you cut me again! to even things out 

but it's all spilled milk now, HUH!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2010)

taj said:


> *Ladies have any of you gotten a growth spurt this summer? *My growth rate was average. My growth spurts come during the Winter, opposite of the majority.




this is my time as well  Fall and winter  usually the last 5 months of the year, the first are when I get no growth or barely any


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 25, 2010)

Everybody's progress looks great!!!

Just wanted to share that i am 15 weeks post today!!....hopefully i can post new pics in my blog for me 4 month mark next week....i really want my own digi cam...i'm always using my sister's.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 25, 2010)

taj said:


> *Ladies have any of you gotten a growth spurt this summer? My growth rate was average.* My growth spurts come during the Winter, opposite of the majority.



Heck no and I'm mad about it Got all amped for nothin! I don't get growth spurts I get the same lame .5 inches a month.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 26, 2010)

taj said:


> *Ladies have any of you gotten a growth spurt this summer? *My growth rate was average. My growth spurts come during the Winter, opposite of the majority.


 
I can't tell what my hair's doing. (Rant Alert) I'm seriously trying to adjust to this texlaxed hair (well, part texlax with bonelaxed ends). My texlaxed hair is acting like natural hair so, shrinkage is crazy and thickness (after more than 20 yrs of bonelaxing) is feeling like a hat on my head.

My hair stretches a few inches past where it hangs unstretched (and not in a cute springy, coily way either) and that's taking some getting used to. I'm trying not to measure or stretch my hair whenever I get out of the shower. I basically try to tie the edges down while wet so that it will lay flat enough for me to wear a phonytail over baggied bun. But, uh...if I don't do that daily, my hair looks like a birds nest with straight strands attached.

I really don't know what to do with this hair anymore and the 2 textures make me feel like my hair is crazy ~ Or, maybe I should say, that I'm looking crazy.

That said, I don't know what sort of growth spurt I'm getting. I will get a peek end of next month tho. I'm hoping this jungle and my frustration is worth it.

I'm thinking of braiding but, braids seem to jack my ends up (not that I'm a braid expert at all tho). *sigh* I'm bored. Frustrated. And probably need to just go wash my hair, throw on a phonytail and settle down.

Oh wait. I do love the thickness of my pocahontas braids. But the texlaxed portion is still too puffy. I have to wear a scarf and let the braids hang down below the scarf. *sigh* but I feel like Pookie and dem. 

Tis all. Rant over.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

How's everyone doing? I have 2 inches before I can get to a pulled WL so I am protective styling EVERYDAY until Christmas! I'm gonna straighten for Christmas and HOPEFULLY I'll be surprised and be a bit past WL.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 10, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> How's everyone doing? I have 2 inches before I can get to a pulled WL so I am protective styling EVERYDAY until Christmas! I'm gonna straighten for Christmas and HOPEFULLY I'll be surprised and be a bit past WL.


 Im with you, im bunning until big reveal time at the end of Dec. I can't wait. 

Well anyways ladies last night I DC'd using steam last night with Queen Helene cholesterol mixed with honey, grapeseed oil, evoo, wheat germ oil, and castor oil. My hair felt soo soft after that. I did a black tea rinse then moisturized with my mixture of s-curl, water, aloe vera juice. I also applied long term relationship leave in. then added jbco to my edges. And sealed my hair with evco. bunned, baggied my bun and tied my hair down with my satin scarf. (I did all this while my hair was in two plait braids) This was my first time using the Queen Helene cholesterol, suggested by shorty2sweet from youtube, this is a keeper and its cheap 80oz for $11 at Sallys, bomb. My hair feels soooooooo good this morning. Writing this it seems like I did a lot but I really didnt. This is my DC day reggie. I love it!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 10, 2010)

LaFemme, I'm loving your big hair too! 

I did a henna treatment.  I think that was about 6 or 7 weeks since the last one.  I'm thinking about doing them monthly.  I love the way my hair feels thicker and stronger afterwards.  And, I think the weight of it causes my texlaxed hair to hang longer, which I like.  So, eyeballing it, I think I'm making great progress and am having a ball hiding my hair with phonytails and 3/4 wigs.


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Im with you, im bunning until big reveal time at the end of Dec. I can't wait.
> 
> Well anyways ladies last night I DC'd using steam last night with Queen Helene cholesterol mixed with honey, grapeseed oil, evoo, wheat germ oil, and castor oil. My hair felt soo soft after that. I did a black tea rinse then moisturized with my mixture of s-curl, water, aloe vera juice. I also applied long term relationship leave in. then added jbco to my edges. And sealed my hair with evco. bunned, baggied my bun and tied my hair down with my satin scarf. *(I did all this while my hair was in two plait braids)* This was my first time using the Queen Helene cholesterol, suggested by shorty2sweet from youtube, this is a keeper and its cheap 80oz for $11 at Sallys, bomb. My hair feels soooooooo good this morning. Writing this it seems like I did a lot but I really didnt. This is my DC day reggie. I love it!



good job hun!

but how did you do all of that in braids? ( for example, was it more difficult to rinse out the dc, etc...)

thanks!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 10, 2010)

grow said:


> good job hun!
> 
> but how did you do all of that in braids? ( for example, was it more difficult to rinse out the dc, etc...)
> 
> thanks!



No it wasnt difficult at all. It was wayy easier to do everything while it was in those braids. im going to see how long I can keep doing my hair this way while using the same two braids and bun method. Oh and it all rinsed out easily, plus i told myself if any was left in my hair then so be it, it couldnt hurt.


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

^^^^

thank you! this is a great idea for those chelating/clarifying moments, too!

i can't wait to try it as i imagine it keeps the hair from getting too tangled up, as well!

you're right, a little extra conditioner in the braid is never a bad thing, lol!

ok, i'm back to lurking mode...no more butting in on a challenge i'm not in.....LOL!


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Bunning away too.... Will be doing a wash, condish and tea rinse as welll tonite, then back in the bun


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 11, 2010)

After detangling two severve matting sessions this year, I'm twisting my way to waistlength. My hair is so thick and in great shape right now. However, my maxiglide stopped working on me for some reason so I won't be able to do offical length checks like I wanted to.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Sep 13, 2010)

Im trying to stay hopeful but i havent retained anything in 1 year (last week made it official)... i wear my hair in a bun everyday, deep condition, etc, etc... i just think i may have reached terminal b/c im a very slow grower (3 inches a year, and if i trim, even less) so perhaps my growth cycle is short as well...at least i made it to full BSL/almost MBL.... still have 3 more months so i'll be checking in here to see how you guys are doing


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 14, 2010)

Did my dc reggie with steam and BTR on sunday. And yesterday i just felt like wetting my hair. So while I was in the shower i just rinsed my hair (that was in a braided bun) with water and smoothed on some conditioner(tresemme naturals, 1st time trying it, I like it). Left it in for a few minutes and then rinsed(i didnt rinse it completely out). Added my leave-ins and sealed with coconut oil and JBCO to my edges. I dediced to try and full head baggy. I never really did that before. it definitely kept my hair moist, maybe too moist my bunned hair is still dripping a little bit. lol I have to keep wiping my neck. IDK if I will be doing that again. hahaha


----------



## NJoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello ladies!  Glad to be able to get back on tonight.  All the down time is frustrating.  Ah well.  Glad to be back.

So I'm happy to finally be getting the hang of dealing with this texlaxed hair, using the right conditioners to detangle and lay it down.  I think I can handle it from here on out.  And my relaxed ends are well moisturized and behaving well too....finally! My next texlax touch up is scheduled for the end of this month.  I'll probably do an official length check at that time.  In the meantime, I did an unofficial length check with pics and am definitely claiming mbl and on target for wl by the end of the year.  Maybe all the frustration will be worth it after all.

Today I did a nettle tea rinse, silk infusion treatment, DC w/silicon mix (bambu), detangled (thank God), left conditioner on my texlaxed/ng section, did my regular leave ins on the relaxed ends and sealed. My hair is tamed and feels great.  I'm a happy camper again.   I bunned today but am HMY with phonytails and 3/4 wigs (did I say that already in this thread?).  All's well.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 17, 2010)

Sure is quiet in here.  Where's everybody at?   How's it going?  Check in, mamas!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

What's a 3/4 wig? Could you post a pic next time you wear one? I think I have a 1/4 wig lol either that or my head is too big to fit it so I had to be creative when I wore it last night. Thinking about giving it away tho


----------



## NJoy (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a wig that doesn't cover the entire head.  You leave some of your own hair out in the front and blend it in with the wig so that you have your own natural hairline.

Here's a wavy one that I bought, thinking I could do a braidout in the front to blend.  But in the pics following, I just bought it and added a scarf, leaving my texlaxed hair exposed but not out.












I have a baggied bun going on beneath the wig. 

Maybe your 1/4 wig is really a phonytail.  Pull the string, girl!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 17, 2010)

i may need to get me one of them!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

lol well it said it was a half wig and i think i will try it as a ponytail but my bf says it looks rattish that way lol so idk


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 17, 2010)

*NJoy *that wig looks good on you! I really like it!

My updat
Had another setback but I still may be able to make WL by the December.  I got rid of all the single strand knots in my hair and will be taking extra care of my ends.  I too am twisting it up until December.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 17, 2010)

Well....it's not much of an update but i did an update....

http://smilingelephant.blogspot.com

I'm going to post my updates on my blog from now on since i'm really afraid to go on Fotki.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 17, 2010)

When you do a full head baggie your hair should have products and br only slightly damp not wet out of the shower then what you had happens also I poke small holes at the top of my baggie where the crown is so some air does get in and I don't end up with fully soaking wet hair hth


----------



## NJoy (Sep 19, 2010)

DC'g w/heating cap.  Wonder how everyone else is doing?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm doing pretty good. Wearing buns everyday. I think I may have to flat iron sooner than Christmas because my aunt bought me a flat iron and wants me to try it before the receipt expires. Hopefully I can wait until thnksgiving. I need about 1.5 inches to waistlength and I'm trying to retain these last 1.5 inches of the year. But I know I will probably have to trim after I straighten..... Idk we'll see but i am enjoying my buns for the time being. I've also decided to baggyy ends in between washes. I started last night and so far so good!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sheesh.  I'll be glad when this year is over so that I can start cutting these bonelaxed ends and phasing out these layers.  That's my whole goal for next year.  I plan to keep it cut at an unstretched mbl while it grows out.  I'm finally getting the hang of handling the texlaxed hair and ng.  Does that mean I'll go totally natural?  Whoa Nellie!  Gotta crawl before I walk.


----------



## belldandy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey guys! 

I have update pics in my fotki, sadly I am tilting my head forward so i have to have my sis retake them.  I am going to make wl this year I believe, if i consistently baggy and use growth aid.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey ladies, it's been a min since I've posted in this thread! I just wanted to give a quick update.  I'm still working on achieving MBL by years end, but I'm confident that's possible.  However, I don't think i'll be WL until 2011 due to two major trims this year.  Everyone here is such an inspiration! Can't wait to see yall's reveals!
I relaxed on Sept 15 after 12 weeks. I'm still at full bsl-my bra is so low lol (update in siggy). I also just made a fotki! password is in my profile :-D.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 19, 2010)

@BigBrowEyez  your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!   And looks so healthy!  KUTGW!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

OH NO!!! i forgot to post in here too!!!  sorry guys  lol




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so here's the best of an update i can do...  i'm super tired and my photographer/brother was not very cooperative lol
> 
> again, i dont see a difference in length so i assume its from all the recovering i'm doing from all the crap i tried lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## Casarela (Sep 24, 2010)

Im an inch and a half away  more or less. I plan on stretching till I cant take it no more. 

wash and DC as needed when my hair is Dirty. I DC whenever I feel my hair is dry.
I braid my hair in two sections and let it air dry.
I apply a leave in and seal with a thick serum.

And thats it!

I really need to tie my hair at night ive been slacking off for quite a while ...
Its growing strong!!!!!!!!!!

Less is MORE ...thats one thing that makes a huge difference.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2010)

belldandy, I've been avoiding fotki like the plague.  But I finally decided to check some fotkis and checked out your update.  Looking good, mama! I didn't want you to think I skipped over you.  And I did see your youtube update and think I commented.  Your hair is looking so thick and healthy.  KUTGW!!  

SmilingElephant, Your hair looks great and the eye makeup is SO creative.  You go, girl!


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 28, 2010)

So even though I dropped out of this challenge earlier this year after having the salon cut off half a years worth of growth  I just wanted to update you guys that 6 months later, just like MzMoMo predicted,  I'm back in business.  Patience is apparently a virtue. I hope to be like an inch below wsl by the end of this year. 

In the pictures you see *Pic 1:* length update from Feb 2010, *Pic 2:* disastrous (but cute, I can't lie) cut from Mar 2010 and *Pic 3:* length update from Sep 2010.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> So even though I dropped out of this challenge earlier this year after having the salon cut off half a years worth of growth  I just wanted to update you guys that 6 months later, just like MzMoMo predicted,  I'm back in business.  Patience is apparently a virtue. I hope to be like an inch below wsl by the end of this year.
> 
> In the pictures you see *Pic 1:* length update from Feb 2010, *Pic 2:* disastrous (but cute, I can't lie) cut from Mar 2010 and *Pic 3:* length update from Sep 2010.


 
Well done!    That's awesome progress and, you're right, your cut in March was fabulous!!  Your hair and progress are beautiful.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 28, 2010)

Dee Raven  Your progress is amazing. Girl back in the game, what you talking bout? You won the game, you're WL now. Congrats, for reaching WL again. And you will definitely get to your goal of an inch below WL. Whats your reggie?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> So even though I dropped out of this challenge earlier this year after having the salon cut off half a years worth of growth  I just wanted to update you guys that 6 months later, just like MzMoMo predicted,  I'm back in business.  Patience is apparently a virtue. I hope to be like an inch below wsl by the end of this year.
> 
> In the pictures you see *Pic 1:* length update from Feb 2010, *Pic 2:* disastrous (but cute, I can't lie) cut from Mar 2010 and *Pic 3:* length update from Sep 2010.


 
i told you!!!!  and i agree... you are wl NOW! claim it girl!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome progress Dee Raven Congrats on WAISTLENGTH!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 28, 2010)

Dee Raven said:


> So even though I dropped out of this challenge earlier this year after having the salon cut off half a years worth of growth  I just wanted to update you guys that 6 months later, just like MzMoMo predicted,  I'm back in business.  Patience is apparently a virtue. I hope to be like an inch below wsl by the end of this year.



YOU MADE IT! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You give me hope b/c I cut around the same length in June, so hopefully December I will make WL!!!


----------



## Dee Raven (Sep 28, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Dee Raven  Your progress is amazing. Girl back in the game, what you talking bout? You won the game, you're WL now. Congrats, for reaching WL again. And you will definitely get to your goal of an inch below WL. *Whats your reggie?*


 
My reggie is super simple.  I wear twists, I redo them once a week. I wash with Nexxus Therappe or Nioxin #5, condition with Humectress, Kerasilk or Nioxin #5.  I keep the conditioner in for a couple of hours before I wash it out.  Then when I'm re-twisting  I use a little humectress and olive oil. Can't get simpler than that.


----------



## lane (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job Dee Raven! Ladies all of you are looking like December will be a great month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2010)

WOW  Impressive growth 
If your hair can grow that fast in 6 months imagine where you'll be 6 months from now 
Just beautiful HHG


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2010)

@scarib....

Yes you can


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 2, 2010)

lane said:


> Great job Dee Raven! Ladies all of you are looking like December will be a great month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Wow lane IT's so funny because I was looking through my favorite photos on hairlista and your current profile pic was one of them. I was sad to notice that the pic was from like 09. Do you have any more recent pics?


----------



## lane (Oct 2, 2010)

LFN, 

The profile pic on hairlista is a pic from August 2010. My prior profile pic on hairlista is the pic you see in my profile. I added pic of my hair from today, dried not straightened. I'm considering flat ironing my hair around the end of October or November.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 4, 2010)

lane  Your hair looks so thick and healthy.  Nice!


Ok ladies.  Here we are in the final stretch, the last quarter of this year.  How's everyone feeling about making the WL goal?  And, if you're planning to up your game for this last quarter, what will you do differently?


As for me, I'm still hoping for wl but, I'm very pleased with the progress made so far this year.  I've been slacking last quarter and am not really motivated like I was in the beginning but, I do plan to increase my water intake and continue with what's been working so far. Definitely going back to my sulfur treatments, maybe every other day.  I won't try anything new.  Just coasting with what I've been doing, but more consistently.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Oct 5, 2010)

Im flat ironing tonight, because I cant stand this bun any longer. Last night I washed, did a protein dc with steam, and did a black rinse, air dried in plaits. This morning I took out the plaits put my hair into a loose braid out bun for work. And when I get home tonight I will flatiron. Im excited. Whoo Whoo!! This is the longest I've had my hair out in the past year. its been two months since I removed my last install. Hopefully I see some length progress and not a setback. I am still learning how to deal with my own hair and retain, we'll see tonight If I have been doing a good job. Or if I need to go back to weaves asap. lol


----------



## lane (Oct 5, 2010)

Njoy, thanks! I think my hair just looks thick because I didn't flatiron my hair. I just dried it under a hooded dryer. What do your sulfur treatments consist of?

Memyselfandj, I'm sure you will do fine and there will be know need to go back to weaves, unless you want to.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 7, 2010)

So I'm at the point where I know I need a touch up.  NG hasn't been difficult to manage but, today it felt like a lot of my shed hair was actual demarc breakage.  I'm not sure but, this is around the time that I'm sure I'm going to go bald.  I won't be able to relax for another week which will put me at 14 or 15 weeks post.  Um, stretching is so not for me.  But, to tie me over, I'm doing a carmel treatment to settle my ng a bit.  *sigh*  I hope to make it to wl, even if I cross the line with 3 wl hairs left on my head.


----------



## SVT (Oct 7, 2010)

Just finished slathering Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment onto my dry hair and covering with a plastic bag from Target. I get better results when I apply conditioners onto dry hair.

My bathroom smells oh so bubble gummy right now! 

We'll see how SST compares to my beloved Aubrey Glycogen Protein Balancing. Tough challenge because me and GPB have been going strong for 8 years!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a tiny update.  I'm 9 weeks post so I may touch up next week or a month from now.


----------



## SVT (Oct 9, 2010)

Eh, sticking with Aubrey GPB. The SST was okay but the results were not worth the price I paid for that jar. erplexed


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi everyone..Just a little update.

Hopefully I will be able zero in on WL by December- Only 2 months left!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 13, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Hi everyone..Just a little update.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able zero in on WL by December- Only 2 months left!


 
You've made great progress!  Definitely meeting your goal!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 13, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Here's a tiny update.  I'm 9 weeks post so I may touch up next week or a month from now.



Girl, your hair looks great!  Nice job!


----------



## angel_tee (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello ladies!

I've updated my siggy and the very ends of my hair are touching my waist. My goal is to have the majority of my hair at my waist. But for the past few months my hair has been growing in a 'V' shape  There's still 2months left so hopefully it can fill out a bit. Fingers crossed!! 

Congrats to all those who have made it already  

I can't wait to see all the updates on 31/12/10! 

xxx


----------



## angel_tee (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry ladies, double post.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG I am soooo anxious to straighten my hair. I was gonna straighten it for Thanksgiving for my 1 year post relaxer anniversary but I'm braiding my hair right now and I think I will keep these in for a while and rebraid as needed. So this will be my last length check before Christmas. Hope I don't have to trim too much when I straighten.






Oh yeah, and I have no idea where my waist is. I thought it was where my rolls were but as they begin to disappear, it looks like my waistline is lower but those little bulging areas on the side will soon be gone 15 lbs from now so I guess I'll figure out where my waist is then lol


Where is everyone! What ya'll be doin wit the hair?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 22, 2010)

angel_tee said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I've updated my siggy and the very ends of my hair are touching my waist. My goal is to have the majority of my hair at my waist. But for the past few months my hair has been growing in a 'V' shape  There's still 2months left so hopefully it can fill out a bit. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> ...


 
@angel_tee, I could've sworn I responded to your post. Maybe in another thread? Who knows, the site has been ridiculous lately. Just wanted to say your hair looks beautiful!. Can't wait to see how much it fills out at the end of this year. Either way, it will look great.  KUTGW!!




LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> OMG I am soooo anxious to straighten my hair. I was gonna straighten it for Thanksgiving for my 1 year post relaxer anniversary but I'm braiding my hair right now and I think I will keep these in for a while and rebraid as needed. So this will be my last length check before Christmas. Hope I don't have to trim too much when I straighten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@LaFemmeNaturelle, Wow! 1 year post in November? That's awesome and your hair is coming along great! I can't wait to see it flat ironed. How much relaxed/texlaxed hair do you still have, if any? I'm trying to make this transition decision. Gotta do so before the 3rd. I'm most concerned with being able to handle natural hair after being relaxed 100 yrs. 

In any case, KUTGW! You're breathing on wl, girlie! Nice! Oh, and I feel you on the side bulges thing. Congrats on slimming down and KUTGW there too.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 22, 2010)

HAHAHA NJoy, the majority of my hair is definitely still relaxed. I have about 5-5.5 inches of ng stretched so I'm just about average. Don't fear taking care of natural hair. I honestly don't think it's harder than caring for relaxed hair and if anything, it's easier because its not as fragile. I basically have the same reggie I had when I was relaxed except I no longer deep condition and I had to switch some products to help with detangling. Plus, if you feel you can't handle it, you can always go back to texlaxing but you should at least give it a try to see if you like it/can handle it.

And yeah I've been working out! I didn't work out today or yesterday because I took a nap and everytime I take naps I wake up with migraines. I guess God wants me to workout when I'm tired instead of sleep lol But why do you have to decide before the 3rd?


----------



## NJoy (Oct 22, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle, thanks for the info. I'm saying I have to decide by the 3rd because that's when I'm scheduled to relax.  And that date came from wanting it freshly relaxed again by NYE. But, like I said in the other thread, my ng is growing in softer (I think it's the msm) and is looking like the previously texlaxed hair.  Don't know how I'll be able to relax without overlapping.  So, in a way, since the ng is manageable (and the waves are beautiful), I think transitioning might be ok....but...what happens if it turns on me?  What if it starts breaking at the point of demarc and I have a major setback?  *sigh*  And transitioning to natural, what if I can't handle natural hair?  Girl, is it getting dark?  I think the room is spinning. *faints*  I have no earthly idea what I should do.  But, I might not have a choice, girl.  Cold, cruel reality is upon me.  I think I'm gonna go for it.  *gulp*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 22, 2010)

NJoy said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle, thanks for the info. I'm saying I have to decide by the 3rd because that's when I'm scheduled to relax.  And that date came from wanting it freshly relaxed again by NYE. But, like I said in the other thread, my ng is growing in softer (I think it's the msm) and is looking like the previously texlaxed hair.  Don't know how I'll be able to relax without overlapping.  So, in a way, since the ng is manageable (and the waves are beautiful), I think transitioning might be ok....but...what happens if it turns on me?  What if it starts breaking at the point of demarc and I have a major setback?  *sigh*  And transitioning to natural, what if I can't handle natural hair?  Girl, is it getting dark?  I think the room is spinning. *faints*  I have no earthly idea what I should do.  But, I might not have a choice, girl.  Cold, cruel reality is upon me.  I think I'm gonna go for it.  *gulp*


 
NJoy, you better stop that right now! There is no reason you should be scared of the beautiful hair that God gave you. Better change that attitude girly. Just like you have to prevent your relaxed hair from breaking, you have to prevent the two textures from breaking. Do you think about set backs before you relax? Don't be pessimistic about it. Getting to know your natural hair if you haven't seen it in a while is a beautiful thing (so I've heard. My first relaxer was at 17). Plus, you already said your new growth has been manageable so what's to be afraid of? I doubt if it changes too much and if its to msm thats making it behave well then continue with the msm. At least try to stretch until Christmas time so if need be, you can have that fresh relaxer by NYE. How many weeks post are you anyway? Do you know your hair type? Start watching youtube videos and blogs and check out the transitioning threads. We'd love to have you join!


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations to all who made or are very close to WL


----------



## NJoy (Oct 23, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> NJoy, you better stop that right now! *(Yes Ma'm)* There is no reason you should be scared of the beautiful hair that God gave you. *(Yes Ma'm)* Better change that attitude girly. *(Yes Ma'm)* Just like you have to prevent your relaxed hair from breaking, you have to prevent the two textures from breaking. Do you think about set backs before you relax? *(No Ma'm)* Don't be pessimistic about it. *(Yes Ma'm)* Getting to know your natural hair if you haven't seen it in a while is a beautiful thing (so I've heard. My first relaxer was at 17). Plus, you already said your new growth has been manageable so what's to be afraid of? *(shrugs)* I doubt if it changes too much and if its to msm thats making it behave well then continue with the msm. At least try to stretch until Christmas time so if need be, you can have that fresh relaxer by NYE. * (*wipes runny nose on sleeve*)* How many weeks post are you anyway? *(Almost 13 wks)* Do you know your hair type?* (Uh, I'm gonna say 4a/b)*  Start watching youtube videos and blogs and check out the transitioning threads. *(*stands up straight and feels hopeful* )* We'd love to have you join! *(Ok, but some hand holding is required.  I'm high maintenance and prone to freakouts, ya know.*  )


  Ok!  I'll do it!  What's the worst that can happen? (scratch that!) I'm in.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi WL Divas  How are you doing these last 8 weeks?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey janet! I just flat ironed 2 sections of my hair and I think I'm there! But I'm gonna wait until I straighten my entire head for Thanksgiving. I'm so excited I can't wait! I was able to get my natural hair really straight without blowdrying


----------



## NJoy (Nov 7, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle I thought you removed it.  What heat protectant did you use?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 7, 2010)

NJoy said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle I thought you removed it.  What heat protectant did you use?


 
Heat protectant? No heat protectant lol this wasn't a planned thing. I just all of a sudden got an urge to test this new flat iron. So I washed my hair Friday and put in diluted Vo5 and grease (my normal leave ins). No added heat protectant but it was only 2 sections so if it wants to break it can break lol no breakage so far!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 24, 2010)

So....I THINK I made it. Ya'll know my torso is weird lol











But of course my ends look disgusting so I tried to v-shape using feye's method






Not the greatest shape but um....yeah I'm not fixing it until January at the earliest. Hopefully I can make it to WL POST trim by...April? That will give me 8 more months to get to HL.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2010)

@LaFemmeNaturelle!!! WL in the house!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Janet but not anymore after the trim as youcan see. Question, do you think those middle ends are still scraggly because I needed to trim more or because I cut wrong? This was my first time ever being a complete diy!




And Janet you really should win a reward for most supportive member lol is Beverly paying you to keep the members happy so they can keep subscribing? Lol


Hope everyone has a wonderful and peaceful holiday!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 30, 2010)

Ummm....yeah. Soooo....I WON'T be making it to WL this year. LOL. My hair hair hasn't seemed to grow much.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 1, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So....I THINK I made it. Ya'll know my torso is weird lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!  Please don't fix anything in January lol Your hair looks great and healthy!  You have fresh ends so as long as you care for them you could reach your goals before planned.


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations LaFemmeNaturelle!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 9, 2010)

Am I the only person hoping to miraculously make WL by 3 weeks? lol


PS. Protecting styling sucks.  lol


----------



## winnettag (Dec 9, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Am I the only person hoping to miraculously make WL by 3 weeks? lol
> 
> 
> PS. Protecting styling sucks.  lol



I'm praying for a miracle too...that's why I stopped posting in this thread.

But congrats to those that made it!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 10, 2010)

I am getting so nervous and frustrated as the weeks go by. I bought Chi Iron Guard to help me protect my hair when I straighten. Thank goodness I have the 31st off. I have had some growth but not sure if I'm there. Good luck ladies during this final stretch. I will continue to protective style to the last hour.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 10, 2010)

I have given up on WL for 2010 LOL, but that is okay I am good and content that with me handling my hair next year I will get there  been there before (a few times) and feel confident I can do it again. (just not by december 2010)


----------



## Janet' (Dec 10, 2010)

You ladies that didn't quite make your goal...come on over and join us in WL 2011...ya'll will probably only be over there for a few months anyway!!!! We'd love to have ya


----------



## winnettag (Dec 10, 2010)

Janet' said:


> You ladies that didn't quite make your goal...come on over and join us in WL 2011...ya'll will probably only be over there for a few months anyway!!!! We'd love to have ya



Aww, thanks Janet'.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 10, 2010)

Dnt mind me, im jst gawking at all this gorgeous hair!!!

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NJoy (Dec 10, 2010)

3 more weeks left of this year.  Too early to give up just yet. Let's just wait and see what we get for Christmas.   

I'm going on 5 month post and trying to last at least 6 months post.  I'll tell you now, if flat ironing gets to be too much for my year end length check, I just may continue stretching a section.  I'm dreading the thought of taking hours to flat iron but would love to see what it looks like out.  If I don't flat iron, then I've joined a No Heat 2011 challenge and won't use heat until I reach HL.  Hmmm.  That sort of defeats the purpose of getting a new flat iron for Christmas.  That said, I think I'm going to hold off until my birthday in June.  Hopefully I'll be hl by then.  Hopefully. 

Sure would be cool to find a healthy hair stylist in my area. Ah well.  Glad to see more activity in this thread.


----------



## lane (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats LaFemmeNaturelle!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 19, 2010)

This will be my final update/bow out for this challenge. lol  I don't know if it's officially WL but I know I've made some progress since my cut in June.  


Good Luck to all of you- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's end of the year updates


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> This will be my final update/bow out for this challenge. lol  I don't know if it's officially WL but I know I've made some progress since my cut in June.
> 
> 
> Good Luck to all of you- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's end of the year updates



@Dream CLAIM IT!!!! That's great progress!!!! Go on over to HL 2011 if you haven't already!!!!


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 31, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah, i wanna see more pitchas!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn I won't post pics till Wednesday, My sister convinced me that washing my hair and doing all that stuff before the new years was like washing someone out of my life while doing it after the new years will be like welcoming more positive things for my hair and the people in my life. I was going to do it right after midnight but I'm too drunk now. Sorry.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2011)

My update is in my siggy. I didn't do much to my hair this past month being so far in my stretch and don't think I go much that month. Ah well, I'll take it! I'll be six months post next week.  Anyway, on to 2011!!!

*Happy New Year!!!!*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 1, 2011)

i love hair porn


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> My update is in my siggy. I didn't do much to my hair this past month being so far in my stretch and don't think I go much that month. Ah well, I'll take it! I'll be six months post next week.  Anyway, on to 2011!!!
> 
> *Happy New Year!!!!*



Your hair is amazing NJoy!  I don't think anyone can deny that your progress this year was tremendous!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 2, 2011)

I posted in the update threads but I forgot I'd joined this challenge. I think I'm gonna claim it (that V gets me in the club)! I'm getting rid of my scraggly ends so I'll not really be WL after the trim. Here's the cellphone picture (blurry)





Here's my progress:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 2, 2011)

did i ever post my end of year update here???  i cant remember now


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> did i ever post my end of year update here??? i cant remember now


 
I didn't see them, so go ahead and post til your hearts content.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 4, 2011)

this was my starting pic taken on 12/04/09





and here is my end or yr pic taken 12/07/10


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jan 4, 2011)

double post sorry


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 5, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> this was my starting pic taken on 12/04/09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW, looks like you got more than 6 inches. Great job, Congratulations on making waist length.


----------



## angel_tee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for posting so late..hectic start to the year. Here's my final pic (which i took in October) Nothing has changed since then  The tip is at waistlength but not the bulk...so my goal for 2011 is to achieve FULL waistlength hair!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

angel_tee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for posting so late..hectic start to the year. Here's my final pic (which i took in October) Nothing has changed since then  The tip is at waistlength but not the bulk...so my goal for 2011 is to achieve FULL waistlength hair!
> 
> View attachment 105757



Your hair is lovely!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2011)

It took forever to get these pics. Oh well, looks like I didn't make it.  I had a feeling those two dematting sessions put a lot of stress on my hair. Will be in the 2011 WL challenge. Will focus more on the health of my ends this year and no neglect. Even if it means chopping off a few inches. All in all I'm really happy with the health and progress of my hair. Congrats to those that made it and happy hair growing to those that will.


----------

